# March 2022 Rompola Discussion D&DH



## bucko12pt

Chriss83 said:


> It's seems you have a man crush 😍 is Mitch yo daddy. You obviously sound is every Mitch thread like you wish he was. Lol


Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## Night Moves




----------



## Dish7

thill said:


> The dude from D&DH sounds pretty petty, like he has an axe to grind. Specifically when discussing the recovery video..."the deer was wet"...so were 40% of the deer I've killed. Does that mean mine were made up? What does the fact the deer was wet have anything to do with this story?


Don't know him personally, of course, but Dan Schmidt always sounds like a tool IMO. Whether it's this subject or having uncontrollable spasms after shooting a doe on TV. Probably a nice guy but...a tool nonetheless, lol. JMO.


----------



## Biggbear

Will this thing never die? Why are they dredging this up? The only thing I think most people can agree on about that buck is that there is only one person who knows the truth, and he went underground when pressed for proof. The rest is all 100% opinion and speculation.


----------



## motdean

Dish7 said:


> Don't know him personally, of course, but Dan Schmidt always sounds like a tool IMO. Whether it's this subject or having uncontrollable spasms after shooting a doe on TV. Probably a nice guy but...a tool nonetheless, lol. JMO.


Boy, after watching the video, it doesn't appear like he prepared well for the discussion.


----------



## Dish7

motdean said:


> Boy, after watching the video, it doesn't appear like he prepared well for the discussion.


Yeah, pretty silly really. I'd say he's not much of a investgative reporter, lol.


----------



## Wild Thing

15 more pages for your reading enjoyment...from the Archery Talk forum:

Long Live the Legend


----------



## fishnpbr

John Hine said:


> This thread needs some help!!


I'm with John.........


----------



## piketroller

fishnpbr said:


> I'm with John.........
> 
> View attachment 825054


That rack looks more fake than Rompola's. But do I care? Not at all.


----------



## John Hine

piketroller said:


> That rack looks more fake than Rompola's. But do I care? Not at all.


It’s probably been fondled more than Rompola’s rack also!


----------



## rrudyr72

I belive Mitch got the Deer All of them legal. My wife and I were comming back from Mackinac Island in 1988 or so .There was a Buck about the same size as mitch was I could not believe the size of it snow on the ground stop at the sight they were putting on ,Other sideof the fence was a female elk heart shape ass so know what it was


----------



## don

I have no idea if the Rompola buck is legitimate in size or where it may have been killed and quite frankly do not care.

As an individual who has lived in the Mt Pleasant area and hunted both Clare and Isabella counties since the late 70's early 80's I am very familar with one person in the video, in fact that person personally scored the only buck I have bothered to enter in the P&Y and CBM record books.
Both Craig Calderone and Noel Feathers names were mentioned during the 33 minute video, because both were convicted of game law violations as mentioned before in threads on our very own M-S forum.
What ever happened to Noel Feather | Michigan Sportsman Forum (michigan-sportsman.com)
Big Named People Breaking the Laws | Michigan Sportsman Forum (michigan-sportsman.com)

Tom Jared, who owns Farwell Trading Post along with his wife Deb, I'm sure would have a very interesting perspective on this video if asked.
Back in the early 80's one of the video participants was forced to return a good deal of cash and prizes as the supposed winner of a big buck contest Tom was running that year.
Only when the supposed contest winner was threatened with prosecution by Tom over how and where the 160" plus buck was taken was the cash and other items returned because Tom knew otherwise.
"Heroes" are not always as they appear to be and I will say nothing more about the subject, here or anywhere else.. Contact Tom, I recieved all of my information directly from him shortly after the facts unfolded.
Thomas Jared - Farwell Trading Post, Farwell, Michigan (allpeople.com)


----------



## retired dundo

fishnpbr said:


> I'm with John.........
> 
> View attachment 825054


Great post


----------



## wolfeman50

Scott K said:


> Too much speculation in that video. I'd like to hear more facts. More follow up on that 98 inch shed would be interesting. Maybe try to find out if anybody else has seen it.


All
I have seen the shed and pictures of that buck live.
As I have stated on here before, Mitch taught me how to score for CBM. I spent a lot of time with him at the deer spectacular in Lansing as well as the out-doorama.
I saw a shed from that buck 2 years before he killed it and it was incredible. 
That guy lived deer hunting 24/7.
He would live in the swamps for days in order to pattern BIG deer.
To bad he had some skeletons in his closet the shined a bad light on him and his ability to constantly take record book bucks.


----------



## Chriss83

wolfeman50 said:


> All
> I have seen the shed and pictures of that buck live.
> As I have stated on here before, Mitch taught me how to score for CBM. I spent a lot of time with him at the deer spectacular in Lansing as well as the out-doorama.
> I saw a shed from that buck 2 years before he killed it and it was incredible.
> That guy lived deer hunting 24/7.
> He would live in the swamps for days in order to pattern BIG deer.
> To bad he had some skeletons in his closet the shined a bad light on him and his ability to constantly take record book bucks.


And he killed bucks bigger than 99.9 percent of any buck in the state in one of the worst counties in the state year after year!!!! It's amazing. He also had some antlers in his closet I think 😆


----------



## bowhunter426

If the shed was found by the Meijer, where was the deer living? What is now the Commons?


----------



## old graybeard

piketroller said:


> That rack looks more fake than Rompola's. But do I care? Not at all.


At least her ears aren't droopy


----------



## piketroller

What we really need is a thread to debate whether all sorts of racks are real or fake. I'm envisioning lots of pictures.


----------



## Bucksnbows

LabtechLewis said:


> The "little locker" was discussed on the podcast mentioned in the other thread.
> 
> My favorite comment from the present video was about the ego. Eberhart's savage, as always.


Last thing Eberhart should ever do is talk about ego with the one he carries around. 
Don't get me wrong the guy knows his stuff but his ego makes me not want to take his advice.


----------



## augustus0603

First thing that jumped out at me in the video was Eberhart's rack!

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytman5

bowhunter426 said:


> If the shed was found by the Meijer, where was the deer living? What is now the Commons?


I haven’t watched this video yet, but I can tell you there are some very nice bucks in those areas.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

I believe in sasquatch but I don't believe in the rompola buck.


----------



## >WingIt<

there are tons or world records living in the bushes by Meijer. You can see their tents, that’s how they stay hidden. Great genetics in there


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## stickbow shooter

While taking my wife to the Dr. In TC we notice the tents also, Prime real estate.
I usually look out the window at the Dr. Office waiting room waiting to see a deer heading to that hobby farm area or feeding on the bird feeders along side the building. But have never seen any.


----------



## Night Moves

These are the world record, largest boobs but they are fake just like the Rompola buck.


----------



## piketroller

Night Moves said:


> These are the world record, largest boobs but they are fake just like the Rompola buck.
> View attachment 825353


That might be the non typical world record. But the typical record is probably held by a 900 pound bed monster. We don't need pictures for that.


----------



## rrudyr72

Most people that hunt now days hunt on roads or over a field planted with a food source but that not feeding what ******** . But getting back to hunting if a hunter would take a compass in a swamp get in a mile or so you would not see a hunter only big Deer


----------



## >WingIt<

rrudyr72 said:


> Most people that hunt now days hunt on roads or over a field planted with a food source but that not feeding what ****** . But getting back to hunting if a hunter would take a compass in a swamp get in a mile or so you would not see a hunter only big Deer


I can tell you that no matter how deep you go into a swamp in TC you will find hunter sign. It doesn’t matter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chriss83

rrudyr72 said:


> Most people that hunt now days hunt on roads or over a field planted with a food source but that not feeding what ****** . But getting back to hunting if a hunter would take a compass in a swamp get in a mile or so you would not see a hunter only big Deer


So if you walk a mile you shoot world records. AWSOME BRING ON 2022


----------



## Hoytman5

>WingIt< said:


> I can tell you that no matter how deep you go into a swamp in TC you will find hunter sign. It doesn’t matter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Truth! Hell, I found an island that required hip waders to get too, found two old water bottles and an old hang on stand growing into the tree. I did get pictures of a couple nice bucks, several bear, bear hounds and a polite hunter that would wave every time he walked past my cam.


----------



## Botiz

Did anyone by chance see the very wide buck from
Grand traverse county on Michigan out of Doors Big Buck Night tonight haha


----------



## bowhunter426

Botiz said:


> Did anyone by chance see the very wide buck from
> Grand traverse county on Michigan out of Doors Big Buck Night tonight haha













They also had a mythical 200+" deer on as well


----------



## Chriss83

Yea wide as in maybe 21 in. Not over 25 and definitely not 30 lol....and a 200in deer from an extremely managed piece of sw Michigan land. Great examples


----------



## Hoytman5

Botiz said:


> Did anyone by chance see the very wide buck from
> Grand traverse county on Michigan out of Doors Big Buck Night tonight haha


Yeah, I have tc pics of him!


----------



## stickbow shooter

Hoytman5 said:


> Yeah, I have tc pics of him!
> View attachment 825614
> 
> View attachment 825616
> 
> View attachment 825615


You didn't happen by chance spread the moth balls did ya lol.


----------



## >WingIt<

What’s more likely, that the deer is fake or that he single handedly high graded the deer herd in TC in like 4 years lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hoytman5

stickbow shooter said:


> You didn't happen by chance spread the moth balls did ya lol.


Nope, whoever did it did it near my place too. We have an idea of who did it though. He had already killed the buck before I knew he even existed. I was on my way to Ohio when I checked my tc card and saw I had 4 vids of him on a scrape on my property.


----------



## motdean

Hoytman5 said:


> Nope, whoever did it did it near my place too. We have an idea of who did it though. He had already killed the buck before I knew he even existed. I was on my way to Ohio when I checked my tc card and saw I had 4 vids of him on a scrape on my property.


Sounds like there was at least one deer that can be drawn in by mothballs.

I wonder if the DNR would consider that bait?
Beautiful buck, nonetheless!


----------



## LGB

piketroller said:


> That rack looks more fake than Rompola's. But do I care? Not at all.


God might have made one of those racks but he didn't make both.


----------



## 7mmsendero

rrudyr72 said:


> Most people that hunt now days hunt on roads or over a field planted with a food source but that not feeding what ****** . But getting back to hunting if a hunter would take a compass in a swamp get in a mile or so you would not see a hunter only big Deer


Which swamp in Grand Traverse County is 2 miles across? It would have to be 2 miles or so, otherswise you would come out the other side after 1 mile and discover Meijer’s.


----------



## Hoytman5

7mmsendero said:


> Which swamp in Grand Traverse County is 2 miles across? It would have to be 2 miles or so, otherswise you would come out the other side after 1 mile and discover Meijer’s.


There’s a swamp that is more than 2 miles wide in GT County.


----------



## LGB

The "swamp" Rompola hunted wasn't huge. It was fairly close to his home. He hunted many locations in his home territory. He killed alot of his biggest bucks walking distance from his home. The comments about Rompola are funny in all places I see them. Not particularly this forum but others also. The D&DH host and Eberhart interview is also funny. Reminds me of two women talking to each other about another woman who's boob job doesn't look that great. Like their jealous but discussing how the other woman didn't get it done properly. Criticizing and degrading Rompola for not having it scored and picking apart his story. (BTW, I don't believe the shed story). Too me, Rompola's reputation was sound until he Spot lighted that buck. He had his reasons for not wanting that buck analyzed and x-rayed. I'm not gonna speculate why. Could be he killed it on his parents deer farm out of state. Could be he didn't like where they were going with questioning his ethics or legality of the kill. Who knows ? Only he knows. To beat up and accuse is FU. I've met him, talked to him numerous times. He wasn't my buddy, only an acquaintance. I believed everything he said about every record buck he killed prior to his Biggest. I feel I'm an excellent judge of people and their character. He's not a people person. Quiet and solo kind of guy but IMO honest in his testimony and his stories. One thing that's true in all this is, nobody except he will know what happened.


----------



## sniper

LGB said:


> The "swamp" Rompola hunted wasn't huge. It was fairly close to his home. He hunted many locations in his home territory. He killed alot of his biggest bucks walking distance from his home. The comments about Rompola are funny in all places I see them. Not particularly this forum but others also. The D&DH host and Eberhart interview is also funny. Reminds me of two women talking to each other about another woman who's boob job doesn't look that great. Like their jealous but discussing how the other woman didn't get it done properly. Criticizing and degrading Rompola for not having it scored and picking apart his story. (BTW, I don't believe the shed story). Too me, Rompola's reputation was sound until he Spot lighted that buck. He had his reasons for not wanting that buck analyzed and x-rayed. I'm not gonna speculate why. Could be he killed it on his parents deer farm out of state. Could be he didn't like where they were going with questioning his ethics or legality of the kill. Who knows ? Only he knows. To beat up and accuse is FU. I've met him, talked to him numerous times. He wasn't my buddy, only an acquaintance. I believed everything he said about every record buck he killed prior to his Biggest. I feel I'm an excellent judge of people and their character. He's not a people person. Quiet and solo kind of guy but IMO honest in his testimony and his stories. One thing that's true in all this is, nobody except he will know what happened.


Just curious after talking to him would you of believed he’d steal others people’s mail and write shady checks? Your ability to read people can definitely be trumped by smooth talkers. Trust is a fine line in today’s world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LGB

sniper said:


> Just curious after talking to him would you of believed he’d steal others people’s mail and write shady checks? Your ability to read people can definitely be trumped by smooth talkers. Trust is a fine line in today’s world.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Nope never heard of that and your right people can deceive others very well. I'm only relaying my personal opinion of the man when I was around him from 1985-1988. After that, I cannot say. He seemed very straight forward and honest in his hunting and harvesting deer. I know some guys that have been married several times and cheated on every woman they were married too. I've also trusted those same guys with my life in a career that was very dangerous and they had my back everytime and trusted that and still do. Kinda why it's hard to judge people. They surprise you all the time.


----------



## Steve

Bucksnbows said:


> Last thing Eberhart should ever do is talk about ego with the one he carries around.
> Don't get me wrong the guy knows his stuff but his ego makes me not want to take his advice.


Was thinking the same thing when I watched it.


----------



## 7mmsendero

Hoytman5 said:


> There’s a swamp that is more than 2 miles wide in GT County.





Hoytman5 said:


> There’s a swamp that is more than 2 miles wide in GT County.


Public ground too?


----------



## Uncle Boopoo

LGB said:


> Nope never heard of that and your right people can deceive others very well. I'm only relaying my personal opinion of the man when I was around him from 1985-1988. After that, I cannot say. He seemed very straight forward and honest in his hunting and harvesting deer. I know some guys that have been married several times and cheated on every woman they were married too. I've also trusted those same guys with my life in a career that was very dangerous and they had my back everytime and trusted that and still do. Kinda why it's hard to judge people. They surprise you all the time.


Are you aware that on top of the mail stuff, he was found guilty of video taping up women’s skirts without them knowing? That doesn’t sound like a very straight forward and honest guy to me.


----------



## Hoytman5

7mmsendero said:


> Public ground too?


Yes sir.


----------



## LGB

Uncle Boopoo said:


> Are you aware that on top of the mail stuff, he was found guilty of video taping up women’s skirts without them knowing? That doesn’t sound like a very straight forward and honest guy to me.


Heard about it but never saw anything factual about it. Not saying it didn't happen but I never cared about it. Like I said in an earlier post, people can be tricked fairly easy. Ted Bundy. He tricked alot of women. Just saying. I'm not infallible, that's for sure. I've been tricked before plenty of times. No surprise to me when it happens. I'll say no more.


----------



## >WingIt<

LGB said:


> Heard about it but never saw anything factual about it. Not saying it didn't happen but I never cared about it. Like I said in an earlier post, people can be tricked fairly easy. Ted Bundy. He tricked alot of women. Just saying. I'm not infallible, that's for sure. I've been tricked before plenty of times. No surprise to me when it happens. Lots got tricked in Nov 2020. I'll say no more.


I agree, so many people think this deer is real lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LGB

>WingIt< said:


> I agree, so many people think this deer is real lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Oh it's real. The only guy that knows the rest of the story is the guy claiming he killed it in this state. We'll never really know.


----------



## November Sunrise

LGB said:


> . He had his reasons for not wanting that buck analyzed and x-rayed. I'm not gonna speculate why. Could be he killed it on his parents deer farm out of state.


I don't know if it's accurate that his parents had an out of state deer farm but I have no doubt that some of the "consistent" big buck killers are killing pen raised deer and claiming them as fair chase.


----------



## LGB

November Sunrise said:


> I don't know if it's accurate that his parents had an out of state deer farm but I have no doubt that some of the "consistent" big buck killers are killing pen raised deer and claiming them as fair chase.


Yep. That's definitely been proven over the years.


----------



## bowhunter426

November Sunrise said:


> I don't know if it's accurate that his parents had an out of state deer farm but I have no doubt that some of the "consistent" big buck killers are killing pen raised deer and claiming them as fair chase.


Don't tell me Keith Warren and Kyle Randal have been hunting pen raised deer....


----------



## 7mmsendero

Hoytman5 said:


> Yes sir.


I’m roughly from that area, are you talking about the Sand Lakes Quiet Area?


----------



## motdean

>WingIt< said:


> I agree, so many people think this deer is real lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I’ve heard this statement t before.

What do you make of the picture of him in the woods with it (as noted in the original post of this thread)?

Do you believe it is a doctored photo?

Do you think that be shot the deer and made some quick work of modifying the antlers and then dragged it back to the woods?

I am not poking, simply looking for a plausible explanation.


----------



## John Hine

7mmsendero said:


> I’m roughly from that area, are you talking about the Sand Lakes Quiet Area?


None of my bidness but there is more than one swamp in grand traverse county that are bigger than 2 miles square! Including one that I came face to face with Mitch in 1996! I had no idea who he was at the time & he turned & went back the way he came from without saying a word! True story, tho it might have been ‘97.


----------



## LGB

John Hine said:


> None of my bidness but there is more than one swamp in grand traverse county that are bigger than 2 miles square! Including one that I came face to face with Mitch in 1996! I had no idea who he was at the time & he turned & went back the way he came from without saying a word! True story, tho it might have been ‘97.


There was one point where I was positive that buck he posted with in 1998 was legit 100%. While I felt he was a pretty honest guy back in the 80s when I did have contact with him for a few years, I knew he killed several big bucks of state recognition in the GT area. Some out of state of course also but most in the NW region. Sleders is a bar/tavern in TC. On the wall behind the Bar is a very symmetrical wide antlered buck mount on the wall. It looks identical to his 1998 buck other than in size. It could easily have been the same gene pool buck IF he did in fact kill that buck in that area.


----------



## Chriss83

This is so laughable lol. I hope it goes another 1000 like the last one.


----------



## Night Moves

motdean said:


> I’ve heard this statement t before.
> 
> What do you make of the picture of him in the woods with it (as noted in the original post of this thread)?
> 
> Do you believe it is a doctored photo?
> 
> Do you think that be shot the deer and made some quick work of modifying the antlers and then dragged it back to the woods?
> 
> I am not poking, simply looking for a plausible explanation.


I believe that the most logical explanation is that he obtained antlers way in advance, modified them and then waited until an appropriate deer came along that he either shot himself, of got some other way. Then he replaced the rack with the fake and staged the whole pack of lies from then on. That's what the evidence shows for those willing to or able to see it.


----------



## LGB

Controversy draws attention no matter how old it is...And, everyone has an opinion especially when they have no facts.


----------



## pgpn123

motdean said:


> I’ve heard this statement t before.
> 
> What do you make of the picture of him in the woods with it (as noted in the original post of this thread)?
> 
> Do you believe it is a doctored photo?
> 
> Do you think that be shot the deer and made some quick work of modifying the antlers and then dragged it back to the woods?
> 
> I am not poking, simply looking for a plausible explanation.


A plausible explanation is the pic is from a game farm in Illinois. 

I want to believe it was taken legal but there's so much smoke. He seems to think it's just another big deer, the world record no less, ho hum. Scrutiny is to be expected. He showed it off some, had 3 acquaintances score it. Then goes in to hiding. The mud starts flying. His personal life goes under the microscope. His family gets impacted to a degree. At that point what did he have to lose by putting it out for all to see (and test even). Answer questions. You'll never get everyone to believe, but the majority would be satisfied. If there's nothing to hide that is. Unless an illegality came to light,_ he'd benefit greatly monetarily_. What about pride, who would slink away when the current record holder challenges the buck you took legally. If this was from another state it might not be such a story here. There's no time limit for entry so it's not entirely old news. Besides, it's the off season.


----------



## LGB

pgpn123 said:


> A plausible explanation is the pic is from a game farm in Illinois.
> 
> I want to believe it was taken legal but there's so much smoke. He seems to think it's just another big deer, the world record no less, ho hum. Scrutiny is to be expected. He showed it off some, had 3 acquaintances score it. Then goes in to hiding. The mud starts flying. His personal life goes under the microscope. His family gets impacted to a degree. At that point what did he have to lose by putting it out for all to see (and test even). Answer questions. You'll never get everyone to believe, but the majority would be satisfied. If there's nothing to hide that is. Unless an illegality came to light,_ he'd benefit greatly monetarily_. What about pride, who would slink away when the current record holder challenges the buck you took legally. If this was from another state it might not be such a story here. There's no time limit for entry so it's not entirely old news. Besides, it's the off season.


Lots of speculation around this story. Interviews brought alot of opinions and really no facts other than his personal story. I don't think the story will change and no facts will come to light. This will forever be the World Record that didn't exist.


----------



## Hoytman5

7mmsendero said:


> I’m roughly from that area, are you talking about the Sand Lakes Quiet Area?


No, but Skegemog Swamp is pretty good sized too. I’m talking about Weidenhammer Swamp.


----------



## Hoytman5

Night Moves said:


> I believe that the most logical explanation is that he obtained antlers way in advance, modified them and then waited until an appropriate deer came along that he either shot himself, of got some other way. Then he replaced the rack with the fake and staged the whole pack of lies from then on. That's what the evidence shows for those willing to or able to see it.


Dude, give up the idea that the antlers were somehow screwed onto this deers head. I could agree with you on some theories but this one is nonsense! I don’t care what you and your taxidermy buddies think they know from pictures, my buddies handled this bucks rack, while still attached, and they would 100% know if the antlers were somehow attached to another deers head. You wouldn’t let people handle and hold your deers head if that were the case.


----------



## motdean

pgpn123 said:


> A plausible explanation is the pic is from a game farm in Illinois.
> 
> I want to believe it was taken legal but there's so much smoke. He seems to think it's just another big deer, the world record no less, ho hum. Scrutiny is to be expected. He showed it off some, had 3 acquaintances score it. Then goes in to hiding. The mud starts flying. His personal life goes under the microscope. His family gets impacted to a degree. At that point what did he have to lose by putting it out for all to see (and test even). Answer questions. You'll never get everyone to believe, but the majority would be satisfied. If there's nothing to hide that is. Unless an illegality came to light,_ he'd benefit greatly monetarily_. What about pride, who would slink away when the current record holder challenges the buck you took legally. If this was from another state it might not be such a story here. There's no time limit for entry so it's not entirely old news. Besides, it's the off season.


Yeah, I am trying not to judge anything about him or the deer.

Your explanation seems more plausible than the antlers being modified or made and attached. I just couldn't fathom somebody being able to attach them to the skull of a dead deer and not have anybody find where they were attached or re-attached.


----------



## LGB

motdean said:


> Yeah, I am trying not to judge anything about him or the deer.
> 
> Your explanation seems more plausible than the antlers being modified or made and attached. I just couldn't fathom somebody being able to attach them to the skull of a dead deer and not have anybody find where they were attached or re-attached.


That definitely isn't the case. The main question of the entire story is WHERE was that buck killed. It's real and it was killed but the question is basically where and by who. I'd say the "by who" isn't in play but the "where" is the question.


----------



## Waif

motdean said:


> Yeah, I am trying not to judge anything about him or the deer.
> 
> Your explanation seems more plausible than the antlers being modified or made and attached. I just couldn't fathom somebody being able to attach them to the skull of a dead deer and not have anybody find where they were attached or re-attached.



If he was that good , he'd be rolling in dough.

Much can be done under a cape.
A cape repair takes skill to not be evident upon inspection.

To the dead deer is where the altered antlers /cape don't fit for me.
To pass scrutiny (would you or I notice a repaired operation on a skull's hide?) the rear of the cape would need to be attached near perfectly. And of course the cape would need to match.

When sewing from the inside of a hide and blending seams , again , on a dead deer I'm not convinced Rompola had a mad skill at that kind of taxidermy . Not as insult. But as how would it be pulled off.

A flap of liftable hide was alleged to be left when antlers/mount was looked at later. Why?

Questioning provenance of the site where a brute was killed might be natural.
But like fishing , answers may not always jive.
Yes we expect it to be free range in Michigan if claimed as such.
And for a national record then at least free range.
Yet the flaw in the record system (if flaw is the right term) is that credibility of a set of antlers is based on what the presenter states , and what judges interpret.

You or I submit a buck killed while hunting solo , it's our stating it was legal and fair that allows submitting a set of antlers. Who has to prove or disprove our statements? And based on what? The antlers size being too big?
Or on how much stupid stuff we've done outside of hunting?
Or how much we seek to brag , or not brag?


----------



## Forest Meister

Hoytman5 said:


> Dude, give up the idea that the antlers were somehow screwed onto this deers head. I could agree with you on some theories but this one is nonsense! I don’t care what you and your taxidermy buddies think they know from pictures, my buddies handled this bucks rack, while still attached, and they would 100% know if the antlers were somehow attached to another deers head. You wouldn’t let people handle and hold your deers head if that were the case.


Taxidermists, even retired ones, might be able to screw antlers into a deer head to make them look real but the only set of screw-on antlers I ever say looked as phony as a three-dollar bill, and they were just little forks and didn't weigh anything compared to the rack of a mature buck.

My buddy's uncle had made a set, in case he ever shot a doe by "mistake" when hunting in Wisconsin so he could register the animal. He hunted there back in the '60s. My friend said his uncle tried them once and got a dirty look and a comment from the guy at the gas station when registering it. He did not get reported but never tried it again. Just for grins my friend and I screwed them on a legally taken doe to see what they looked like. Tight as we dared screw them in, they were still floppy, and we could not make the hair look right. Maybe they could have passed a quick visual inspection if frozen and partially snow covered during a blizzard but that would have been the only way those antlers could have looked even close to being real. FM


----------



## piketroller

Where's Zander Mike when we need him? I thought questioning someone's limit was a cardinal sin on here.


----------



## aph

old graybeard said:


> At least her ears aren't droopy


Wait..... she had ears???


----------



## pescadero

John Hine said:


> None of my bidness but there is more than one swamp in grand traverse county that are bigger than 2 miles square!


2 miles wide, or 2 miles square?

The original statement was 2 miles wide. Two miles square (if an actual square) is only 1.4 miles wide.


----------



## pescadero

Hoytman5 said:


> No, but Skegemog Swamp is pretty good sized too. I’m talking about Weidenhammer Swamp.



Long edge N-S is 1.75 miles, widest point E-W is 1.6 miles.


----------



## Hoytman5

pescadero said:


> Long edge N-S is 1.75 miles, widest point E-W is 1.6 miles.


Cool! But I never said Skegemog was 2 miles, only noted it was a big swamp. If you were referring to Weidenhamer Swamp, you better do some more research because you'd be wrong.


----------



## >WingIt<

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## John Hine

Hoytman5 said:


> Cool! But I never said Skegemog was 2 miles, only noted it was a big swamp. If you were referring to Weidenhamer Swamp, you better do some more research because you'd be wrong.


Skegmog swamp is way bigger than 2 miles wide & long. Rapid city rd to torch river to the n shore of skegmog lake, back East to the titty bar. How bout the boardman River area, n or south of supply,, I can think of 2 others but who cares, talking to some of these Numbnuts is like teaching a rock to jump.


----------



## Night Moves

So did anybody else here John E say that he knows taxidermists at a certain, very well-known studio that he said could have easily faked antlers like that including attaching them in the field? To think that there are no taxidermists out there that could pull off a scam like this is very naïve. Its no wonder every taxidermist I know that I have talked to about this says the rack is a fake.


----------



## LGB

Night Moves said:


> So did anybody else here John E say that he knows taxidermists at a certain, very well-known studio that he said could have easily faked antlers like that including attaching them in the field? To think that there are no taxidermists out there that could pull off a scam like this is very naïve. Its no wonder every taxidermist I know that I have talked to about this says the rack is a fake.


For pictures maybe but people handled the deer and antlers. No way someone could handle a deer with artificial antlers secured to a green flesh skull and not get movement or possibly a pulled off side from lifting the head. The deer was real. What's uncertain is it's origin.


----------



## Night Moves

LGB said:


> For pictures maybe but people handled the deer and antlers. No way someone could handle a deer with artificial antlers secured to a green flesh skull and not get movement or possibly a pulled off side from lifting the head. The deer was real. What's uncertain is it's origin.


Who actually handled the antlers of the deer while on the carcass? I've heard that stated before but no names have been named about that. There have been no photos of someone's hands on the deer's head besides Rampolla. People looking at it laying in a truck bed don't count either. Just more BS or lets see some proof.


----------



## Night Moves

Who say's the antlers could never been installed solidly? What taxidermists has said this? I have some ideas how it could be done very solidly. Fill the entire brain cavity with fiberglass reinforced epoxy with at least four lag skews down through it should do the trick. Would not take long either.


----------



## Hoytman5

John Hine said:


> Skegmog swamp is way bigger than 2 miles wide & long. Rapid city rd to torch river to the n shore of skegmog lake, back East to the titty bar. How bout the boardman River area, n or south of supply,, I can think of 2 others but who cares, talking to some of these Numbnuts is like teaching a rock to jump.


LOL- Especially when they've never stepped foot in any of these areas. Anyways, just got done work and going to go do some shed hunting, you know, real boots on the ground kind of stuff.


----------



## Waif

Night Moves said:


> Who say's the antlers could never been installed solidly? What taxidermists has said this? I have some ideas how it could be done very solidly. Fill the entire brain cavity with fiberglass reinforced epoxy with at least four lag skews down through it should do the trick. Would not take long either.


You don't think you're reaching a bit far?


pescadero said:


> General data that the idea of "hike two miles back in the swamp" is largely not really a thing in Michigan.
> 
> There are very, very few places in the LP where you aren't within 1 mile in a straight line of a road.


Does it really need to be largely in Michigan?
But hey if you insist on large , try here next season. Bring a compass and know how to use it.
I'll argue you can go a mile. Or even two.
If you find my old tracks in there , don't follow them expecting to arrive on the North end from the South end.. You might be late for supper. A couple times.
Dead Stream Swamp (michigan.gov)


----------



## DirtySteve

Night Moves said:


> Then how about providing that photo? I say it does not exist and never did.


According to a deer and deer hunting article from years ago. Bill Bailey (the tribal conservation officer) and Al Brown CBM scorer both stated that they witnessed the buck at Rompolas home the next morning after it was shot. They said there were around 15-20 people at Rompolas home admiring the deer. Both men attest that the rack was legit. Both men were also part the scoring.


----------



## DirtySteve

From the article......

One of the most-forgotten sources in the Rompola Buck story was that of another man who saw the buck: Bill Bailey of Honor, Mich. At that time, Bailey was an 18-year veteran conservation officer with the Grand Traverse Band of Ottawa and Chippewa Indians. In the Dec. 6, 1998, issue of the Traverse City Record-Eagle newspaper, Bailey told staff writer Bill O’Brien that he took several family members to see the Rompola Buck.
“I saw the deer, I saw it closely” Bailey told O’Brien. “I handled the deer.” He added that there were “no questionable open doors with it.”
Bailey also discounted rumors that Rompola somehow attached the rack to the animal.
“Ridiculous,” he said. “Something like that would be pretty easy to tell.”


----------



## LGB

DirtySteve said:


> According to a deer and deer hunting article from years ago. Bill Bailey (the tribal conservation officer) and Al Brown CBM scorer both stated that they witnessed the buck at Rompolas home the next morning after it was shot. They said there were around 15-20 people at Rompolas home admiring the deer. Both men attest that the rack was legit. Both men were also part the scoring.


Probably some of the photos I saw. Can't say but there were photos regardless if some didn't see any.


----------



## pescadero

John Hine said:


> This is laughable


I'm open to seeing any location in the LP that is significantly further in a straight line than a mile from a road.... but IME, between state forest roads, logging roads, and regular old city/township/county/state roads - I've yet to see it.


----------



## LGB

DirtySteve said:


> From the article......
> 
> One of the most-forgotten sources in the Rompola Buck story was that of another man who saw the buck: Bill Bailey of Honor, Mich. At that time, Bailey was an 18-year veteran conservation officer with the Grand Traverse Band of Ottawa and Chippewa Indians. In the Dec. 6, 1998, issue of the Traverse City Record-Eagle newspaper, Bailey told staff writer Bill O’Brien that he took several family members to see the Rompola Buck.
> “I saw the deer, I saw it closely” Bailey told O’Brien. “I handled the deer.” He added that there were “no questionable open doors with it.”
> Bailey also discounted rumors that Rompola somehow attached the rack to the animal.
> “Ridiculous,” he said. “Something like that would be pretty easy to tell.”


Like I said in a previous post. My recollections of what I read and saw does mirror the DNR staffs comments and pics of a state officer holding the rack with skull plate attached are out there. Many may not have seen them but I know I saw the picture. Also saw pics of others next to the buck on the ground next to the DNR staff and Rompola. The deer was legit as a real trophy antlered buck. May not a Michigan buck but a dead authentic trophy.


----------



## John Hine

pescadero said:


> I'm open to seeing any location in the LP that is significantly further in a straight line than a mile from a road.... but IME, between state forest roads, logging roads, and regular old city/township/county/state roads - I've yet to see it.


This is rediculous. You just put up a map with 2 measurements over a mile??? Some others, Ramsey swamp, anywhere along 131 just south of kalkaska, rapid river swamp notth of town, mayhem swamp east of town & sand lakes quiet area west of town?? Or the Deward area, sigma swamp, Dutch john, fletcher road, bla bla bla, try again & have a nice day😊


----------



## motdean

DirtySteve said:


> From the article......
> 
> One of the most-forgotten sources in the Rompola Buck story was that of another man who saw the buck: Bill Bailey of Honor, Mich. At that time, Bailey was an 18-year veteran conservation officer with the Grand Traverse Band of Ottawa and Chippewa Indians. In the Dec. 6, 1998, issue of the Traverse City Record-Eagle newspaper, Bailey told staff writer Bill O’Brien that he took several family members to see the Rompola Buck.
> “I saw the deer, I saw it closely” Bailey told O’Brien. “I handled the deer.” He added that there were “no questionable open doors with it.”
> Bailey also discounted rumors that Rompola somehow attached the rack to the animal.
> “Ridiculous,” he said. “Something like that would be pretty easy to tell.”


Was the Mitch Rompola Buck Real, Fake or Something Else? (deeranddeerhunting.com)

According to the first _D&DH_ article, three official antler scorers put their hands on the Rompola Buck’s rack and all three declared it was a 100 percent legit rack. One of those scorers was Gary Berger, a then 59-year-old Michigan resident who was an official scorer for the Boone and Crockett Club, the Pope and Young Club, Commemorative Bucks of Michigan and the Longhunters Society. He had more than a decade’s worth of scoring experience at that time. Berger and two other Michigan scorers — Lee Holbrook and Al Brown — spent nearly two-and-a-half hours scoring the Rompola Buck. Afterward, all three men declared the deer not only legit, but also announced its score was higher than that of the current world record (Milo Hanson Buck).

“The rack was very impressive the first time I saw it, and nothing has changed the second time I saw it,” Berger told _D&DH_ in 1999. “I saw the skull plate and how the antlers attach to the skull plate. I’ve seen a lot of skull plates and a lot of horns attached to skull plates. Everything looked real to me, and I know some Michigan DNR people have seen it. A lot of people saw it after he killed it. Many dyed-in-the-wool hunters saw it. I felt it. I inspected it. It’s real.”

“When we scored the buck, it was partially mounted, with the skin cut up through the skull plate so we could inspect it,” he told _D&DH_ at that time. “The rack is real. I touched the skull plate and examined it, and there was no evidence of anything wrong. I’ve seen repaired racks and sheds attached to heads by taxidermists. I’ve seen that many times, and know several taxidermists who are very good at it. On this buck, there’s no evidence of that whatsoever.”


----------



## piketroller

pescadero said:


> I'm open to seeing any location in the LP that is significantly further in a straight line than a mile from a road.... but IME, between state forest roads, logging roads, and regular old city/township/county/state roads - I've yet to see it.


Hey Jeeves, why don't you put your search engine skill to use in a manner that could actually view your contributions in a positive light? You could easily dredge up every photo and first hand account of the Rompola buck and build a reference thread to set everyone straight on what the actual facts are. You seem to enjoy doing that.


----------



## pescadero

piketroller said:


> Hey Jeeves, why don't you put your search engine skill to use in a manner that could actually view your contributions in a positive light? You could easily dredge up every photo and first hand account of the Rompola buck and build a reference thread to set everyone straight on what the actual facts are. You seem to enjoy doing that.


Yep... I like research almost as much as you and FBD like to follow me around like lovelorn puppies nipping at my heels. Entertaining.


----------



## piketroller

pescadero said:


> Yep... I like research almost as much as you and FBD like to follow me around like lovelorn puppies nipping at my heels. Entertaining.


How do you come to the conclusion that when you finally join a thread that I have been actively posting to for a while that I'm somehow following you? I think you have the definition of that word backwards.

Now what is your opinion of the Rompola buck, Mr Follower?


----------



## LGB

piketroller said:


> How do you come to the conclusion that when you finally join a thread that I have been actively posting to for a while that I'm somehow following you? I think you have the definition of that word backwards.
> 
> Now what is your opinion of the Rompola buck, Mr Follower?


Thanks.


----------



## Waif

Night Moves said:


> Then how about providing that photo? I say it does not exist and never did.


Don't matter what you want as provenance.
The rules for entering it in a book are the same for everyone.
Change the entry requirements and what are you going to do about voiding previous entries?

Rompola had bad blood with part of those involved in entering it.
Again , change the rules for him and not everyone else?

An x-ray was insisted upon. Had he complied , what would follow? D.N.A. sample? A photo of the bare skull plate from four different sides? A thumb print on the signed and notarized statement of the D.N.R. officer that inspected the skull plate? 
Signed affidavit stating it was not low fence? Or high fence within a mile? Or a deer proof fence ?
Gut pile witnessed and site mapped by two nuns and a priest and a sample frozen??

You're still stuck on phony taxidermy. Because there's nothing a taxi would like more than to risk thier business success and reputation on a fake entry into a book with a deer someone else claims?
Did Rompola have enough money to buy a taxi's silence if the mount was scrutinized and found fraudulent? 
Or are you convinced he himself had the skill and successfully fooled everyone who held the rack?

[Four people other than Rompola inspected the deer and claimed it was the real deal.

"There's absolutely no doubt in my mind that it's 100 percent authentic," Commemorative bucks of Michigan Scorer Gary Berger told reporters.

[Two other scorers, Lee Holbrook and Al Brown were also involved in the scoring of the buck. Deer and Deer Hunting Editor Dan Schmidt recently noted a conservation officer named Bill Bailey also saw and handled the animal. He vouched for the legitimacy of the animal and scoffed at the notion of fake antlers being attached to the animal.]

[“The rack was very impressive the first time I saw it, and nothing has changed the second time I saw it,” Berger told _D&DH_ in 1999. “I saw the skull plate and how the antlers attach to the skull plate. I’ve seen a lot of skull plates and a lot of horns attached to skull plates. Everything looked real to me, and I know some Michigan DNR people have seen it. A lot of people saw it after he killed it. Many dyed-in-the-wool hunters saw it. I felt it. I inspected it. It’s real.”

Holbrook had been a P&Y and CBM scorer for more than a decade as well, and he echoed Berger’s comments.

“When we scored the buck, it was partially mounted, with the skin cut up through the skull plate so we could inspect it,” he told _D&DH_ at that time. “The rack is real. I touched the skull plate and examined it, and there was no evidence of anything wrong. I’ve seen repaired racks and sheds attached to heads by taxidermists. I’ve seen that many times, and know several taxidermists who are very good at it. On this buck, there’s no evidence of that whatsoever.”

Brown also vouched for the deer’s authenticity.]


----------



## Chriss83

Waif said:


> Don't matter what you want as provenance.
> The rules for entering it in a book are the same for everyone.
> Change the entry requirements and what are you going to do about voiding previous entries?
> 
> Rompola had bad blood with part of those involved in entering it.
> Again , change the rules for him and not everyone else?
> 
> An x-ray was insisted upon. Had he complied , what would follow? D.N.A. sample? A photo of the bare skull plate from four different sides? A thumb print on the signed and notarized statement of the D.N.R. officer that inspected the skull plate?
> Signed affidavit stating it was not low fence? Or high fence within a mile? Or a deer proof fence ?
> Gut pile witnessed and site mapped by two nuns and a priest and a sample frozen??
> 
> You're still stuck on phony taxidermy. Because there's nothing a taxi would like more than to risk thier business success and reputation on a fake entry into a book with a deer someone else claims?
> Did Rompola have enough money to buy a taxi's silence if the mount was scrutinized and found fraudulent?
> Or are you convinced he himself had the skill and successfully fooled everyone who held the rack?
> 
> [Four people other than Rompola inspected the deer and claimed it was the real deal.
> 
> "There's absolutely no doubt in my mind that it's 100 percent authentic," Commemorative bucks of Michigan Scorer Gary Berger told reporters.
> 
> [Two other scorers, Lee Holbrook and Al Brown were also involved in the scoring of the buck. Deer and Deer Hunting Editor Dan Schmidt recently noted a conservation officer named Bill Bailey also saw and handled the animal. He vouched for the legitimacy of the animal and scoffed at the notion of fake antlers being attached to the animal.]
> 
> [“The rack was very impressive the first time I saw it, and nothing has changed the second time I saw it,” Berger told _D&DH_ in 1999. “I saw the skull plate and how the antlers attach to the skull plate. I’ve seen a lot of skull plates and a lot of horns attached to skull plates. Everything looked real to me, and I know some Michigan DNR people have seen it. A lot of people saw it after he killed it. Many dyed-in-the-wool hunters saw it. I felt it. I inspected it. It’s real.”
> 
> Holbrook had been a P&Y and CBM scorer for more than a decade as well, and he echoed Berger’s comments.
> 
> “When we scored the buck, it was partially mounted, with the skin cut up through the skull plate so we could inspect it,” he told _D&DH_ at that time. “The rack is real. I touched the skull plate and examined it, and there was no evidence of anything wrong. I’ve seen repaired racks and sheds attached to heads by taxidermists. I’ve seen that many times, and know several taxidermists who are very good at it. On this buck, there’s no evidence of that whatsoever.”
> 
> Brown also vouched for the deer’s authenticity.]
> 
> View attachment 826190


Hard to examine a skullplate on a mounted deer. If that's when they scored it is in the picture. Funny these guys all backed out of there stories of legitimacy after threats of being sued.


----------



## LGB

Chriss83 said:


> Hard to examine a skullplate on a mounted deer. If that's when they scored it is in the picture. Funny these guys all backed out of there stories of legitimacy after threats of being sued.


The deers antlers off the form were pictured in the picture I saw. It was not mounted. The other picture was of the deer dressed and laying on the ground with some people around it and Rompola and a DNR official next to it. Both pics would easily prove the deer to be authentic and not a fake.


----------



## Chriss83

LGB said:


> The deers antlers off the form were pictured in the picture I saw. It was not mounted. The other picture was of the deer dressed and laying on the ground with some people around it and Rompola and a DNR official next to it. Both pics would easily prove the deer to be authentic and not a fake.


Nobody has ever seen these though? Be pretty easy to prove it was real with these pictures is all I will say. Funny


----------



## Waif

Chriss83 said:


> Hard to examine a skullplate on a mounted deer. If that's when they scored it is in the picture. Funny these guys all backed out of there stories of legitimacy after threats of being sued.


I get paid the same for Mitch's buck regardless.

Now we have "guys" scoring for the book putting thier reputation and positions on the line by lying? Evidenced by not going to court over it?
Maybe it's a bigger conspiracy than just Mitch alone.
Was Bailey threated with being sued too?

If they lied. Then all the racks they measured (or claimed legit) should be remeasured. And the stories behind the same antlers all remeasured ; and of course proven legit.
The only thing lacking then for legitimacy in all entries to change the entry rules all the way back to the first entry to be fair is ; proof. (!)


----------



## Waif

LGB said:


> The deers antlers off the form were pictured in the picture I saw. It was not mounted. The other picture was of the deer dressed and laying on the ground with some people around it and Rompola and a DNR official next to it. Both pics would easily prove the deer to be authentic and not a fake.


There was at least one skull picture.
Two people in the one I saw..


----------



## bowhunter426

The myth, the man, the legend


----------



## piketroller

bowhunter426 said:


> Todayeveryone carries a camera everywhere they go, who did that back in the late 90s?
> 
> Mitch, hold on. I need stop at home and get my camera and switch by Photomart and grab a roll of Kodak 35mm for this momentous occasion.


That was the era of disposable cameras. I want to hear from all the detractors about how they carried one in their front shirt pocket, still in the protective foil pouch, everywhere they went in the late 90s. Surely they have numerous pictures taken of themselves clearly showing this as their natural state, ready to take up to 24 pictures wherever they went.


----------



## bowhunter426

piketroller said:


> That was the era of disposable cameras. I want to hear from all the detractors about how they carried one in their front shirt pocket, still in the protective foil pouch, everywhere they went in the late 90s. Surely they have numerous pictures taken of themselves clearly showing this as their natural state, ready to take up to 24 pictures wherever they went.


I think you solved why there is no pictures


----------



## DirtySteve

Chriss83 said:


> Hard to examine a skullplate on a mounted deer. If that's when they scored it is in the picture. Funny these guys all backed out of there stories of legitimacy after threats of being sued.


Ok show us proof that anyone who saw the buck and claimed it was legit retracted their statement. That is a big claim.


----------



## DirtySteve

My issue with the entire thing is this. There are at a minimum 4 credible sources that has examined this buck and claim it to be 100% legit. Accusations of 15-20 more but they are faceless nameless people to most of us. There isnt one person that has seen the buck who has come forward to say it wasnt legit when they observed it. Nobody questioned the legitimacy until Mitch had it scored and said that is good enough for me I am not entering it in the record book. At that point every person who began crying foul has done so with no proof of anything other than it has to be fake because it doesnt make sense. All the doctoring accusations and fake picture crap is stuff that came out long after the fact and there is 0 proof of any of it. The people that saw it say it is legit.


----------



## Chriss83

DirtySteve said:


> Ok show us proof that anyone who saw the buck and claimed it was legit retracted their statement. That is a big claim.


 Where are these people now? Where are all these photographs now? You show me proof you can't show me proof that this guy has shot has shot half of the widest bucks To ever be harvested in Michigan. And while you're at it tell us all how bad Matt Stafford is you seem to drop out of that thread fairly quickly after the Super Bowl


----------



## Chriss83

bowhunter426 said:


> Todayeveryone carries a camera everywhere they go, who did that back in the late 90s?
> 
> Mitch, hold on. I need stop at home and get my camera and switch by Photomart and grab a roll of Kodak 35mm for this momentous occasion.


 According to a bunch of people here there's pictures of this thing everywhere that they've seen that magically have disappeared so evidently there was people that took plenty of pictures of it so like I said where are they in less it's just all smoke and people wanting to sound cool. So this guy is the best hunter of all time he managed to kill an account that doesn't have much of anything thing or at least at that time time more than what most people would do in the state of Iowa Missouri Wisconsin Illinois ohin Illinois Ohio in a lifetime. He was everywhere in the press before this happened seminars shows. Sponsors. But now everyone claims hes a recluse and that's why he didn't want it to come out even though hes the one that put the pictures out there what makes more sense it's quite easy to figure out that answer something is not right


----------



## DirtySteve

Chriss83 said:


> Where are these people now? Where are all these photographs now? You show me proof you can't show me proof that this guy has shot has shot half of the widest bucks To ever be harvested in Michigan. And while you're at it tell us all how bad Matt Stafford is you seem to drop out of that thread fairly quickly after the Super Bowl


Nobody is talking about mitch except here. You are the one claiming these guys changed their story. They didn't and you are making up false claims.


----------



## Waif




----------



## Chriss83

DirtySteve said:


> Nobody is talking about mitch except here. You are the one claiming these guys changed their story. They didn't and you are making up false claims.


 Do you know him? Do you know for a fact that that buck is real? Do you have any of all of these pictures that everyone claimed that they have seen but nobody else has ever seen they were never published all of these pictures of a skull play intact that we're supposed to be seen but never published do you have an explanation for why somebody would want to be in the public spotlight over and over then put that deer into the public spotlight and as soon as it was questioned disappear and say that there were recluse and didn't want the attention what makes more sense use your head


----------



## LGB

Chriss83 said:


> Do you know him? Do you know for a fact that that buck is real? Do you have any of all of these pictures that everyone claimed that they have seen but nobody else has ever seen they were never published all of these pictures of a skull play intact that we're supposed to be seen but never published do you have an explanation for why somebody would want to be in the public spotlight over and over then put that deer into the public spotlight and as soon as it was questioned disappear and say that there were recluse and didn't want the attention what makes more sense use your head


Rompola isn't guilty of anything with the 1998 buck. The burden of proof is with those that don't believe his buck is real. Prove it's not real. He doesn't have to prove anything. He decided he didn't want it in the record books so his job is over. Obviously most don't believe him. That's actually our problem. Prove his buck isn't the real deal. There's no proof it's not real too all those saying there's no proof that it is. Everyone is proven guilty in the court of public opinion until they can prove they are innocent in these cases. I believed him at first. Today, I believe his buck is real but his story isn't. I believe it's an out of state deer raised for the purpose it was used. Unfortunately his story has taken me to that point. Possibly all his biggest bucks were the same and all leading up to this monumental monster to look as tho he's the real deal. Who really knows but it has that kind of look to it.


----------



## Waif

[From a Grand Traverse County swampy area.]






Mitch Rompola (bowsite.com)


----------



## DirtySteve

Chriss83 said:


> Do you know him? Do you know for a fact that that buck is real? Do you have any of all of these pictures that everyone claimed that they have seen but nobody else has ever seen they were never published all of these pictures of a skull play intact that we're supposed to be seen but never published do you have an explanation for why somebody would want to be in the public spotlight over and over then put that deer into the public spotlight and as soon as it was questioned disappear and say that there were recluse and didn't want the attention what makes more sense use your head


The only thing i know is 4 men closely inspected and said it is a real legit buck. Then a whloe lot of crybabies started recklessly making up accusations when he he said he didnt want to enter the deer in the record book. Thats is all any of us know. The idea that this deer was screwed together and fooled them is a bit ridiculous based on what we know. It is someone grasping at straws for a reasoning rompola didnt enter it. There is no evidence of any sort that the rack is fake. 

I believe that if rompola went through with the panel score and made it the world record it would have passed and no x ray would have ever been mentioned. X ray wasnt even a requirement if anyone at the time believed the deer to be a fake for any reason. A core sample of the antler base was the official requirement required at the time and I believe it still is. 

Was the deer from somewhere else? Idk but it doesnt seem plausible given mitchs background. People who buy antlers of that magnitude are alot wealthier than me.


----------



## Hoytman5

DirtySteve said:


> Ok show us proof that anyone who saw the buck and claimed it was legit retracted their statement. That is a big claim.


My buddies aren't retracting anything. They were there, they saw it, they held it! They don't know anymore to the story than any of us, the only thing different is THEY BOTH HELD THIS DEER'S ANTLERS while still attached to the body. No pictures needed for me as I know this to be the truth. I like how guys that have never seen this buck in person can claim they know it's antlers are fake yet I have friends who have physically held it that will tell you to this day, the rack was real. They have nothing to gain or lose from this story. I'm not defending Mitch or his story, just stating what I know to be fact.


----------



## Night Moves

LGB said:


> Rompola isn't guilty of anything with the 1998 buck. The burden of proof is with those that don't believe his buck is real. Prove it's not real. He doesn't have to prove anything. He decided he didn't want it in the record books so his job is over. Obviously most don't believe him. That's actually our problem. Prove his buck isn't the real deal. There's no proof it's not real too all those saying there's no proof that it is. Everyone is proven guilty in the court of public opinion until they can prove they are innocent in these cases. I believed him at first. Today, I believe his buck is real but his story isn't. I believe it's an out of state deer raised for the purpose it was used. Unfortunately his story has taken me to that point. Possibly all his biggest bucks were the same and all leading up to this monumental monster to look as tho he's the real deal. Who really knows but it has that kind of look to it.


Actually the version you seem to believe is the most far fetched, and unlikely of any scenario for me to believe. The proof is out there with tons of photographic evidence analyzed by some real top people in their fields of expertise. That's good enough for me. If you choose to ignore it and make up crap to support what ever oddball theory you want to believe, then I guess you have that right.


----------



## LGB

Night Moves said:


> Actually the version you seem to believe is the most far fetched, and unlikely of any scenario for me to believe. The proof is out there with tons of photographic evidence analyzed by some real top people in their fields of expertise. That's good enough for me. If you choose to ignore it and make up crap to support what ever oddball theory you want to believe, then I guess you have that right.


Man are you Bipolar. One minute you don't believe one thing about this guy And NO pictures exist. Now your in his side. Make up your mind. What happened to the screw in antlers and fiberglass epoxy in the skull plate theory ? Yes, several quotes on here shows the bucks rack and skull are real. Period. I know the bucks real. Doesn't make the buck legitimate as a Michigan buck. I think you live off controversy about nothing.


----------



## LGB

Nuff said


----------



## Hoytman5

motdean said:


> Sounds like there was at least one deer that can be drawn in by mothballs.
> 
> I wonder if the DNR would consider that bait?
> Beautiful buck, nonetheless!


Mothballs happened in September and did mess with his deer sightings until late October. This buck was killed first week of November so mothballs were a non factor by that time.


----------



## motdean

Hoytman5 said:


> Mothballs happened in September and did mess with his deer sightings until late October. This buck was killed first week of November so mothballs were a non factor by that time.


Sorry, I should have put a smiley behind it. I was only kidding.


----------



## Chriss83

DirtySteve said:


> The only thing i know is 4 men closely inspected and said it is a real legit buck. Then a whloe lot of crybabies started recklessly making up accusations when he he said he didnt want to enter the deer in the record book. Thats is all any of us know. The idea that this deer was screwed together and fooled them is a bit ridiculous based on what we know. It is someone grasping at straws for a reasoning rompola didnt enter it. There is no evidence of any sort that the rack is fake.
> 
> I believe that if rompola went through with the panel score and made it the world record it would have passed and no x ray would have ever been mentioned. X ray wasnt even a requirement if anyone at the time believed the deer to be a fake for any reason. A core sample of the antler base was the official requirement required at the time and I believe it still is. And you think it is plausible that a guy killed multiple state record amd other booners in am area it have never been done nearly. You can be great but nobody is that lucky. Anywhere. Period. State records everywhere he goes lol
> 
> Was the deer from somewhere else? Idk but it doesnt seem plausible given mitchs background. People who buy antlers of that magnitude are alot wealthier than me.


Were you there when these 4 men inspected it? Guy kills 2 state records and multiple other bucks wider than anything. Anythinggggg ever killed in the state pet alone that area. Records everywhere he hunts lol. Nobody is that good. Maybe stafford


----------



## Night Moves

LGB said:


> Man are you Bipolar. One minute you don't believe one thing about this guy And NO pictures exist. Now your in his side. Make up your mind. What happened to the screw in antlers and fiberglass epoxy in the skull plate theory ? Yes, several quotes on here shows the bucks rack and skull are real. Period. I know the bucks real. Doesn't make the buck legitimate as a Michigan buck. I think you live off controversy about nothing.


My opinion has not changed on the Rompola scam. Your reading comprehension is questionable though.


----------



## LGB

Chriss83 said:


> do you know that one from Michigan?
> View attachment 826354


No


----------



## sureshot006

DirtySteve said:


> The point is there has to be a hunter (or two) that is far superior in skill over other hunters. The type of guy that could hold a record in two states. Nature has control over what animals are available to hunt for sure......but the ability to locate and kill can be at a level that others cannot achieve.


I agree. I bet he can find the samsquanch.


----------



## Chriss83

LGB said:


> No


Well it's fake. Screwed on antlers.


----------



## Chriss83

DirtySteve said:


> The point is there has to be a hunter (or two) that is far superior in skill over other hunters. The type of guy that could hold a record in two states. Nature has control over what animals are available to hunt for sure......but the ability to locate and kill can be at a level that others cannot achieve.


Is Mitch better than stafford lol. One of the funniest things I've read in a long as time


----------



## LGB

Chriss83 said:


> Well it's fake. Screwed on antlers.
> View attachment 826420
> View attachment 826421


What's your point ? I'm sure there are hundreds of altered deer like his. Is that proof positive that Rompola's is that ? If so, why couldn't the Hanson buck be altered ? How about any of the other world record bucks ? Maybe they slipped under the radar also. Bottom line, again, Rompola's buck WAS said to be legit by several scorers and people that saw the deer and antlers on and off the deer. These were officials that stated so. BTW...No way that buck would pass inspection by any scorer or official that handled it. Screws thru a skull plate into brain matter on a green skull ? What's actually keeping the antlered skull plate secure to the deer head ?


----------



## Chriss83

LGB said:


> What's your point ? I'm sure there are hundreds of altered deer like his. Is that proof positive that Rompola's is that ? If so, why couldn't the Hanson buck be altered ? How about any of the other world record bucks ? Maybe they slipped under the radar also. Bottom line, again, Rompola's buck WAS said to be legit by several scorers and people that saw the deer and antlers on and off the deer. These were officials that stated so. BTW...No way that buck would pass inspection by any scorer or official that handled it. Screws thru a skull plate into brain matter on a green skull ? What's actually keeping the antlered skull plate secure to the deer head ?


How do you know it didn't? It passed a full panel actually. So you are wring again. Why not go over to your very good friends house or so you claim and take some pictures? Or go get a picture from one of your good friends that has pictures? You have the proof lolllllllllllllll


----------



## LGB

Chriss83 said:


> How do you know it didn't? It passed a full panel actually. So you are wring again. Why not go over to your very good friends house or so you claim and take some pictures? Or go get a picture from one of your good friends that has pictures? You have the proof lolllllllllllllll


I'm sure it did after the rack was off the buck. Most antlers do but obviously it's not even close to a world record so very little investigating. Rompola's buck being a possible world record had much more scrutiny and especially after he refused to have it x-rayed. My guess is because it's not a Michigan strain of whitetail. That's it in a nut shell IMO. Rompola isn't or wasn't a friend, only an acquaintance from years past. No relationship to speak of only a surprise contact from another friend that was his friend. I have zero knowledge of his personal life. I've only seen his trophy mounts in person and heard some of his hunts behind them. Wish we knew more facts but it is what it is.


----------



## Chriss83

LGB said:


> I'm sure it did after the rack was off the buck. Most antlers do but obviously it's not even close to a world record so very little investigating. Rompola's buck being a possible world record had much more scrutiny and especially after he refused to have it x-rayed. My guess is because it's not a Michigan strain of whitetail. That's it in a nut shell IMO. Rompola isn't or wasn't a friend, only an acquaintance from years past. No relationship to speak of only a surprise contact from another friend that was his friend. I have zero knowledge of his personal life. I've only seen his trophy mounts in person and heard some of his hunts behind them. Wish we knew more facts but it is what it is.


That rack was taken all over. Nobody expected a thing. On the carcass. You claimed you knew an awful lot more. Early on in the thread. Guess that as all the pictures you have sewn are false. I mean you know mitch good enough to say without a doubt that nothing is questionable about his wr buck or any of the other for that matter. He is just the best to ever live. So good he has shot 2 state records and multiple other giants from. A county nobody else since records have been kept have been able too. Joke lol


----------



## LGB

I wish people would read better. I don't have and never had pics. I SAW pics in the late 90s of his buck and antlers with others by his side. I never had pics in my possession. Couple of you guys need to read better. Not sure why your putting words in my mouth but it's not true. I'm not even defending the guy, only the story and facts behind it. I understand people doubting the entire story, It's human nature. Relax, no need to change my story. I'm only stating what I've seen and know as fact.


----------



## Night Moves

LGB said:


> What's your point ? I'm sure there are hundreds of altered deer like his. Is that proof positive that Rompola's is that ? If so, why couldn't the Hanson buck be altered ? How about any of the other world record bucks ? Maybe they slipped under the radar also. Bottom line, again, Rompola's buck WAS said to be legit by several scorers and people that saw the deer and antlers on and off the deer. These were officials that stated so. BTW...No way that buck would pass inspection by any scorer or official that handled it. Screws thru a skull plate into brain matter on a green skull ? What's actually keeping the antlered skull plate secure to the deer head ?


I thought you said it couldn't be done? Who says the brain is still there. If I were to do it I'd remove the brain and replace it with fiberglass reinforced epoxy which would likely be way stronger than skull bone. Actually that job in the photos was actually kind of a sloppy one. A skilled person would not cut nearly as much and the incisions would be very small and easily hidden on a green hide. In fact the only cut could have just been from burr to burr. Hiding a tiny seam in that thick, burr hair would be easy and very hard to find.


----------



## Chriss83

LGB said:


> I wish people would read better. I don't have and never had pics. I SAW pics in the late 90s of his buck and antlers with others by his side. I never had pics in my possession. Couple of you guys need to read better. Not sure why your putting words in my mouth but it's not true. I'm not even defending the guy, only the story and facts behind it. I understand people doubting the entire story, It's human nature. Relax, no need to change my story. I'm only stating what I've seen and know as fact.


You are defending him in every post lol. You just said it again. So you don't know him. But you know without a doubt it's real. Hmm.


----------



## LGB

Night Moves said:


> I thought you said it couldn't be done? Who says the brain is still there. If I were to do it I'd remove the brain and replace it with fiberglass reinforced epoxy which would likely be way stronger than skull bone. Actually that job in the photos was actually kind of a sloppy one. A skilled person would not cut nearly as much and the incisions would be very small and easily hidden on a green hide. In fact the only cut could have just been from burr to burr. Hiding a tiny seam in that thick, burr hair would be easy and very hard to find.


Pretty sure I said it wouldn't pass inspection if inspected. Anybody but the guy that claimed he killed it holding a fabricated antlered buck would know if they lifted the bucks head up by the antlers. If they inspected it, wouldn't you think they'd see something suspicious ? I think I would. My comments were that if Rompola's buck had altered antlers on the carcass, those that did see it and handle it would have identified it as fake. Sorry many didn't see the pics of others with Rompola with his deer or with the antlers but those pics were taken in 1998. They were publicly posted at that time. So was the fact that the antlers were scored and handled by several officials at that time. DNR included.


----------



## LGB

Chriss83 said:


> You are defending him in every post lol. You just said it again. So you don't know him. But you know without a doubt it's real. Hmm.


I'm defending the Deer as being legitimate as a record book buck, Not how he killed it or where he killed it. Two completely different things. I did say I believed he was an honest guy when talking to him. He seemed like he was speaking in truth in his kills and skill as a bowhunter. Knowledgeable and dedicated to killing big bucks. Much like listening to John Eberhart. No different in how they approach the game.


----------



## Night Moves

LGB said:


> Pretty sure I said it wouldn't pass inspection if inspected. Anybody but the guy that claimed he killed it holding a fabricated antlered buck would know if they lifted the bucks head up by the antlers. If they inspected it, wouldn't you think they'd see something suspicious ? I think I would. My comments were that if Rompola's buck had altered antlers on the carcass, those that did see it and handle it would have identified it as fake. Sorry many didn't see the pics of others with Rompola with his deer or with the antlers but those pics were taken in 1998. They were publicly posted at that time. So was the fact that the antlers were scored and handled by several officials at that time. DNR included.


There you go with that DNR BS again. The DNR never inspected the deer. You repeating it over and over does not magically make your BS true it just makes you seem clueless. I don't know that anybody actually inspected or handled Rompola's deer. There is no proof of it anywhere that I've keep my eye out for photos over the years. And proof is not knowing someone that claims to have inspected it. That is just hearsay and there is a reason hearsay is not allowed as any kind of evidence, because it is usually not true.


----------



## Chriss83

LGB said:


> I'm defending the Deer as being legitimate as a record book buck, Not how he killed it or where he killed it. Two completely different things. I did say I believed he was an honest guy when talking to him. He seemed like he was speaking in truth in his kills and skill as a bowhunter. Knowledgeable and dedicated to killing big bucks. Much like listening to John Eberhart. No different in how they approach the game.


So you have no more proof of it being real than I do of it not? Actually less of it being real than it not. he is an honest guy?????? Amazing that he has found 2 state records there. And so many other giants when nobody ever has. I'd be willing to bet he has shot more over 160 than all the others ever taken combined from gt. Doesn't matter how good ya are. Ya can't kill what isn't there.


----------



## LGB

Night Moves said:


> There you go with that DNR BS again. The DNR never inspected the deer. You repeating it over and over does not magically make your BS true it just makes you seem clueless. I don't know that anybody actually inspected or handled Rompola's deer. There is no proof of it anywhere that I've keep my eye out for photos over the years. And proof is not knowing someone that claims to have inspected it. That is just hearsay and there is a reason hearsay is not allowed as any kind of evidence, because it is usually not true.


Well, I'm not lying about anything in my recollection of events. I saw a picture of a Conservation officer next to our behind the antlered bucks body and Rompola with him. Another picture of scorers with the antlers on a skull plate. These are years ago. Not sure if the Officer is Bailey or another but I did see these pictures. This is fact. The D&DH story confirms alot of this regardless if you've personally seen any pictures yourself.


----------



## Hoytman5

Night Moves said:


> There you go with that DNR BS again. The DNR never inspected the deer. You repeating it over and over does not magically make your BS true it just makes you seem clueless. I don't know that anybody actually inspected or handled Rompola's deer. There is no proof of it anywhere that I've keep my eye out for photos over the years. And proof is not knowing someone that claims to have inspected it. That is just hearsay and there is a reason hearsay is not allowed as any kind of evidence, because it is usually not true.


Says the guy that can tell from pictures that it is fake! Oh wait, your taxidermy buddies can tell it's fake from photos too. I guess that is more reliable than my friends that actually held the buck. Same arguments, different thread.....


----------



## Chriss83

LGB said:


> Well, I'm not lying about anything in my recollection of events. I saw a picture of a Conservation officer next to our behind the antlered bucks body and Rompola with him. Another picture of scorers with the antlers on a skull plate. These are years ago. Not sure if the Officer is Bailey or another but I did see these pictures. This is fact. The D&DH story confirms alot of this regardless if you've personally seen any pictures yourself.


It was a tribal agent not a conservation officer.


----------



## LGB

Chriss83 said:


> So you have no more proof of it being real than I do of it not? Actually less of it being real than it not. he is an honest guy?????? Amazing that he has found 2 state records there. And so many other giants when nobody ever has. I'd be willing to bet he has shot more over 160 than all the other ever taken from gt. Doesn't matter how good ya are. Ya can't kill what isn't there.


Only going by pictures I've seen and testimony of those that also saw it and handled it. Also some that scored it. The only real thing that should be disputed is the DNA of the buck and it's origin. He's out of it's contention as it being a legitimate world record for a Michigan buck. The rest is irrelevant. I guess I'm mostly curious still.


----------



## LGB

Chriss83 said:


> It was a tribal agent not a conservation officer.


Well pictures don't give the person's official status. He was in a beige shirt(if I remember correctly) with a patch on the shirt. Looked like a conservation officer to me based on his uniform.


----------



## LGB

sureshot006 said:


> This is one thing I don't understand. Why do people want to create a post just to have participated in a closed thread? Must just be a way of saying "I predict this will be closed"?


It is a sportsman's forum. This is related to hunting. No forum thread is closed until a moderator closes it. May happen or it may get another 13 pages. Time will tell.


----------



## LGB

pgpn123 said:


> 20/20 or 60 mins, a cop was retiring and busted the local crime group he befriended. They couldn't post bail, not because they didn't have money, but would be exposed to tax evasion.


So my take on your point is Rompola couldn't allow the buck to be further inspected for fear of a worse crime he's involved in ??? Not sure I see the connection.


----------



## 3X8

sureshot006 said:


> This is one thing I don't understand. Why do people want to create a post just to have participated in a closed thread? Must just be a way of saying "I predict this will be closed"?


It's just a way to inject a little humor 😂


----------



## LGB

3X8 said:


> It's just a way to inject a little humor 😂


Well, I think the thread needs a little about now. Getting a little to serious.


----------



## sureshot006

LGB said:


> It is a sportsman's forum. This is related to hunting. No forum thread is closed until a moderator closes it. May happen or it may get another 13 pages. Time will tell.


I could do it for you now if you want. Just haven't seen a need.


----------



## fishnpbr

sureshot006 said:


> Must just be a way of saying "I predict this will be closed"?


I predict I could give her 10 seconds of pure pleasure.


----------



## sureshot006

fishnpbr said:


> I predict I could give her 10 seconds of pure pleasure.
> 
> View attachment 826435


Who is that? "Yo mama!"?


----------



## Radar420

I think I may have figured out the Rompola mystery. 

I remember reading he used to scout in a full rubber suit to avoid scent contamination. My theory is that the rubber suit was actually a wetsuit. Rompola found a hidden cave at the bottom of Elk Lake. This cave leads to an enormous underground cavern full of mythical creatures not seen in Michigan by man in many years. There's caribou, lynx, grayling, 24"+ wide whitetails, dinosaurs, and even oompah loompahs.


----------



## LGB

sureshot006 said:


> I could do it for you now if you want. Just haven't seen a need.


I certainly don't see any violations of the thread, do you ? Seems just alot of interest and curiosity in how people feel about that buck. Just seems like an old thread reincarnated...AGAIN.


----------



## >WingIt<

North Carolina Record Buck a Fake


It's a hoax. And I'm not one bit suprised. Disgusted? Sure. But not surprised. A few days ago, I saw a photo of a giant non-typical whitetail floating around social media. The buck was claimed to have been taken in North Carolina and would be the state's new archery non-typical...




www.realtree.com






Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LGB

Radar420 said:


> I think I may have figured out the Rompola mystery.
> 
> I remember reading he used to scout in a full rubber suit to avoid scent contamination. My theory is that the rubber suit was actually a wetsuit. Rompola found a hidden cave at the bottom of Elk Lake. This cave leads to an enormous underground cavern full of mythical creatures not seen in Michigan by man in many years. There's caribou, lynx, grayling, 24"+ wide whitetails, dinosaurs, and even oompah loompahs.


That's funny. I'll throw this in just because I've been accused of being a closer buddy to Rompola than I thought I was. He said this when I did speak with him back in the mid 80s. He actually had a vault or box buried in the ground near a tree stand sight he hunted. He said sleeping in that overnight kept his scent virtually non-present when accessing his stand for the mornings hunt. It allowed him to kill several big bucks over his lifetime. At the time I thought he was thinking outside the box and a better hunter from it. He certainly had alot of big bucks under his belt so hearing that in my 20s made sense then.


----------



## Hoytman5

LGB said:


> That's funny. I'll throw this in just because I've been accused of being a closer buddy to Rompola than I thought I was. He said this when I did speak with him back in the mid 80s. He actually had a vault or box buried in the ground near a tree stand sight he hunted. He said sleeping in that overnight kept his scent virtually non-present when accessing his stand for the mornings hunt. It allowed him to kill several big bucks over his lifetime. At the time I thought he was thinking outside the box and a better hunter from it. He certainly had alot of big bucks under his belt so hearing that in my 20s made sense then.


Bill Winke slept at the base of his tree several times last year while chasing a particular buck. Might not be as crazy as it sounds.....









Would You Sleep in the Woods for a Whitetail? | Grand View Outdoors


During fall 2021, well-known bowhunter Bill Winke avoided spooking Iowa whitetails after dark and before dawn by sleeping in the woods.




www.grandviewoutdoors.com


----------



## motdean

LGB said:


> That's funny. I'll throw this in just because I've been accused of being a closer buddy to Rompola than I thought I was. He said this when I did speak with him back in the mid 80s. He actually had a vault or box buried in the ground near a tree stand sight he hunted. He said sleeping in that overnight kept his scent virtually non-present when accessing his stand for the mornings hunt. It allowed him to kill several big bucks over his lifetime. At the time I thought he was thinking outside the box and a better hunter from it. He certainly had alot of big bucks under his belt so hearing that in my 20s made sense then.


So, was he thinking outside the box, or inside the buried box?


----------



## pgpn123

LGB said:


> So my take on your point is Rompola couldn't allow the buck to be further inspected for fear of a worse crime he's involved in ??? Not sure I see the connection.


Uh no, just that he has the buck, but entering would expose him.


----------



## pescadero

pgpn123 said:


> Hearsay is not allowed because you can't cross examine the person who said it.



There are 23 exceptions to the hearsay rule...






Rule 803 - Exceptions to the Rule Against Hearsay--Regardless of Whether the Declarant Is Available as a Witness | 2023 Federal Rules of Evidence


The following are not excluded by the rule against hearsay, regardless of whether the declarant is available as a witness: (1) Present Sense Impression. A statement describing or explaining an event or condition, made while or immediately after the declarant perceived it. (2) Excited Utterance...




www.rulesofevidence.org


----------



## LGB

pgpn123 said:


> Uh no, just that he has the buck, but entering would expose him.


AND we have a winner. Tough choice I'd guess. Either way, he lost. Didn't get recognition for the Record book animal and still lost a ton of credibility NOT entering it. It was a no win scenario for him. One that he created on his own. Hard to feel sorry for a guy that has killed several very large bucks and took a little different route on the biggest.


----------



## LGB

pescadero said:


> There are 23 exceptions to the hearsay rule...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rule 803 - Exceptions to the Rule Against Hearsay--Regardless of Whether the Declarant Is Available as a Witness | 2023 Federal Rules of Evidence
> 
> 
> The following are not excluded by the rule against hearsay, regardless of whether the declarant is available as a witness: (1) Present Sense Impression. A statement describing or explaining an event or condition, made while or immediately after the declarant perceived it. (2) Excited Utterance...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rulesofevidence.org


I'll take the "5th" in that case. Recollection.


----------



## pgpn123

pescadero said:


> There are 23 exceptions to the hearsay rule...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rule 803 - Exceptions to the Rule Against Hearsay--Regardless of Whether the Declarant Is Available as a Witness | 2023 Federal Rules of Evidence
> 
> 
> The following are not excluded by the rule against hearsay, regardless of whether the declarant is available as a witness: (1) Present Sense Impression. A statement describing or explaining an event or condition, made while or immediately after the declarant perceived it. (2) Excited Utterance...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rulesofevidence.org


Damnit Pesky I was looking good for a minute, lol.

Actually, in the context I used it, exceptions to the rule are frivolous aren't they?


----------



## LGB

pgpn123 said:


> Damnit Pesky I was looking good for a minute, lol.


Wouldn't matter. Hearsay wouldn't hold up in Rompola's case. Science is King.


----------



## LabtechLewis

pgpn123 said:


> I didn't see all the shows, but we might be able to crack this cold case yet, lol.


This is from Great Deer Tales. Supposedly a picture of the live deer from the previous December. Brow tines appear almost identical to the mounted buck. Probable or improbable?



















(this oughtta get NM's dander up)


----------



## Hoytman5

pgpn123 said:


> well, uh, ask mr Hoyt post #345.


I was just referencing Dustin Huff's comments in the podcast about the area he hunts. I know Indiana has some big bucks as I have a close friend that has a couple hanging on his wall. That's also why I wrote, "Big", in parenthesis.


----------



## Hoytman5

LGB said:


> I look at the chances of the guy catching the next state record smallmouth bass as an achievement that (to me) seems more difficult to do in Michigan waters than killing a buck like he did on Michigan soil. Within one year in Michigan, two fisherman caught state record smallmouth bass almost back to back. Two different lakes but nearly a year apart if I remember correctly. Both from unlikely fisherman and the last one ( current state record) in an unlikely place. Nothing surprises me in the sportsman's world regarding these subjects.


I love chasing big smallmouth bass too! Won't be long and the boat will be coming out of hibernation.....


----------



## LGB

Hoytman5 said:


> I love chasing big smallmouth bass too! Won't be long and the boat will be coming out of hibernation.....


I'm washing mine today. Respolling and ready to hang into some myself. The ice can't melt fast enough. Good luck.


----------



## LGB

Hoytman5 said:


> I love chasing big smallmouth bass too! Won't be long and the boat will be coming out of hibernation.....


How can you NOT love smallmouth fishing ? You live in smallmouth heaven. Good for you. I haul my boat up there alot.


----------



## Whitetail Freak

LGB said:


> What's the chances of winning the Mega millions lottery as a solo winner ? Do you see a similarity in those chances ? They have to be millions to one yet it does happen.


My wife’s aunt hit 1.5 mill and 1 mill on a slot, maybe the same slot machine. She was already a multi millionaire before the wins.


----------



## Hoytman5

LGB said:


> How can you NOT love smallmouth fishing ? You live in smallmouth heaven. Good for you. I haul my boat up there alot.


Yup, it's in my blood. TC, home of WR bucks and bass!


----------



## LGB

Whitetail Freak said:


> My wife’s aunt hit 1.5 mill and 1 mill on a slot, maybe the same slot machine. She was already a multi millionaire before the wins.


Tell her slip into a set of camo coveralls and head up the GTC. Maybe she'll be a triple threat. Mitch needs some competition.


----------



## Bucman

LGB said:


> Maybe I should have compared a Michigan Elk hunt draw success to the Buck kill. Many here would relate a little more.


LOL I drew first try!!


----------



## LGB

Bucman said:


> LOL I drew first try!!


That's awesome, maybe you should hunt GTC !!!


----------



## Bucman

LGB said:


> That's awesome, maybe you should hunt GTC !!!


I do I just don't talk about it. Best way to ruin your hunting is talking about the giants you take...


----------



## LGB

Bucman said:


> I do I just don't talk about it. Best way to ruin your hunting is talking about the giants you take...


Or don't take. It can go both ways.


----------



## Bucman

LGB said:


> Or don't take. It can go both ways.


yep nothing to see here.


----------



## Hoytman5

Bucman said:


> LOL I drew first try!!


I drew a bear tag my first time applying when it was still a lottery draw.('99) The following year they implemented the current points system. Elk, not so lucky......


----------



## Hoytman5

Bucman said:


> I do I just don't talk about it. Best way to ruin your hunting is talking about the giants you take...


LOL- at least there's a few more to kill since TJ is so preoccupied these days!


----------



## sniper

DirtySteve said:


> Depends on the perspective i guess. I would take a week of hunting in Northern Michigan over a week of hunting Indiana or southern michigan hands down. The experience isnt even close. The overall chance of shooting a B&C anywhere is slim so why not enjoy yourself.
> 
> When I think of southern michigan hunting I think of a box blind in a fencreow looking at a crop field/food plot for hrs on end. Just boring.


I’m the exact opposite. I like to hunt big deer. I like to watch deer in their environment as often as possible. Not to watch song birds, stare at trees and hope a deer comes along every couple days. My time is valuable, I wanna get as much deer hunting experiences I can get out of each sit. To each his own I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LGB

Hoytman5 said:


> I drew a bear tag my first time applying when it was still a lottery draw.('99) The following year they implemented the current points system. Elk, not so lucky......


Well in contrast, I bought the Michigan comprehensive lifetime license in 1988. Guaranteed a lifetime deer, bear, fishing, small game, fur harvester and Michigan duck hunting every year for life. In 1990 they took away my annual bear license. They decided the lifetime license holders didn't need an annual tag anymore. There's my kind of luck. Never even got my first bear tag on the lifetime license before they changed the hunt. Go figure. Sorry I kinda derailed the thread but I gotta believe it's probably a welcome change


----------



## LGB

sniper said:


> I’m the exact opposite. I like to hunt big deer. I like to watch deer in their environment as often as possible. Not to watch song birds, stare at trees and hope a deer comes along every couple days. My time is valuable, I wanna get as much deer hunting experiences I can get out of each sit. To each his own I guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


That may change the older you get. Being retired, my perspective changed and I have all the time in the world to hunt what, when and where I want.


----------



## Waif

sniper said:


> I’m the exact opposite. I like to hunt big deer. I like to watch deer in their environment as often as possible. Not to watch song birds, stare at trees and hope a deer comes along every couple days. My time is valuable, I wanna get as much deer hunting experiences I can get out of each sit. To each his own I guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Well hey , if you've hunted a week in Northern Mi. after doing your homework in advance and didn't care for the experience after ; at least you tried it to know what you like or don't like.

You been knocking over big deer much / lately down there on the Indiana border?


----------



## stickbow shooter

sniper said:


> I’m the exact opposite. I like to hunt big deer. I like to watch deer in their environment as often as possible. Not to watch song birds, stare at trees and hope a deer comes along every couple days. My time is valuable, I wanna get as much deer hunting experiences I can get out of each sit. To each his own I guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I'm the opposite, like listening to birds and seeing other wildlife. If I don't see or get a deer no biggie . My time is valuable to me also as our days are numbered on this planet. For me its the pursuit and everything that goes along with it ,not the kill that's important in hunting.


----------



## DirtySteve

pgpn123 said:


> Well, there's enjoyment watching several deer a day, some pretty decent in slp, vs cloud watching up dare


I hunt lapeer county during the week. You see tons of deer for 1.5 hrs in the morning and evening at the farm I hunt . More often than not 300+ yards away. Big boys come out at dusk or after sundown until the rut. Outside of turkeys, geese and neghborhood barn cats you dont see much else. I dont need to watch 30 does and button bucks to make a hunt exciting.

I can sit near the banks of the ausable river and watch everything from eagles to grouse or otters to an occasional bobcat. Several bears a year etc.. The list goes on. Enough deer to keep it exciting. You can have your fencerow hunting. I am not one to sit the same place everyday of the year. I would likely quit deer hunting if that was all i could do. I could shoot a deer on 90% of my hunts in lapeer county.


----------



## Hoytman5

stickbow shooter said:


> I'm the opposite, like listening to birds and seeing other wildlife. If I don't see or get a deer no biggie . My time is valuable to me also as our days are numbered on this planet. For me its the pursuit and everything that goes along with it ,not the kill that's important in hunting.


Well said brother! I might be the anomaly here, but every year I'm bowhunting big bucks in SE Ohio I am thinking about the deer hunting back home. Don't get me wrong, even this annual bowhunt in Ohio is for the experience, as I go on that trip with my brother and two cousins, but the real bowhunting experience for me happens up here in God's Country. We're all different in what we look to get out of hunting and that's ok, just like we all have different opinions on the Rompola Buck and I'm cool with that too. Like you said, life's too damn short, let's all get along and be happy!


----------



## sniper

LGB said:


> That may change the older you get. Being retired, my perspective changed and I have all the time in the world to hunt what, when and where I want.


I get that but I don’t think it’s gonna change the fact that I like to hunt deer and lots of them. A bought hunting property in southern MI for a reason. I get plenty of quiet time where I hunt or at least what I consider quiet. Gotta pick and choose your time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LGB

Hoytman5 said:


> Well said brother! I might be the anomaly here, but every year I'm bowhunting big bucks in SE Ohio I am thinking about the deer hunting back home. Don't get me wrong, even this annual bowhunt in Ohio is for the experience, as I go on that trip with my brother and two cousins, but the real bowhunting experience for me happens up here in God's Country. We're all different in what we look to get out of hunting and that's ok, just like we all have different opinions on the Rompola Buck and I'm cool with that too. Like you said, life's too damn short, let's all get along and be happy!


Pretty much same here. I so hunt SW Ohio during Halloween thru the first week of November. While I kill nicer bucks antler wise, toward the middle of the hunt, my mind starts wondering to my UP haunts. Looking forward to that hunt where bucks aren't as impressive but the landscape is second to none. I'm ready for that change by November after sitting several days in lower Michigan treestand and Ohio hills and hollers. I feel the same when the end of October is here and I'm ready for the Ohio hunt. My mind wonders to my Ohio hunt. In the end of November when that's all over, my mind wonders to sitting in my heated tower shack, relaxing in an office chair waiting on a fat doe to send a crossbow bolt or muzzleloader slug thru for the freezer. So many seasons to look forward to is what keeps us all motivated for our own personal experiences. Making memories of all of them is what counts.


----------



## sniper

Waif said:


> Well hey , if you've hunted a week in Northern Mi. after doing your homework in advance and didn't care for the experience after ; at least you tried it to know what you like or don't like.
> 
> You been knocking over big deer much / lately down there on the Indiana border?


I’ve hunted Crawford county and the Alpena area in past years. I own 22 acres in Farwell that I’ve never hunted! I’m good thanks. My hunting in Hillsdale has been awesome since I started hunting there as a kid in 1981! I’ve knocked over my share waif no complaints.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sniper

stickbow shooter said:


> I'm the opposite, like listening to birds and seeing other wildlife. If I don't see or get a deer no biggie . My time is valuable to me also as our days are numbered on this planet. For me its the pursuit and everything that goes along with it ,not the kill that's important in hunting.


Your last sentence is gold Stick, couldn’t agree more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LGB

sniper said:


> I get that but I don’t think it’s gonna change the fact that I like to hunt deer and lots of them. A bought hunting property in southern MI for a reason. I get plenty of quiet time where I hunt or at least what I consider quiet. Gotta pick and choose your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman





sniper said:


> I’ve hunted Crawford county and the Alpena area in past years. I own 22 acres in Farwell that I’ve never hunted! I’m good thanks. My hunting in Hillsdale has been awesome since I started hunting there as a kid in 1981! I’ve knocked over my share waif no complaints.
> View attachment 826600
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Ya your hunting Michigan's best dirt no doubt. Good for you. My thought process may be different had I gained access to ground like you hunt in Michigan. Good luck.


----------



## Dish7

sniper said:


> I’ve hunted Crawford county and the Alpena area in past years. I own 22 acres in Farwell that I’ve never hunted! I’m good thanks. My hunting in Hillsdale has been awesome since I started hunting there as a kid in 1981! I’ve knocked over my share waif no complaints.
> View attachment 826600
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


You stay over there on the Ohio border. I've got the Indiana border covered, lol.


----------



## sureshot006

DirtySteve said:


> I hunt lapeer county during the week. You see tons of deer for 1.5 hrs in the morning and evening at the farm I hunt . More often than not 300+ yards away. Big boys come out at dusk or after sundown until the rut. Outside of turkeys, geese and neghborhood barn cats you dont see much else. I dont need to watch 30 does and button bucks to make a hunt exciting.
> 
> I can sit near the banks of the ausable river and watch everything from eagles to grouse or otters to an occasional bobcat. Several bears a year etc.. The list goes on. Enough deer to keep it exciting. You can have your fencerow hunting. I am not one to sit the same place everyday of the year. I would likely quit deer hunting if that was all i could do. I could shoot a deer on 90% of my hunts in lapeer county.


What is there to nature besides a big buck? I mean aren't we in it for the challenge? At least when it's not TOO challenging?


----------



## >WingIt<

For sure might potentially be fake 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dish7

sureshot006 said:


> What is there to nature besides a big buck? I mean aren't we in it for the challenge? At least when it's not TOO challenging?


Sometimes...I wonder about you, lol. Mod or troll?


----------



## sureshot006

Dish7 said:


> Sometimes...I wonder about you, lol. Mod or troll?


 petro told me to do it lmao


----------



## pescadero

Dish7 said:


> From September, 2003 D&DH Magazine. Wonder why the "investigative reporter" in the op video didn't address his own editorial?
> View attachment 826450


"because a conservation officer inspected the deer"

A conservation officer? What's the name? What agency? Will he legally attest to it?


"Not so according to a news reporter"

What's the name? What newspaper? Did he ever write about it at the time? Will he legally attest to it?

It seems rather strange to be making those sorts of assertions, all while conveniently leaving out the sort of details any real research would include to allow verification.


----------



## LabtechLewis

sniper said:


> I’ve hunted Crawford county and the Alpena area in past years. I own 22 acres in Farwell that I’ve never hunted! I’m good thanks. My hunting in Hillsdale has been awesome since I started hunting there as a kid in 1981! I’ve knocked over my share waif no complaints.
> View attachment 826600
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Any of those bucks been X-rayed? 

And did you get the jawbone back from that velvet buck yet?


----------



## LGB

pescadero said:


> "because a conservation officer inspected the deer"
> 
> A conservation officer? What's the name? What agency? Will he legally attest to it?
> 
> 
> "Not so according to a news reporter"
> 
> What's the name? What newspaper? Did he ever write about it at the time? Will he legally attest to it?
> 
> It seems rather strange to be making those sorts of assertions, all while conveniently leaving out the sort of details any real research would include to allow verification.


 Here we go. I knew this thread would come back to life again. So now there's equal proof on both sides ??? Well looks like it's a draw. Now it's up to the Naysayers to prove it's fake. The bucks legit unless proven not. I don't see any proof it's fake. Lots of pics and testimony proving it's real. Maybe can't be proven that it was killed in Michigan. Who cares who saw it. Many did and many say it's legit. Just the fact Rompola didn't want it further investigated doesn't prove the deer is fake. Only that he may have something to hide. Kinda started enjoying this thread more before this last post. Carry on.


----------



## Waif

sniper said:


> I get that but I don’t think it’s gonna change the fact that I like to hunt deer and lots of them. A bought hunting property in southern MI for a reason. I get plenty of quiet time where I hunt or at least what I consider quiet. Gotta pick and choose your time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


All in fun Sniper.
I blew it on a book buck last year. 
One is enough.
Though , more would be nice, it's a lot to ask considering the competition for older well racked bucks..
A few deer around is fine by me. 
The deer a minute record hunt is in the past elsewhere , though it was interesting ; and the habitat here (where I own land in the upper lower third) won't support those kinds of numbers anyways.


If we were wherever , I'd hope we'd find a decent hunt now and then there too. Enough to be incentivized to hunt again after.
Like fish , it's the ones brought to hand and appreciated for being outsized or uniquely special for some other reason vs how many are in the water. Yet having better numbers under the boat can help up the odds of at least catchable decent specimens.
Sometimes it just takes a while.


----------



## Chriss83

LGB said:


> What's the chances of winning the Mega millions lottery as a solo winner ? Do you see a similarity in those chances ? They have to be millions to one yet it does happen.


Does it happen over and over to the same person?


----------



## LGB

I saw a picture of a muzzleloader buck killed up in Oscoda county I believe a handful of years back. Not Oscoda but Oscoda county right above Ogemaw county. Outlying area of Rose City but west. Anyway, the buck was said to be some kind of new state record with a muzzleloader. It was very heavy, tall and had decent width. Very impressive from the picture but the oddity of the kill was where it was killed. People say GT county is an unlikely place for a record buck. This place has extremely high hunter numbers. Rarely any bucks of quality killed there. If someone killed a 100" buck in that area, it would be a county record of recent years I'd think. Never could find the information on that buck but I didn't research it a whole lot. Just a pic and fellow worker telling me where it was killed. His info could have been off. He said it was his friend that killed it so figured he'd know the location. Considering the area, wasn't like people were gonna flock to the area to kill big bucks after that one surfaced. Just another account of a big buck killed in a very unlikely location.


----------



## pescadero

LGB said:


> So now there's equal proof on both sides ??? Well looks like it's a draw.



No - there is ZERO proof on either side.

There is some EVIDENCE on both sides.



LGB said:


> The bucks legit unless proven not.


Yeah - that is not the way the burden of proof works. 

Just like "not guilty" does not equal "innocent" - no preponderance of evidence doesn't equal "legit", it just equals "not shown to be non-legit".




LGB said:


> Lots of pics and testimony proving it's real.


Those pictures are evidence. They "prove" nothing.




LGB said:


> Many did and many say it's legit.


People CLAIM that many did and CLAIM that many said it was legit... but we have almost zero evidence they ever said it, were qualified to say it, or will stand behind their statements.



LGB said:


> Just the fact Rompola didn't want it further investigated doesn't prove the deer is fake.


The fact Rompola didn't want it further investigated doesn't prove anything. It's merely a piece of evidence to be evaluated.


----------



## sureshot006

pescadero said:


> No - there is ZERO proof on either side.
> 
> There is some EVIDENCE on both sides.
> 
> Yeah - that is not the way the burden of proof works.
> 
> Just like "not guilty" does not equal "innocent" - no preponderance of evidence doesn't equal "legit", it just equals "not shown to be non-legit".
> 
> Those pictures are evidence. They "prove" nothing.
> 
> People CLAIM that many did and CLAIM that many said it was legit... but we have almost zero evidence they ever said it, were qualified to say it, or will stand behind their statements.
> 
> The fact Rompola didn't want it further investigated doesn't prove anything. It's merely a piece of evidence to be evaluated.


all of this is why this thread exists.


----------



## LGB

pescadero said:


> No - there is ZERO proof on either side.
> 
> There is some EVIDENCE on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - that is not the way the burden of proof works.
> 
> Just like "not guilty" does not equal "innocent" - no preponderance of evidence doesn't equal "legit", it just equals "not shown to be non-legit".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those pictures are evidence. They "prove" nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People CLAIM that many did and CLAIM that many said it was legit... but we have almost zero evidence they ever said it, were qualified to say it, or will stand behind their statements.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact Rompola didn't want it further investigated doesn't prove anything. It's merely a piece of evidence to be evaluated.


They didn't just have pictures. They had the entire deer. Then they had the skull and antlers. Then Rompola bailed on the entire thing. Proof WAS there in the beginning. Many handled the buck and antlers both and separately. Not sure how much more proof is needed to prove the buck is legit as a record buck


----------



## piketroller

Wild Thing said:


> LOL - No searches for toe fungus ever in my history. Why must I keep looking at that thing!


Maybe your neighbor is stealing your wifi. Ask him how is toe fungus is, and wait for the reaction.


----------



## sureshot006

piketroller said:


> Maybe your neighbor is stealing your wifi. Ask him how is toe fungus is, and wait for the reaction.


I'd like to know what his setup is that would allow the neighbors to get his wifi signal.


----------



## piketroller

sureshot006 said:


> I'd like to know what his setup is that would allow the neighbors to get his wifi signal.


I'm waiting on another thread to pop up as a rant against someone getting kicked off pirated wifi in their neighborhood.


----------



## Waif

sureshot006 said:


> I'd like to know what his setup is that would allow the neighbors to get his wifi signal.


Probably tapped into the cable at the other neighbors too.


----------



## Wild Thing

Waif said:


> *Probably tapped into the cable at the other neighbors too.*


What's cable Waif? I'm in a fairly remote area of the U.P....no phone lines....no cable or fiber optic. I am happy to have satellite internet, satellite TV and cell service. I do have a wi-fi router and booster which helps me to get a signal in the man cave in the barn....maybe somebody is hacking me there


----------



## pgpn123

DirtySteve said:


> How is this a fact in any way? When has rompola ever said he didn't want the deer investigated further? His only statement was he does not intend to enter the buck in the record books and never did. This came After he got the signatures on the score.


This logic is difficult to comprehend. He won't let it be investigated further, but he never said he didn't want it to be investigated further. Um, yeah.

To me it's never been scored. Signatures are nothing if the score isn't turned in. It's admitting you had a fake scored. 
Very impressive 3 person panel scoring it. But, uh, you're only _allowed_ 1 person to sign the score card. Then you actually enter it Mitch.
He claimed he could sell it for big money, but it's worthless unless B&C accepts it. They can't accept it if he doesn't enter it. What'll it be Mitch?
Mitch wants the Hansen buck recognized as the world record. Signed papers to that effect for no money. Bizzaro if Mitch took the buck legally. Actually beyond bizzaro. One newspaper article said the record keepers in Missouri don't have any information on Rompala having entered any deer. Oops.
In '81 I believe, according to newspaper, he was caught stealing 20k worth of food stamps. Around '94, caught looking up skirts with a camera. This is the guy we're supposed to give an incredible amount of leeway on a wild big buck tale.

No plausible reason not to enter it, unless of course something isn't right. Every reason not to enter it, if something isn't right. 
But yeah, it could be real, lol.


----------



## sniper

LabtechLewis said:


> Any of those bucks been X-rayed?
> 
> And did you get the jawbone back from that velvet buck yet?


Lol. No and No J. I haven’t even gotten the mount back yet. Been 15 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## pgpn123

Hoytman5 said:


> I was just referencing Dustin Huff's comments in the podcast about the area he hunts. I know Indiana has some big bucks as I have a close friend that has a couple hanging on his wall. That's also why I wrote, "Big", in parenthesis.


Yeah, not sure how Decatur county is ranked in IN. Turning into quite a state overall though.


----------



## sureshot006

Wild Thing said:


> What's cable Waif? I'm in a fairly remote area of the U.P....no phone lines....no cable or fiber optic. I am happy to have satellite internet, satellite TV and cell service. I do have a wi-fi router and booster which helps me to get a signal in the man cave in the barn....maybe somebody is hacking me there


The snakes under the barn lol but wait snakes don't have toes!


----------



## pgpn123

DirtySteve said:


> I hunt lapeer county during the week. You see tons of deer for 1.5 hrs in the morning and evening at the farm I hunt . More often than not 300+ yards away. Big boys come out at dusk or after sundown until the rut. Outside of turkeys, geese and neghborhood barn cats you dont see much else. I dont need to watch 30 does and button bucks to make a hunt exciting.
> 
> I can sit near the banks of the ausable river and watch everything from eagles to grouse or otters to an occasional bobcat. Several bears a year etc.. The list goes on. Enough deer to keep it exciting. You can have your fencerow hunting. I am not one to sit the same place everyday of the year. I would likely quit deer hunting if that was all i could do. I could shoot a deer on 90% of my hunts in lapeer county.


I really like fencerow hunting, though I don't sit in the same spot all year. I'm free to hunt lots of state land nearby. I've hunted up north. Nice change of pace. I also find slp, away from cities, is very much being in the country. Plus you never know when a big one might step out. Enough times to keep me excited. I'm not a fan of deep snow, another reason I like it down here.


----------



## Waif

Wild Thing said:


> What's cable Waif? I'm in a fairly remote area of the U.P....no phone lines....no cable or fiber optic. I am happy to have satellite internet, satellite TV and cell service. I do have a wi-fi router and booster which helps me to get a signal in the man cave in the barn....maybe somebody is hacking me there


The neighbors satellite cable you and the other neighbor tapped into! 
O.K.. Bad joke.

Had walkie talkies and the kid watching the security light I wanted to change out.
I threw one breaker at a time in the basement trying to kill the power to it. (Improperly labeled panel that passed inspection.)
Kid said no outage.
And asked if it was wired to the neighbor's power.
Throwing the main breaker killed it though.
It was wired to two breakers....Why is beyond my electrical reasoning.

Did find in another residence my water came from the neighbors well pump on the same property.
Neighbor was not too happy about it...Understandably.


----------



## mich buckmaster

pgpn123 said:


> This logic is difficult to comprehend. He won't let it be investigated further, but he never said he didn't want it to be investigated further. Um, yeah.
> 
> To me it's never been scored. Signatures are nothing if the score isn't turned in. It's admitting you had a fake scored.
> Very impressive 3 person panel scoring it. But, uh, you're only _allowed_ 1 person to sign the score card. Then you actually enter it Mitch.
> He claimed he could sell it for big money, but it's worthless unless B&C accepts it. They can't accept it if he doesn't enter it. What'll it be Mitch?
> Mitch wants the Hansen buck recognized as the world record. Signed papers to that effect for no money. Bizzaro if Mitch took the buck legally. Actually beyond bizzaro. One newspaper article said the record keepers in Missouri don't have any information on Rompala having entered any deer. Oops.
> In '81 I believe, according to newspaper, he was caught stealing 20k worth of food stamps. Around '94, caught looking up skirts with a camera. This is the guy we're supposed to give an incredible amount of leeway on a wild big buck tale.
> 
> No plausible reason not to enter it, unless of course something isn't right. Every reason not to enter it, if something isn't right.
> But yeah, it could be real, lol.


EXACTLY!!!!!


----------



## >WingIt<

I heard that the hole head was screwed on


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DirtySteve

pescadero said:


> Refuse X-rays.
> Refuse to display the rack.


There was no requirement of x ray to refuse. 

Lets say you and i have a long feud and we despise each other. We drag each others name through the mud publicly trying to get each other fired. Would you take any offer from me to verify anything or tell me to eff off? 

I dont believe calderone was ever going to pay anything for an xray. He didnt offer any xray deal until well after mitch stepped out of spot light and decided he wasnt entering his deer. Calderone was just egging him on trying to get him to come forward so he could defame him for other issues. Thats my take on it.


----------



## sureshot006

DirtySteve said:


> There was no requirement of x ray to refuse.
> 
> Lets say you and i have a long feud and we despise each other. We drag each others name through the mud publicly trying to get each other fired. Would you take any offer from me to verify anything or tell me to eff off?
> 
> I dont believe calderone was ever going to pay anything for an xray. He didnt offer any xray deal until well after mitch stepped out of spot light and decided he wasnt entering his deer. Calderone was just egging him on trying to get him to come forward so he could defame him for other issues. Thats my take on it.


If someone wanted to do that, providing evidence it was legitimate would be like giving Calderone the finger.


----------



## >WingIt<

Hiding things is only the practice of those who have something to hide.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DirtySteve

pescadero said:


> 1) If it's true - it ain't a smear.
> 2) I'd rather tell my kids the truth than hide it from them, only for them to later find out all my indiscretions on the internet - plus know that I lied to them and hid information.


Mitch had no idea what the internet would turn into after 1998. There is a good chance he didnt even have internet at home then.

This isn't about you and what you would do.. Lots of people have things in their past they do not tell their children about. Some things small some very big. Right or wrong it is common.


----------



## DirtySteve

sureshot006 said:


> If someone wanted to do that, providing evidence it was legitimate would be like giving Calderone the finger.


Unless calderone has some other ammo to hit him with.


You have to remember nobody knew about the upskirting at that time.


----------



## sureshot006

DirtySteve said:


> Mitch had no idea what the internet would turn into after 1998. There is a good chance he didnt even have internet at home then.
> 
> This isn't about you and what you would do.. Lots of people have things in their past they do not tell their children about. Some things small some very big. Right or wrong it is common.


Yep. Look at Ancestry DNA tests LOL


----------



## sureshot006

DirtySteve said:


> Unless calderone has some other ammo to hit him with.
> 
> 
> You have to remember nobody knew about the upskirting at that time.


 Lol ya. Wonder who mitch was selling it to.

I thought the upskirt thing was early 90s? No? Or just obscure enough that it wasn't brought to the front of media?


----------



## LGB

Night Moves said:


> You do know that in taxidermy competitions judges actually look for seams and any flaws present? If they can detect a seam, then they get marked down. The good ones don't get that deduction. What exactly do you think you would find? I repaired hundreds of antlers over my career, many of which the client, not remembering which points were broken when they picked them up months later, could not ID the fake points. I was only mediocre at it too. I've seen some real artists antler work that not even a pro could ID. Nobody thinks they could be fooled until they are.


I'm no expert but have mounted many deer heads. I'm not taking about examining a mounted deer. That would be near impossible. Seams are in all mounts. Tube mounts aren't so much but full cuts on the rear of hides are tough to hide. At least for me as I'm no award winning taxidermist. A dead deer tho is another story. Today with all the controversy and fake entries, I'd be on full alert looking for it. If you were looking for this kind of altering, it's my belief you'd find it. If you weren't, most likely, you'd be fooled.


----------



## bucko12pt

Night Moves said:


> You do know that in taxidermy competitions judges actually look for seams and any flaws present? If they can detect a seam, then they get marked down. The good ones don't get that deduction. What exactly do you think you would find? I repaired hundreds of antlers over my career, many of which the client, not remembering which points were broken when they picked them up months later, could not ID the fake points. I was only mediocre at it too. I've seen some real artists antler work that not even a pro could ID. Nobody thinks they could be fooled until they are.


Good, that makes you the perfect one to take on my challenge 😉.


----------



## pgpn123

pgpn123 said:


> I have to go back to the museum to take a pic of article saying he stole 20k worth of food stamps. Damnit. There were more newspaper clippings.





bucko12pt said:


> Imagine that, you can’t produce the claimed newspaper article to prove your lie. 🙄


Patience grasshopper.


----------



## sureshot006

pgpn123 said:


> Thought I had taken pic of that article, which just mentioned it in passing. To be fair, newspaper stories aren't flawless.


I saw it here in a federal register. But it doesn't describe the crime for which he was convicted in 1980 so I can't confirm it was "stealing 20k in food stamps".


----------



## bucko12pt

Night Moves said:


> This one fooled a lot of people as a potential state record. Antlers were screwed on.
> View attachment 826761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alleged record deer hoax attempt leads to charges | Mt. Airy News
> 
> 
> By all accounts, the work was meticulous — possibly even professional. The monstrous 27-point antlers, at one time belonging to a farm-raised Pennsylvania buck, had been sawed off near the base…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mtairynews.com


So you post an article about a guy that faked a deer and tried to enter it in the record book and got caught, as proof that it can be done.

Perfect Night Moves. 😂 😂


----------



## Night Moves

bucko12pt said:


> Imagine that, you can’t produce the claimed newspaper article to prove your lie. 🙄


I read the story to where it said he took 20 grand worth of food stamps. So if the article gets posted on here will you admit you were wrong, or just go on with your insults and BS like nothing was proven? If its the later, then why bother looking it?


----------



## TK81

pescadero said:


> Refuse X-rays.
> Refuse to display the rack.


I hate it when they won't display the rack.


>WingIt< said:


> Hiding things is only the practice of those who have something to hide.
> sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Kind of like a brookie honey hole.


----------



## Night Moves

bucko12pt said:


> So you post an article about a guy that faked a deer and tried to enter it in the record book and got caught, as proof that it can be done.
> 
> Perfect Night Moves. 😂 😂


Just one of the ones that got caught, but after fooling a lot of people. Just showing the possibilities that suckers are born every day.


----------



## bucko12pt

pgpn123 said:


> Patience grasshopper.


I’ll save you $6 so you don’t have to go back.

Rompola was indeed convicted of mail fraud by stealing mail from the post office where he worked. To my knowledge, he never converted anything that was taken and they recovered it all from his garage where it was found still in the mail bags. His wife worked for me back in the day when that was going down. I don’t remember all the details of his conviction, but he spent limited time in jail and he is a convicted felon which is why he bow hunts only. Not sure where the $20k in food stamp story came from.


----------



## bucko12pt

Night Moves said:


> I read the story to where it said he took 20 grand worth of food stamps. So if the article gets posted on here will you admit you were wrong, or just go on with your insults and BS like nothing was proven? If its the later, then why bother looking it?


Fnd the article and post it and if it’s true and from a reliable source I will admit to being wrong. Mitch’s wife worked for me at that time, so much of what I know and remember from that situation came from her and local articles. I think I would have remembered the $20k part of the story and I don’t ever remember hearing that. He did steal a large amount of mail, which as I remember was all found and returned and he never converted any of it. Had he stolen $20k he would have spent more jail time than he did.


----------



## >WingIt<

bucko12pt said:


> So you post an article about a guy that faked a deer and tried to enter it in the record book and got caught, as proof that it can be done.
> 
> Perfect Night Moves.


You didn’t even read the article lol. The kid fooled a 20 year CBM scoring vet and had to personally tell the game wardens where to look to tell it was fake after originally passing muster. 

Seems like you kind of made his point.

Perfect Bucko 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Radar420

pgpn123 said:


> Patience grasshopper.


First article in the post below:












pgpn123 said:


> View attachment 826522
> View attachment 826523
> View attachment 826524


----------



## pgpn123

bucko12pt said:


> Imagine that, you can’t produce the claimed newspaper article to prove your lie. 🙄





bucko12pt said:


> I’ll save you $6 so you don’t have to go back.
> Rompola was indeed convicted of mail fraud by stealing mail from the post office where he worked. To my knowledge, he never converted anything that was taken and they recovered it all from his garage where it was found still in the mail bags. His wife worked for me back in the day when that was going down. I don’t remember all the details of his conviction, but he spent limited time in jail and he is a convicted felon which is why he bow hunts only. Not sure where the $20k in food stamp story came from.


I find it curious you changed your stance. Give ya an attaboy.

There was also a camera crime for snooping/whatever. Correct? 

These crimes, to me, require a higher burden of proof if he wants to make a claim of shooting this buck in the woods all alone. Not that he can't be believed. The way he's handled it, no way.

On principle, I should go back and look for it. Hope he doesn't charge me again, lol.


----------



## sureshot006

Radar420 said:


> First article in the post below:
> 
> View attachment 826774


Interesting since the federal register says conviction April 18 1980. Maybe multiple convictions around that time?


----------



## pgpn123

Radar420 said:


> First article in the post below:
> 
> View attachment 826774


You saved me $6. Lol.


----------



## Radar420

pgpn123 said:


> You saved me $6. Lol.


I think you should go back anyway and see if you can get a copy of the agreement between Hanson/BFO and Rompola


----------



## big buck 75

Was Calderone’s big buck removed from the Michigan record book because of his past game violations? If so is that to say anyone with a buck listed has no game violations, or did Mitch’s position in CBM have something to do with it. Wouldn’t the Calderone buck have been the top archery buck in the state at that time pushing Mitch’s number one buck at that time out of the top spot. I have heard this stated, don’t know if it’s fact or not.


----------



## Waif

What if.
There was an answer to how much will it take for this guy and or those guys to be quiet?

Or , what if Mitch confirmed a higher scoring buck someone else had possession of ? Or looked over and measured two?
As to why racks are not all submitted , there are multiple reasons. Not all due to non qualification.
A mention of a Grand Traverse buck (and it's score) by a poster from the area , posted elsewhere is claimed kept quiet/not entered making it only rumor to others if not presented and entered.
But it wouldn't be the first case of keep it quiet.


----------



## Radar420

big buck 75 said:


> Was Calderone’s big buck removed from the Michigan record book because of his past game violations? If so is that to say anyone with a buck listed has no game violations, or did Mitch’s position in CBM have something to do with it. Wouldn’t the Calderone buck have been the top archery buck in the state at that time pushing Mitch’s number one buck at that time out of the top spot. I have heard this stated, don’t know if it’s fact or not.


Calderone's buck did in fact bump Rompola out of the top spot. Calderone was ticketed in '81 for shining from a vehicle with a firearm present (though he wasn't using it at the time,) broke the record in '86, ticketed again for shining in '87 (no firearm present this time and according to the article I read they just changed the legal shining times that year and he was unaware.)


----------



## pgpn123

Radar420 said:


> I think you should go back anyway and see if you can get a copy of the agreement between Hanson/BFO and Rompola


Yer gonna hafta cough up $6, lol.


----------



## Night Moves

bucko12pt said:


> I’ll save you $6 so you don’t have to go back.
> 
> Rompola was indeed convicted of mail fraud by stealing mail from the post office where he worked. To my knowledge, he never converted anything that was taken and they recovered it all from his garage where it was found still in the mail bags. His wife worked for me back in the day when that was going down. I don’t remember all the details of his conviction, but he spent limited time in jail and he is a convicted felon which is why he bow hunts only. Not sure where the $20k in food stamp story came from.


Maybe there was 20K worth of food stamps in the pile of mail he was caught with?


----------



## LGB

big buck 75 said:


> Was Calderone’s big buck removed from the Michigan record book because of his past game violations? If so is that to say anyone with a buck listed has no game violations, or did Mitch’s position in CBM have something to do with it. Wouldn’t the Calderone buck have been the top archery buck in the state at that time pushing Mitch’s number one buck at that time out of the top spot. I have heard this stated, don’t know if it’s fact or not.


Yes I believe so


----------



## DirtySteve

pgpn123 said:


> If my worst enemy offered $ to xray a deer of mine, I be like here ya go, pay up.
> 
> Article said Calderone bought the Mich record typical 198" Troy Stephens buck. Didn't say for how much.


And you think he would actually pay? Thats my point. He was just blasting mitch in media because he knew he could.


----------



## Night Moves

Radar420 said:


> First article in the post below:
> 
> View attachment 826774


This is going to hurt Bucko to have to admit he was wrong. Remember that you called ppgn123 a liar too, so you should apologize to him besides the admission of being wrong, if you are man enough. We'll see.


----------



## pgpn123

DirtySteve said:


> And you think he would actually pay? Thats my point. He was just blasting mitch in media because he knew he could.


I'm sorry, illogical. All Mitch had to say was ok and Calderone faces the music. 

What's makes you sure he wouldn't pay? Dude seems to have some coin.


----------



## Night Moves

pgpn123 said:


> I'm sorry, illogical. All Mitch had to say was ok and Calderone faces the music.
> 
> What's makes you sure he wouldn't pay? Dude seems to have some coin.


Calderone was not the only one offering money to Rompola for having the rack examined. A hunting club also offered him 10 grand too.


----------



## DirtySteve

pescadero said:


> Eh... Anyone can say anything.
> 
> Is he willing to sign a legal deposition attesting to it?


My God you are good at sidetracking a discussion. Legal deposition.....what in the world does that have to do with anything here? Why would anyone be signing a legal deposition over a deer entry? The man scored the deer and signed a score sheet. That is the requirement. Nothing legal about it.


----------



## ratherboutside

DirtySteve said:


> My God you are good at sidetracking a discussion. Legal deposition.....what in the world does that have to do with anything here? Why would anyone be signing a legal deposition over a deer entry? The man scored the deer and signed a score sheet. That is the requirement. Nothing legal about it.


I think he is making a point. People keep asking for proof as if proof of the legitimacy of the deer can be provided in any direction given that no one has access to it. 

Then the same someones says proof is this guy says and he handled it. Pescy is pointing out that that is no more convincing "proof" than any other "proof" posted because the person making the statement has no ramifications from lying, if they are indeed lying. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DirtySteve

ratherboutside said:


> I think he is making a point. People keep asking for proof as if proof of the legitimacy of the deer can be provided in any direction given that no one has access to it.
> 
> Then the same someones says proof is this guy says and he handled it. Pescy is pointing out that that is no more convincing "proof" than any other "proof" posted because the person making the statement has no ramifications from lying, if they are indeed lying.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Whats the point then? How can you prove a point by asking for something that never existed or could possibly exist?


----------



## LGB

Night Moves said:


> This is going to hurt Bucko to have to admit he was wrong. Remember that you called ppgn123 a liar too, so you should apologize to him besides the admission of being wrong, if you are man enough. We'll see.


I don't think there's any reason for name calling. I don't agree with you at all about it. You have your opinion. Nothing personal. Your a sportsman and I respect your opinion. Fact or not. Hope to get the same from others on my opinion as well. It's all in good conversation and content here. Nothing should be malicious in communicating these topics. It's a forum and they do get heated but we shouldn't get into name calling or insults. That's ridiculous just over things we all enjoy in the outdoors. Don't make me Will Smith anybody.


----------



## bucko12pt

Night Moves said:


> This is going to hurt Bucko to have to admit he was wrong. Remember that you called ppgn123 a liar too, so you should apologize to him besides the admission of being wrong, if you are man enough. We'll see.


And I also said it had to be a credible source and I and many others don’t consider Richard Smith a credible source, if that’s where this came from. There’s no source shown.


----------



## ratherboutside

DirtySteve said:


> Whats the point then? How can you prove a point by asking for something that never existed or could possibly exist?


The point is to show the foolishness of the proof request while showing proof that isn't proof. 

He also doesn't say it exists nor that it is required. He just asked if the story would change if the gentleman had skin in the game so to speak. 

It could exist if a lawsuit was filed arising from this situation. One was allegedly threatened. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Night Moves

bucko12pt said:


> And I also said it had to be a credible source and I and many others don’t consider Richard Smith a credible source, if that’s where this came from. There’s no source shown.


It was authored by Eric Sharp in the Detroit Free Press. I would agree with your assessment of Richard Smith though. Actually you agree with Smith on the Rompola debate. That should give you doubt right there. LOL


----------



## LGB

Does anybody remember what Paul Jalon's take on the Rompola buck was ??? Just curious. Sounds like there are some scorers here.


----------



## bucko12pt

Night Moves said:


> Maybe there was 20K worth of food stamps in the pile of mail he was caught with?


Perhaps…. his wife told me he wasn’t convicted of converting any mail, only removing it from the premises, apparently because he didn’t want to sort it for some reason.(just lazy?)

Because it was all recovered was the reason he received a minor sentence.


----------



## LGB

bucko12pt said:


> Perhaps…. his wife told me he wasn’t convicted of converting any mail, only removing it from the premises, apparently because he didn’t want to sort it for some reason.(just lazy?)
> 
> Because it was all recovered was the reason he received a minor sentence.


While I believe the buck is legit, that story don't pass. Took mail home because he didn't want to sort it ? Very unlikely story but can't confirm either way.


----------



## Waif

LGB said:


> While I believe the buck is legit, that story don't pass. Took mail home because he didn't want to sort it ? Very unlikely story but can't confirm either way.


There have been cases of other postal carriers doing similar.

They don't (or in some cases didn't) destroy it or throw it away.
More like they were overwhelmed and didn't get caught up.

It's still wrong to not deliver it.
If the foodstamps were in undelivered mail . vs pulled from mail and used /sold bartered ect. that would be a different type theft.
Still .... Again , Mail was supposed to be delivered.


----------



## LGB

Waif said:


> There have been cases of other postal carriers doing similar.
> 
> They don't (or in some cases didn't) destroy it or throw it away.
> More like they were overwhelmed and didn't get caught up.
> 
> It's still wrong to not deliver it.
> If the foodstamps were in undelivered mail . vs pulled from mail and used /sold bartered ect. that would be a different type theft.
> Still .... Again , Mail was supposed to be delivered.


Ok wasn't aware. At first sight it seems odd. I can see the perception of wrong doing tho.


----------



## Bucman

I get it. He was obsessed. I feel the same at work on days when wind and weather align for the sweet spot I'm dying to hunt. F the mail I need to hunt!!! Not that shocking


----------



## LGB

Bucman said:


> I get it. He was obsessed. I feel the same at work on days when wind and weather align for the sweet spot I'm dying to hunt. F the mail I need to hunt!!! Not that shocking


As a fellow worker I'd be able to relate. As a mail recipient waiting on my auto insurance check to arrive, not so much.


----------



## motdean

sureshot006 said:


> Do you guys think part of the reason these threads go on and on and on is that we aren't quite all on the same page?
> 
> Seems a couple camps:
> 1. Its 100% legitimate free range whitetail killed in grand traverse county (by Gods gift to deer hunting because B&C/P&Y bucks just come to life only where Mitch, and Mitch alone, hunts, and if he doesn't kill them, they are never photographed and die of old age)
> 
> 2. Its a real whitetail buck with a real rack, but the background story is bogus (location is not true or it is not a legitimate free range buck)
> 
> 3. The rack is simply fake and put on a deer's head
> 
> 4... I'm sure there is more but you get the point


Hey! Are you trying to play Mediator or Moderator?!?!


----------



## Chriss83

motdean said:


> In Post 149 is a link to the D&DH article that quotes Berger that conflicts what you posted.
> 
> I am not calling you out, only that there are conflicting views as to Berger’s involvement.


That's the problem. Everything with the story conflicts lol.


----------



## Hoytman5

LGB said:


> I have my personal feelings of the issue and I voiced them. For me, it's more that when I met the guy, he sounded like a very legitimate and honest guy with lots of real knowledge of the game. Granted I was younger and dumber but at the time thought I had a decent grasp of reading others. Most times I'm accurate. Never always. Maybe I'm holding on to that still and rooting for a victory for him. Not sure but I'm sure that won't happen. At the very best, he'll stay out of the lime light (negative lime light) and just continue to be the Rompola buck story on all the forums every time someone wonders whatever happened to Mitch Rompola. No dog in his fight but a little piece of history so to speak.


I can tell you he was cleaning up a tree that had fallen in his yard today when I drove by.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Too many inconsistencies and statistical improbabilities. I don't believe it. The whole deal is fishy.


----------



## sureshot006

motdean said:


> Hey! Are you trying to play Mediator or Moderator?!?!


On occasion I am pretty transparent and acknowledge both sides. Except for covid LOL


----------



## pgpn123

motdean said:


> In Post 149 is a link to the D&DH article that quotes Berger that conflicts what you posted.
> 
> I am not calling you out, only that there are conflicting views as to Berger’s involvement.


Definitely. Adds to the confusion. My first take was....he didn't want to be associated with it, but who knows.


----------



## pgpn123

Hoytman5 said:


> I can tell you he was cleaning up a tree that had fallen in his yard, today, when I drove by.


Those weren't branches, it's his next monster...
Tell him...he could afford to have someone clean that up if he'd enter it...
Tell him...the guy he beat with his record 181" buck wants him to sign an agreement saying it wasn't bigger after all...
Tell him...nevermind lol...


----------



## Hoytman5

pgpn123 said:


> Those weren't branches, it's his next monster...
> Tell him...he could afford to have someone clean that up if he'd enter it...
> Tell him...the guy he beat with his record 181" buck wants him to sign an agreement saying it wasn't bigger after all...
> Tell him...nevermind lol...


Lol- you might be onto something….


----------



## DirtySteve

pgpn123 said:


> In fact, I already posted it #343. Here it is again. (2nd column, 1st paragraph)
> 
> I asked you about Berger being quoted saying that he didn't score the buck, you didn't respond? It's in one of the articles. I can post again if needed. Post #532, Gary Berger quoted saying he's never seen the deer. 2nd column from right, halfway down.
> 
> View attachment 826882


You do realize the date on this article is well before the official drying period was over and well before the panel score that berger participated in right?


----------



## pgpn123

DirtySteve said:


> You do realize the date on this article is well before the official drying period was over and well before the panel score that berger participated in right?


The Berger article is dated 3/18/99, and quotes him 4 days prior.
60 day drying period ended 1/13/99. When was the panel score done?

Berger implied in article from #142 he saw it right after the kill, (to me) then a second time.


----------



## Forest Meister

Hoytman5 said:


> Lol- you might be onto something….
> View attachment 826944


Must be real, the ears are not drooping. Unfortunately, it is irrelevant to this world record conversation since it appears to be nontypical.


----------



## DirtySteve

pgpn123 said:


> The Berger article is dated 3/18/99, and quotes him 4 days prior.
> 60 day drying period ended 1/13/99. When was the panel score done?
> 
> Berger implied in article from #142 he saw it right after the kill, (to me) then a second time.


The date I see on the article posted was Dec 3 1998. Not sure what you are referring too. I was talking about the article in the picture from the post I quoted.

The article in the freep from post 142 that eric sharp wrote is putting together info from old claims and articles. He is showing what was written previously in woods and water news. 

Deer and deer hunting magazine released the article about the deer being scored in august of 1999. I am not sure exactly when the scoring happened but I believe it was well after march.


----------



## pgpn123

DirtySteve said:


> You do realize the date on this article is well before the official drying period was over and well before the panel score that berger participated in right?


Article from 12/3/98 refers to 20K in food stamps, not Berger. 

Berger article I'm talking about is on post #532 (from the post you replied to, I guess you missed it?)

Only article on #142 is about the swamp, so I don't know what you mean.

I'm not sure when the scoring happened either. I assume it was right after the 60 days. People tend to do that because they shrink if anything. Why do you assume it was well after March? The article from #532 implies Berger likely scored it, until Berger denies ever seeing it.

There's lots of articles in here now, let's try and be accurate. It's ok to read them too.


----------



## Bob S

This interview is from 1995.


----------



## bioactive

I cannot believe I watched the whole video. There is not a scintilla of additional evidence added in this video. Just two guys speaking derisively about another hunter but presenting no evidence whatsoever to support their viewpoints.


----------



## DirtySteve

pgpn123 said:


> Article from 12/3/98 refers to 20K in food stamps, not Berger.
> 
> Berger article I'm talking about is on post #532 (from the post you replied to, I guess you missed it?)
> 
> Only article on #142 is about the swamp, so I don't know what you mean.
> 
> I'm not sure when the scoring happened either. I assume it was right after the 60 days. People tend to do that because they shrink if anything. Why do you assume it was well after March? The article from #532 implies Berger likely scored it, until Berger denies ever seeing it.
> 
> There's lots of articles in here now, let's try and be accurate. It's ok to read them too.


I never saw a date on the offical score but there was more than one article over the years that cites the odd delays in the scoring. Once supposedly because of an illness in rompolas family and once because of an illness in a scorers family. The delays in the scoring were always part of they odd mystery with this story. Deer and deer hunting magazine covered the ordeal with several articles. Their edition that showed the pictures of the scoring didnt come out until August of 1999.

Maybe someone on here remember when the deer was actually scored. I don't recall a date.


----------



## pgpn123

bioactive said:


> I cannot believe I watched the whole video. There is not a scintilla of additional evidence added in this video. Just two guys speaking derisively about another hunter but presenting no evidence whatsoever to support their viewpoints.


They presented about as much evidence as Mitch has to validate the authenticity of a would be world record.

If this was a Kansas or Iowa buck and another hunter did the same as Mitch, would the strong belief still be there?


----------



## pgpn123

DirtySteve said:


> I never saw a date on the offical score but there was more than one article over the years that cites the odd delays in the scoring. Once supposedly because of an illness in rompolas family and once because of an illness in a scorers family. The delays in the scoring were always part of they odd mystery with this story. Deer and deer hunting magazine covered the ordeal with several articles. Their edition that showed the pictures of the scoring didnt come out until August of 1999.
> 
> Maybe someone on here remember when the deer was actually scored. I don't recall a date.


I second the odd mystery, lol.

Did you read the Freep article from #532? Mitch is paraphrased all over the place. 4 months after 'killing' it he claims it hasn't been scored and might never be. He xray'd it for his own benefit (who doesn't believe). Claims Hansen's buck is the record.

When the article says Berger's name would add authenticity to any score sheet, and then is quoted saying he's never seen the deer, it only makes sense if the deer has already been scored.


----------



## DirtySteve

pgpn123 said:


> I second the odd mystery, lol.
> 
> Did you read the Freep article from #532? Mitch is paraphrased all over the place. 4 months after 'killing' it he claims it hasn't been scored and might never be. He xray'd it for his own benefit (who doesn't believe). Claims Hansen's buck is the record.
> 
> When the article says Berger's name would add authenticity to any score sheet, and then is quoted saying he's never seen the deer, it only makes sense if the deer has already been scored.


I did read rhe article in post 532. Mitch was not "paraphrased" as you put it. Eric sharp was reporting on an opinion piece from woods n water news. Mitch wasnt quoted by woods n water or eric sharp. The article from wood n water cannot name a source for it's information it simply states their information did not come directly from mitch but came from multiple unnamed people who represented him....whatever that means.

I for one don't dont take any info foom Eric sharp on the subject as credible. He seemed to want to grasp this story in the beggining and wanted to be part of the limelight since he was the editor of the outdoors section in the freep. Mitch never included him the way Sharp would have hoped and I think that offended Sharp. Just my opinion but he seemed to turn on mitch when mitch didnt give him an interview.


----------



## Night Moves

pgpn123 said:


> They presented about as much evidence as Mitch has to validate the authenticity of a would be world record.
> 
> If this was a Kansas or Iowa buck and another hunter did the same as Mitch, would the strong belief still be there?


The Rompola fan boys here in Michigan are a dedicated anomaly. Looking at threads on national hunting forums from people outside Michigan, and it becomes obvious that most think he's a fraud. By far, most taxidermists that are familiar with the deer believe its a fraud.


----------



## Night Moves

DirtySteve said:


> I did read rhe article in post 532. Mitch was not "paraphrased" as you put it. Eric sharp was reporting on an opinion piece from woods n water news. Mitch wasnt quoted by woods n water or eric sharp. The article from wood n water cannot name a source for it's information it simply states their information did not come directly from mitch but came from multiple unnamed people who represented him....whatever that means.
> 
> I for one don't dont take any info foom Eric sharp on the subject as credible. He seemed to want to grasp this story in the beggining and wanted to be part of the limelight since he was the editor of the outdoors section in the freep. Mitch never included him the way Sharp would have hoped and I think that offended Sharp. Just my opinion but he seemed to turn on mitch when mitch didnt give him an interview.


Face it, Rompola didn't want to talk to anybody that was not one of his fanboys. The only interviews he did were with people that had bragged him up before he claimed to have shot his big deer. He never did one interview with someone that would ask him the hard questions. These were not really journalists at all, but rather just promoters that were trying to make money off him.


----------



## LGB

Night Moves said:


> The Rompola fan boys here in Michigan are a dedicated anomaly. Looking at threads on national hunting forums from people outside Michigan, and it becomes obvious that most think he's a fraud. By far, most taxidermists that are familiar with the deer believe its a fraud.


I'm more of a Fan boy of the buck and from all I've seen is proof enough it's a legitimate buck in all ways. I'm satisfied. Mitch is a whole other story. No offense but your words are opinions just as mine are.


----------



## Dish7

pgpn123 said:


> If this was a Kansas or Iowa buck and another hunter did the same as Mitch, would the strong belief still be there?


Wouldn't the belief would be stronger if this happened in a recognized big buck state.


----------



## LGB

Dish7 said:


> Wouldn't the belief would be stronger if this happened in a recognized big buck state.


Not under the circumstances IMO


----------



## DirtySteve

Night Moves said:


> Face it, Rompola didn't want to talk to anybody that was not one of his fanboys. The only interviews he did were with people that had bragged him up before he claimed to have shot his big deer. He never did one interview with someone that would ask him the hard questions. These were not really journalists at all, but rather just promoters that were trying to make money off him.


I think Eric Sharp would have been the ideal fanboy for rompola. He sure was excited when the story initially broke. The guy wasnt exactly an investigative journalist. He wrote two articles a month for a liberal paper that didnt give two craps about hunting or fishing.


----------



## Dish7

LGB said:


> Not under the circumstances IMO


A major part of the doubt, for many, is MI producing a buck of this caliber in the first place.


----------



## Bucman

So is it an opinion that only upstanding non criminal record types are the only legitimate monster deer killers??


----------



## LGB

Dish7 said:


> A major part of the doubt, for many, is MI producing a buck of this caliber in the first place.


Yes I absolutely agree but the entire story of how it all went down would still be suspicious in Illinois.


----------



## pgpn123

DirtySteve said:


> I did read rhe article in post 532. Mitch was not "paraphrased" as you put it. Eric sharp was reporting on an opinion piece from woods n water news. Mitch wasnt quoted by woods n water or eric sharp. The article from wood n water cannot name a source for it's information it simply states their information did not come directly from mitch but came from multiple unnamed people who represented him....whatever that means.
> 
> I for one don't dont take any info foom Eric sharp on the subject as credible. He seemed to want to grasp this story in the beggining and wanted to be part of the limelight since he was the editor of the outdoors section in the freep. Mitch never included him the way Sharp would have hoped and I think that offended Sharp. Just my opinion but he seemed to turn on mitch when mitch didnt give him an interview.


Hmmm, maybe I have some things wrong. I've read several articles from the first year. The gist I'm taking as pretty accurate. There's a few more I could post. Not that they're absolute fact I admit. One article said, in my recollection, but can post if it hasn't been already, is the writers are trying to validate their earlier stories, being that they look shaky after a few months. And the writers felt duped.


----------



## pgpn123

Dish7 said:


> Wouldn't the belief would be stronger if this happened in a recognized big buck state.


To me, the buck would be more believable, but less people would overlook the hunter's actions. Especially here. It's not just a big monster, but the alleged world record. Anyone who wanted to be taken seriously would realize, whether they wanted to enter it or not, they would have to allow inspection to be believed.


----------



## pgpn123

Bucman said:


> So is it an opinion that only upstanding non criminal record types are the only legitimate monster deer killers??


Not exactly. But non-upstanding criminal record types have a wee bit higher threshhold to be believed. Especially acting like Mitch does after his claim. Again, this is the alleged world record.

I'm interested in the year Mitch was found looking up skirts. Could he have been in his 40's? Noone's perfect, but geez. More added, rather subtracted, to his credibility.


----------



## Night Moves

LGB said:


> I'm more of a Fan boy of the buck and from all I've seen is proof enough it's a legitimate buck in all ways. I'm satisfied. Mitch is a whole other story. No offense but your words are opinions just as mine are.


Actually my statement that you quoted is factual. Your belief in Rompola is an opinion.


----------



## LGB

Night Moves said:


> Actually my statement that you quoted is factual. Your belief in Rompola is an opinion.


Opinions only. The only fact is, he didn't enter it in the books. Only he has the facts about the deer. The rest is opinion and speculation. That is the only fact we have.


----------



## Bucman

Let's examine your record. Pm me your name and we'll dig into your past. Then we can decide your part in this if you have one or not. 

Let it go man who gives 2 shots. It'll come out someday.


----------



## >WingIt<

Dish7 said:


> A major part of the doubt, for many, is MI producing a buck of this caliber in the first place.


Or 4 more out of the same area after the first. All huge, all super wide typicals. One deer like that out of TC would be a statistical anomaly, 5 is ridiculous.

Guy is an OG er


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hoytman5

Night Moves said:


> The Rompola fan boys here in Michigan are a dedicated anomaly. Looking at threads on national hunting forums from people outside Michigan, and it becomes obvious that most think he's a fraud. By far, most taxidermists that are familiar with the deer believe its a fraud.


Rompola fan boys, that's funny coming from a guy that seems to spend a lot of time on national hunting forums regarding the Rompola Buck. Again, none of those, "most think he's a fraud" or "most taxidermists" have ever held the bucks antlers like my friends have so I could care less what you think they all think! Again, I think there's more to the story but the antlers being fake, I'm going to take my friends word that they handled them and said there's no way they were fabricated or screwed on to the bucks head, they were there, they held it.


----------



## piketroller

Bucman said:


> Let's examine your record. Pm me your name and we'll dig into your past. Then we can decide your part in this if you have one or not.
> 
> Let it go man who gives 2 shots. It'll come out someday.


I hope the true story never comes out and the whole thing just turns into Michigan folklore.


----------



## Night Moves

LGB said:


> Opinions only. The only fact is, he didn't enter it in the books. Only he has the facts about the deer. The rest is opinion and speculation. That is the only fact we have.


Reread the post of mine you quoted. Pure fact on my part. Your saying it is opinion just proves you didn't even read it.


----------



## DirtySteve

pgpn123 said:


> Not exactly. But non-upstanding criminal record types have a wee bit higher threshhold to be believed. Especially acting like Mitch does after his claim. Again, this is the alleged world record.
> 
> I'm interested in the year Mitch was found looking up skirts. Could he have been in his 40's? Noone's perfect, but geez. More added, rather subtracted, to his credibility.


The investigation report was posted on this forum years ago. 7-6-1994. Happened at the cherry festival. Case number 94-001885. Officer preston badge #239. Only info I ever found on it. A member here claimed to have a copy of the report in early 2000's. Didnt sound like he ever went to court over it.


----------



## pgpn123

Ok, here's a shovel. Don't think I want to see yours.

Otherwise I don't understand the anger. There's been recent world records, Tennessee gun and Illinois bow bucks. I assume everything went fine, but haven't been following. Meaning that, most stories pan out to the good if nothing to hide.


----------



## Scott K

Bucman said:


> Let's examine your record. Pm me your name and we'll dig into your past. Then we can decide your part in this if you have one or not.
> 
> Let it go man who gives 2 shots. It'll come out someday.


It's been over 20 years, highly unlikely we'll ever find out anything definitive


----------



## LGB

Night Moves said:


> Reread the post of mine you quoted. Pure fact on my part. Your saying it is opinion just proves you didn't even read it.


I'm sure I read at least two of your posts that were probably identical to a half dozen others just like mine. I repeated my opinion on this thread more times than I care to count. I think it's pretty apparent that it's all speculation and only opinion based at this point. I'm gonna call it good as I said, I'm satisfied of what proof has been established by qualified scorers and another wildlife officer. I'll wait another year or two for the next thread about this story. I'm out.


----------



## Hoytman5

LGB said:


> I'm sure I read at least two of your posts that were probably identical to a half dozen others just like mine. I repeated my opinion on this thread more times than I care to count. I think it's pretty apparent that it's all speculation and only opinion based at this point. I'm gonna call it good as I said, I'm satisfied of what proof has been established by qualified scorers and another wildlife officer. I'll wait another year or two for the next thread about this story. I'm out.


Lol- another year or two? More like week or two!😜 It’s getting old and I blame this damn weather! Once it finally gets nice out we can all get out and do some fishing, Turkey hunting and mushrooming, then maybe the Rompola threads will die off for a bit. First night of golf leagues tonight were cancelled due to snow….


----------



## LGB

Hoytman5 said:


> Lol- another year or two? More like week or two!😜 It’s getting old and I blame this damn weather! Once it finally gets nice out we can all get out and do some fishing, Turkey hunting and mushrooming, then maybe the Rompola threads will die off for a bit. First night of golf leagues tonight were cancelled due to snow….


Mother Michigan at her finest.


----------



## JohnnyB87

Night Moves said:


> Actually my statement that you quoted is factual. Your belief in Rompola is an opinion.


It must have taken you a long time to gather up the opinions of all taxidermists familiar with the Rompola buck. Also good to know that you surveyed and gathered the opinions of all hunters outside of Michigan on the Rompola buck.

Im worried that if youre so positive the Rompola buck is fake, what else are you so positive about!? Im worried about ya


----------



## motdean

I remember when the three things that you weren't supposed to discuss at family gatherings were politics, religion, and sex.

Now it is politics, Covid, and Rompola's buck.


----------



## Night Moves

JohnnyB87 said:


> It must have taken you a long time to gather up the opinions of all taxidermists familiar with the Rompola buck. Also good to know that you surveyed and gathered the opinions of all hunters outside of Michigan on the Rompola buck.
> 
> Im worried that if youre so positive the Rompola buck is fake, what else are you so positive about!? Im worried about ya


I was certain I just had the China Virus after I tested positive. Then the next day I tested negative. Now I'm not sure what I had.


----------



## sniper

LGB said:


> Mother Michigan at her finest.












Pure Michigan…



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LGB

sniper said:


> View attachment 827585
> 
> 
> Pure Michigan…
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Great Pic.


----------



## Groundsize

Hoytman5 said:


> Lol- another year or two? More like week or two!😜 It’s getting old and I blame this damn weather! Once it finally gets nice out we can all get out and do some fishing, Turkey hunting and mushrooming, then maybe the Rompola threads will die off for a bit. First night of golf leagues tonight were cancelled due to snow….


What did you come up with on the old ford pick up with the arrow and the world record blood DNA in it? How many times did you snow blow his driveway for free **** chat this winter? These are all very important to us all. Also I will trade a fishing trip for it. My trips are more valuable now because of my tournament win. Talk to Mitch and forward my info to him to go fishing. You come also. Tell him to bring the rack. Should be a fun time. 

Paul


----------



## QDMAMAN

Groundsize said:


> What did you come up with on the old ford pick up with the arrow and the world record blood DNA in it? How many times did you snow blow his driveway for free **** chat this winter? These are all very important to us all. Also I will trade a fishing trip for it. *My trips are more valuable now because of my tournament win*. Talk to Mitch and forward my info to him to go fishing. You come also. Tell him to bring the rack. Should be a fun time.
> 
> Paul



Hmmmm! Twice what I paid? Can yoiu give me some time to scrounge up the difference?


----------



## Groundsize

QDMAMAN said:


> Hmmmm! Twice what I paid? Can yoiu give me some time to scrounge up the difference?


Did you show your side of the wining ticket?


----------



## cb2176

It's real


----------



## -db-

Has anyone heard anything new about this case? It's very fascinating stuff.


----------



## LGB

-db- said:


> Has anyone heard anything new about this case? It's very fascinating stuff.


Hahaha.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter

sniper said:


> View attachment 827585
> 
> 
> Pure Michigan…
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


🤣. I’ve actually done that a bunch of times back when I had a lawn and landscaping business. Those oak leaves always seem to hold on right up until the first snow, and nobody wants them left on there over the winter when they are paying to have a nice lawn. Definitely didn't do in with a push mower though, lol.


----------



## IceHog

And the beat goes on...................................................................................................................................................  








‎The Exodus Podcast - Whitetail Deer Hunting Tactics, Stories & Expert Guests: #236 - Is the Rompola Buck Real? The Inside Scoop From The Deer Hunter Podcast on Apple Podcasts


‎Show The Exodus Podcast - Whitetail Deer Hunting Tactics, Stories & Expert Guests, Ep #236 - Is the Rompola Buck Real? The Inside Scoop From The Deer Hunter Podcast - May 31, 2022



podcasts.apple.com


----------



## SteelSearchin

Da-da-dum, da-dum, da-da!


----------



## LGB

IceHog said:


> And the beat goes on...................................................................................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‎The Exodus Podcast - Whitetail Deer Hunting Tactics, Stories & Expert Guests: #236 - Is the Rompola Buck Real? The Inside Scoop From The Deer Hunter Podcast on Apple Podcasts
> 
> 
> ‎Show The Exodus Podcast - Whitetail Deer Hunting Tactics, Stories & Expert Guests, Ep #236 - Is the Rompola Buck Real? The Inside Scoop From The Deer Hunter Podcast - May 31, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> podcasts.apple.com


See ya here again next winter


----------



## U of M Fan




----------



## Botiz

The only thing I want is for Rinella to make that Rompola doc and prove once and for all what we’ve all known all along.


----------



## Sprytle

Botiz said:


> The only thing I want is for Rinella to make that Rompola doc and prove once and for all what we’ve all known all along.




That its real, right.............. 😁


----------



## cb2176

It's real.


----------



## Botiz

Sprytle said:


> That its real, right..............


Oh yeah it’s real.


----------



## Rando Wilson

bowhunter426 said:


> View attachment 874329
> 
> 
> New WR contender. Look at that neck!


What's wrong with the neck? Looks like a typical post-rut buck to me.


----------



## Groundsize

Bad ass!


----------



## Groundsize

Love a good Mitch thread. Just imagine all those people saw the buck and held it and the horns several times. Guy is a legend.


----------



## -db-

Rompola is legit.


----------



## Night Moves




----------



## LGB

To all the lovers and haters of Rompola, the truth is only one step away. Can Rinella really make something happen to bring out the "Rest of the Story"? The Saga continues.


----------



## JohnnyB87

-db- said:


> Rompola is legit.


I think you're right, which is why it's such a shame. He might have been one of the best hunters we've seen in the state. But somewhere in the late 90's he lost his damn mind and tried to "win at all cost". 

How far back do we extrapolate his loss of credibility? Now we have doubt about his Missouri bucks as a young man, and his Michigan records in the 80s. I think there is a decent chance most of those bucks are real fair chase accomplishments, and he just caught up trying to be the best in the industry.


----------



## Night Moves

LGB said:


> To all the lovers and haters of Rompola, the truth is only one step away. Can Rinella really make something happen to bring out the "Rest of the Story"? The Saga continues.


I think Steve Rinella is smart enough to know that even if he can't solve the mystery that it will still generate a lot of interest and make him some money.


----------



## LGB

Night Moves said:


> I think Steve Rinella is smart enough to know that even if he can't solve the mystery that it will still generate a lot of interest and make him some money.


Could be but I think differently. He's a Michigan boy. I'm sure he feels like a lot of other Michigander Hunters and would love to see an outcome and not a huge question mark or division over the subject. I know I'd sure love to get a final outcome. IF it's a Michigan buck, I think Michigan deserves the credit. Could care less about the hunter. If not, the hunter gets what he's had coming over the last 20+ years. Kinda like the Walleye Cheaters.


----------



## Night Moves

LGB said:


> Could be but I think differently. He's a Michigan boy. I'm sure he feels like a lot of other Michigander Hunters and would love to see an outcome and not a huge question mark or division over the subject. I know I'd sure love to get a final outcome. IF it's a Michigan buck, I think Michigan deserves the credit. Could care less about the hunter. If not, the hunter gets what he's had coming over the last 20+ years. Kinda like the Walleye Cheaters.


I don't see how he thinks he can solve the mystery without examining the antlers and the likelihood of that happening is lower than a snakes belly in a wagon rut.


----------



## LGB

Night Moves said:


> I don't see how he thinks he can solve the mystery without examining the antlers and the likelihood of that happening is lower than a snakes belly in a wagon rut.


Maybe. Give him credit if he manages an outcome. If anyone can, he can. He's a real no BS hunter. If Rompola is what he claims he is ( the same) maybe Rinella gets a legitimate interview. Maybe he gets the guy to X-ray those antlers. Who knows.


----------



## CDN1

Rompla buck = BS. To much controversy. Where is this “world record” now ? Just getting dusty in Mitch’s kids basement ? 
If it were legit someone would have bought it or stole it. Just to be part of the controversy 
And at this point does it even matter? If nobody will stand an tell the truth with proof of how or why…should we believe any of it. To hold any record of achievement there has to be some way to prove you in fact accomplished the task. Since the buck and the hunter have decided to go unrecognized there is no way to make it legit. So I call BS. 
unscrupulous Mitch and his “wanna be world record” is to tainted now and will always and forever be infamous.


----------



## LGB

CDN1 said:


> Rompla buck = BS. To much controversy. Where is this “world record” now ? Just getting dusty in Mitch’s kids basement ?
> If it were legit someone would have bought it or stole it. Just to be part of the controversy
> And at this point does it even matter? If nobody will stand an tell the truth with proof of how or why…should we believe any of it. To hold any record of achievement there has to be some way to prove you in fact accomplished the task. Since the buck and the hunter have decided to go unrecognized there is no way to make it legit. So I call BS.
> unscrupulous Mitch and his “wanna be world record” is to tainted now and will always and forever be infamous.


Yep it has a tainted past. It's all about the authenticity of the bone/antlers not the hunter. Again, who cares about hunter notoriety or gain. Just to prove or disprove it's authenticity and if it's a Michigan buck is what's important IMO. Look at the James Jordan buck. Killed way back in I think 1914 and didn't get recognition till after he died while searching for them after being stolen and recovered. He died just before they were scored and discovered to be a world record. Some don't care while some still would like the story to have an ending. Won't lose sleep either way but sure would like to know if it's a real legitimate deer.


----------



## CDN1

LGB said:


> Yep it has a tainted past. It's all about the authenticity of the bone/antlers not the hunter. Again, who cares about hunter notoriety or gain. Just to prove or disprove it's authenticity and if it's a Michigan buck is what's important IMO. Look at the James Jordan buck. Killed way back in I think 1914 and didn't get recognition till after he died while searching for them after being stolen and recovered. He died just before they were scored and discovered to be a world record. Some don't care while some still would like the story to have an ending. Won't lose sleep either way but sure would like to know if it's a real legitimate deer.


My only question,..does it matter if it’s legit? Will you sell your home and move to GT to hunt in the swamp that produced the supposed “world record” whitetail? Not likely… will you aspire to be the next Mtch? Not likely. Big bucks always have a mystery and legend behind them. The Rompola bucks legend weather legit or not will always continue to be tainted. Not by the buck but by the hunter. The story of this buck makes for great click bait and was shot on the cusp if the era of instant information and instant verification. Making its story all the more shrouded in mystery and suspicion.


----------



## DirtySteve

Night Moves said:


> I think Steve Rinella is smart enough to know that even if he can't solve the mystery that it will still generate a lot of interest and make him some money.


I think he basically said the story is incredibly interesting and he wouldnt be able to solve it. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## IceHog

24 years later and still intriguing as hell, unfortunately only 1 person knows the entire truth and that will most likely never change .


----------



## Night Moves

RHRoss said:


> BS,,, explain to me what is not circumstantial, and the upskirt and mail fraud don’t count, lol


I'm not going to reiterate the same points I and others have made over and over. The facts likely won't change the minds of diehard believers. Plenty of evidence is out there for sure, but why waste your time looking at it if your mind isn't open enough to ever consider it.


----------



## RHRoss

Night Moves said:


> I'm not going to reiterate the same points I and others have made over and over. The facts likely won't change the minds of diehard believers. Plenty of evidence is out there for sure, but why waste your time looking at it if your mind isn't open enough to ever consider it.


My mind is open enough to consider it, I’m not a diehard believer, I just don’t see any real solid evidence of it being either way, some that handled it say real, some others that never handled it say it’s fake,and taking someone’s word don’t PROVE ANYTHING either way. Taking someone’s word is proof of nothing,diehard believers will believe, diehard disbelievers will disbelieve ,I don’t believe sh-t till I see solid evidence of anything!


----------



## Night Moves

RHRoss said:


> My mind is open enough to consider it, I’m not a diehard believer, I just don’t see any real solid evidence of it being either way, some that handled it say real, some others that handled it say fake, and taking someone’s word don’t PROVE ANYTHING either way. Taking someone’s word is proof of nothing,diehard believers will believe, diehard disbelievers will disbelieve ,I don’t believe sh-t till I see solid evidence of anything!


There was never any solid evidence that it was legit, so your last sentence is baffling.


----------



## Liver and Onions

RHRoss said:


> BS,,, explain to me what is not circumstantial, and the upskirt and mail fraud don’t count, lol


By mail fraud do you mean the stealing of food stamps the summer before all of this went down ? So here we have a man so hard up he steals food stamps and then we are to believe he turns down $20,000 in easy money because he doesn't need it ?

L & O


----------



## RHRoss

Night Moves said:


> There was never any solid evidence that it was legit, so your last sentence is baffling.


Okay, I agree with your statement but to the flip side, there is also no solid evidence that it’s a fraud either, just saying… I’m not arguing it’s legitimacy either way, what I am arguing is that there is no real evidence either way, just hearsay between believers and non believers. I also agree that the whole deal is shady, but that in of itself is not proof that the Animal itself ain’t legit.


----------



## RHRoss

Liver and Onions said:


> By mail fraud do you mean the stealing of food stamps the summer before all of this went down ? So here we have a man so hard up he steals food stamps and then we are to believe he turns down $20,000 in easy money because he doesn't need it ?
> 
> L & O


Yup, Weird people do weird sh-t!. Criminals doe the dumbest sh-t!


----------



## >WingIt<

Where was the buck supposedly shot at? for the TC guys that know the area, there is an old high fence around Coffield lake by Moomers. Camera right on the corner of it like in the photo I assume by the property owner. Interesting 

I don’t hunt in that conservancy but I know there are some good bucks that use that little piece. Good luck hunting it with all the trail walkers though lol


----------



## DEDGOOSE

LGB said:


> Ya I was close. I knew he had previous tickets for it. Either way, Rompola had his buck removed or was a player in having it removed. Gotta know jealousy plays huge in this kind of scenario. Especially to these guys that have the "God" syndrome. Not too many humble big buck killers with numerous record book bucks. At least I've never met one.


I've posted this here before.... I was talking to someone that knew Mitch and has as many book bucks as anyone about this not to long after it went down....


He basically said Mitch is the best whitetail hunter he's ever met.... He's on another level... Thinks differently when it comes to whitetails, even accomplished big buck killers.... 

Not discrediting what you posted because it's oh so true.... Turkey world is the same so is waterfowl....


----------



## sureshot006

Groundsize said:


> How many bucks do you actually think get X-rayed? I’ve never heard of a single one. Not even any other record. Not even the largest typical shot last year in American in Indiana.
> 
> also 10k? I’d tell the guy to go stick it. 10k isn’t ****.


18k on today's dollars.


----------



## mbrewer

DirtySteve said:


> Overwhelming evidence? You mean the 3 scorers who handled the rack and said its legit? Outside of that all you have is a few butthurt journalists who were denied the story and decided it must be fake because he wont let anyone see it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Rompola is the Pete Rose of deer hunting. Mitch will enter his buck as soon Pete gets the HOF nod.

You can bank that ****.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

I don't believe it is real. Sounds like a bunch of bs to me.


----------



## piketroller

How many strands of Christmas lights does it take Rompala to decorate the rack of his world record buck for the holidays? I'm guessing at least 4 or 5. With that wide spread, there's plenty of room under there for Christmas presents.


----------



## Night Moves

piketroller said:


> How many strands of Christmas lights does it take Rompala to decorate the rack of his world record buck for the holidays? I'm guessing at least 4 or 5. With that wide spread, there's plenty of room under there for Christmas presents.


He can't put lights on it because it might melt or bubble the epoxies, paint and stains on the antlers.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Read this entire thread and my only take away is I know of at least five places I've been in the LP where I was more than a mile from a road.


----------



## LabtechLewis

bowhunter426 said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if the guy below that owns a Large Ranch in Texas fenced in the land owned by Recordbucks LLC, brought some Texas stock and for some reason knocked the fence down and left Mitch with some giants to chase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitch Rompola
> 
> 
> Just for fun I would like to hear anyone's thoughts on how a person would fake a buck like Mitch's. Just getting a deer that size to start your magic antler work would be a high hurdle. Please be specific on your steps to accomplish this feat. Getting a big bodied deer would not be that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.michigan-sportsman.com


If this were true, does it take away from the record? Or do you still consider it on par with one that was born and grew up wild?  

I mean, all else equal, he killed it fair and square.


----------



## Botiz

I’m sure this has already been posted but I’m not looking back through the entire thread:


----------



## IceHog

Groundsize said:


> How many bucks do you actually think get X-rayed? I’ve never heard of a single one. Not even any other record. Not even the largest typical shot last year in American in Indiana.
> 
> also 10k? I’d tell the guy to go stick it. 10k isn’t ****.


I suspect a measurer figured the rack was a fraud and x-raying was gonna be required by B&C. The $10k part of the story is probably just BS. 

From B&C Policy Page;
*If a Measurer suspects that a set of antlers they are measuring is comprised of a set of shed antlers or split within the mount, they should contact the respective Club’s headquarters for instructions on x-raying that trophy. A Measurer must be present at the time x-rays are taken to take immediate possession of them and forward them to B&C/P&Y headquarters. All x-rays are taken and mailed to B&C or P&Y headquarters at the expense of the trophy owner. This policy applies to trophy specimens of all deer, caribou, moose, and elk, as well as pronghorn.*


----------



## fishy cooler

I think the deer was real, the rack was real. Were it came from is my only question.


----------



## DirtySteve

RHRoss said:


> My mind is open enough to consider it, I’m not a diehard believer, I just don’t see any real solid evidence of it being either way, some that handled it say real, some others that handled it say fake, and taking someone’s word don’t PROVE ANYTHING either way. Taking someone’s word is proof of nothing,diehard believers will believe, diehard disbelievers will disbelieve ,I don’t believe sh-t till I see solid evidence of anything!


Who that handled it ever said fake? That is a new one that i have never heard. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DirtySteve

Liver and Onions said:


> By mail fraud do you mean the stealing of food stamps the summer before all of this went down ? So here we have a man so hard up he steals food stamps and then we are to believe he turns down $20,000 in easy money because he doesn't need it ?
> 
> L & O


The food stamp thing was a rumor. The mail fraud had nothing to do with food stamps. He was caught with undelivered mail at home in his garage. He was fired and charged with mail fraud which plead guilty to. 

I don't believe he was ever offered 20k. Not legitimately. I highly doubt anyone sent him a contract. The biggest issue i have with the 10k offer from calderone is why? What did calderone have to gain by spending 10k? The only logical explanation to me was he was spewing bar talk after Mitch refused to enter his deer just to discredit mitch. No other reason. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Groundsize




----------



## Groundsize




----------



## Groundsize




----------



## Groundsize




----------



## Groundsize




----------



## Groundsize




----------



## Groundsize




----------



## Groundsize




----------



## Groundsize




----------



## Groundsize




----------



## Tom (mich)

This doesn't seem like a very effective way to read a book...


----------



## Divers Down

I'm in the Rom-NO-la camp.
After seeing what the Walleye clowns pulled, people will do anything for money, fame or attention.


----------



## pgpn123




----------



## LGB

Divers Down said:


> I'm in the Rom-NO-la camp.
> After seeing what the Walleye clowns pulled, people will do anything for money, fame or attention.


One exception. He didn't enter in a competition or contest where he stood the gain any kind of big money. I think his addiction is fame and being the number one whitetail deer hunter. He may be a quiet hermit of a guy but a lot of that very well may be for show. If he was that way he never would have entered any of his bucks in the record books. Something don't pass the stiff test we just don't know what that is.


----------



## Martinp26

Radar420 said:


> There was some links to archery talk in one of these discussions where Mitch's son was a member and responding to a Rompola thread. He said the rack is still around in safe keeping and eventually the story will be told.


ok so this is a good explanation. The problem is, we have not seen it. It’s been a long time. My whole point is, there is nothing to debate here. It’s not in the record books, it’s nowhere to be found, and yet people want to argue if it burned in a fire. It’a fun to debate but also petty. Just sayin


----------



## Hoytman5

Groundsize said:


> View attachment 874762


I held the state record 12, that was an amazing deer as well. It was mounted on his wall already, along with a bunch of other awesome deer. I was a young bowhunter at the time and it definitely fueled my fire for bowhunting early on.


----------



## chasenabby

Groundsize said:


> View attachment 874771


I’ve hunted Grand Traverse County for over 30 years and lived here 50 years. 
I have never seen or even heard of a deer this size!
What strikes me odd is that the deer’s live weight was estimated at 300+ pounds. 
That seems awfully large for a deer in this area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## RedM2

chasenabby said:


> I’ve hunted Grand Traverse County for over 30 years and lived here 50 years.
> I have never seen or even heard of a deer this size!
> What strikes me odd is that the deer’s live weight was estimated at 300+ pounds.
> That seems awfully large for a deer in this area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


My 30yrs of hunting has been spent between Huron and St. Clair counties. Not once during this time have I seen a live buck measuring from the 160s to 190s that are reflected in the CBM book for those counties. That doesn't mean they don't exist.


----------



## LGB

On our 600 acre lease, a 155" buck was killed a couple years ago. Nobody saw that buck. No farms or landowners around us. No locals on either main or cross roads. The landowner of our lease owns several thousand acres in the county and knows just about all the landowners within 10miles of the lease. Nobody that hunts the area saw him. Not a buck even close to his size. Just because people don't see an animal doesn't mean it does not exist. He's just better at his job than we are at ours.


----------



## Night Moves

Groundsize said:


> View attachment 874754
> 
> View attachment 874756


Who authored this story? Hopefully its not Richard Smith, since he has about as much credibility as Kim Jong Un.


----------



## Night Moves

I would love to examine the 2001, 9-point that netted 191, with a 28" inside spread. He claims it is hanging in someone's farmhouse. That would be by far the largest 8 or 9 point ever killed by anyone. No pic of that one in the story for some reason. All of those photos of Mitch's later deer look fake to me. I would love to examine any of them.


----------



## LGB

Night Moves said:


> I would love to examine the 2001, 9-point that netted 191, with a 28" inside spread. He claims it is hanging in someone's farmhouse. That would be by far the largest 8 or 9 point ever killed by anyone. No pic of that one in the story for some reason. All of those photos of Mitch's later deer look fake to me. I would love to examine any of them.


Where'd he kill that one ?


----------



## Night Moves

LGB said:


> Where'd he kill that one ?


The story claims in Leelanau County.


----------



## LGB

I read a story of an interview someone did with Rompola. He said Rompola was invited to a couple farms by the land owner to see if he could kill a particular buck that was living on the farms that nobody could kill or even put eyes on other than game camera footage. On those farms, Rompola in fact did kill the bucks that were unkillable prior to his hunting those farms. I think I even heard he let those landowners keep possession of the deer. That last sentence may not be accurate but I thought I read that the deal was he'd let them have the deer to be mounted and hung at the farms. The invite to hunt those farms was made by the landowner. Can't verify this other than the interview story.


----------



## Night Moves

Story says the arrows were 35"? Seems way to long. I met him and I don't remember him being that big.


----------



## LGB

Night Moves said:


> Story says the arrows were 35"? Seems way to long. I met him and I don't remember him being that big.


No the description of his arrow was much shorter than what he stated in his story about knowing the width based on his arrow length. He stated something like 35" arrows and the factual data was around 32".


----------



## Waif

LGB said:


> No the description of his arrow was much shorter than what he stated in his story about knowing the width based on his arrow length. He stated something like 35" arrows and the factual data was around 32".


Broadhead likely added to shaft and nock length to use it as an attribute gauge in the field on that bucks antlers as well.
How much he wanted beyond his riser between it and broadhead at full draw when choosing shaft length is another factor. Some folks want an inch or so.


----------



## LGB

Waif said:


> Broadhead likely added to shaft and nock length to use it as an attribute gauge in the field on that bucks antlers as well.
> How much he wanted beyond his riser between it and broadhead at full draw when choosing shaft length is another factor. Some folks want an inch or so.


Probably close but a 35.5" arrow from tip to tip is long, especially with a mechanical head. It's close for sure.


----------



## augustus0603

RedM2 said:


> My 30yrs of hunting has been spent between Huron and St. Clair counties. Not once during this time have I seen a live buck measuring from the 160s to 190s that are reflected in the CBM book for those counties. That doesn't mean they don't exist.


Or been shot. Lots of trophy bucks don't get entered into the record book. Threads like these are a good reason why.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz

Night Moves said:


> I would love to examine the 2001, 9-point that netted 191, with a 28" inside spread. He claims it is hanging in someone's farmhouse. That would be by far the largest 8 or 9 point ever killed by anyone. No pic of that one in the story for some reason. All of those photos of Mitch's later deer look fake to me. I would love to examine any of them.


You are correct. 183 1/8 is the current largest 9pt reported, killed in Illinois


----------



## Scratchy87

Not sure if I missed it already in this thread but Has anybody ever heard anything about the landowner of the property he shot this buck? I was under the impression he was on public but it sounds like it was private bordering public. Whether the owner was a hunter or not you would think he would have some knowledge of this whole situation. Just a thought.


----------



## Calhoun Archer

He is that great of a hunter that he has more than once snuck up on this world record deer just to take pictures of him and in one of the pics it just happened to have a scent dripper in it filled with his buddy's scent from his co.


----------



## RHRoss

Calhoun Archer said:


> He is that great of a hunter that he has more than once snuck up on this world record deer just to take pictures of him and in one of the pics it just happened to have a scent dripper in it filled with his buddy's scent from his co.


Trail Cam


----------



## RHRoss

augustus0603 said:


> Or been shot. Lots of trophy bucks don't get entered into the record book. Threads like these are a good reason why.


I’ve always wondered why anyone would want to enter one myself, I think it’s pretty self serving


----------



## DirtySteve

RHRoss said:


> I’ve always wondered why anyone would want to enter one myself, I think it’s pretty self serving


Boone & crockett is one of the greatest hunting organizations that has ever existed. They spend tons on access to public lands and spend on awareness for hunting issues. Boone & crockett was integral in the creation of our national parks system. Entering deer into the record book is merely a membership drive to fund their cause. I would enter a booner for no other reason than to support the organization. 

SCI also has some phenominal programs when you check into them.

I don't see participating in their record books as self serving at all. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Groundsize

Night Moves said:


> I would love to examine the 2001, 9-point that netted 191, with a 28" inside spread. He claims it is hanging in someone's farmhouse. That would be by far the largest 8 or 9 point ever killed by anyone. No pic of that one in the story for some reason. All of those photos of Mitch's later deer look fake to me. I would love to examine any of them.


What are you talking about? Mark Drury just killed a 185” 9pt this year on 48 acre piece of land. More common then you think.


----------



## RHRoss

DirtySteve said:


> Boone & crockett is one of the greatest hunting organizations that has ever existed. They spend tons on access to public lands and spend on awareness for hunting issues. Boone & crockett was integral in the creation of our national parks system. Entering deer into the record book is merely a membership drive to fund their cause. I would enter a booner for no other reason than to support the organization.
> 
> SCI also has some phenominal programs when you check into them.
> 
> I don't see participating in their record books as self serving at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Okay, How do they make the money from entries? Entry fees or donations?


----------



## Night Moves

Groundsize said:


> What are you talking about? Mark Drury just killed a 185” 9pt this year on 48 acre piece of land. More common then you think.


I bet Drury's didn't "net" 185. I have never seen them use anything other than gross scores. Mitch boasted a net score on his. Huge difference, especially on an odd rack.


----------



## Night Moves

Rompola has perpordily killed a bunch of deer with inside spreads of over two feet. If that's not BS, then he would lay claim to the majority of the megawide bucks ever taken in Michigan. That odds of that occurring are .000001 in a zillion.


----------



## Tron322

Maple_Ridge said:


> 1 question....
> 
> Are there Native hunting lands not far from Mitch and huntable deer property?


Within about 20 minutes from where he said he shot it. The main reservation just north of Sutton's Bay and some more land I don't think the tribe had back then over in Williamsburg by Turtle Creek. A lot of the current land in Peshawbestown is recently purchased tribal land as well.

Only tribal members can hunt them and they are very small compared to other tribes. The land around them are different, in Leelanau county it is surrounded by orchards. By turtle Creek there is some ag land along m72 by it.



Scratchy87 said:


> Not sure if I missed it already in this thread but Has anybody ever heard anything about the landowner of the property he shot this buck? I was under the impression he was on public but it sounds like it was private bordering public. Whether the owner was a hunter or not you would think he would have some knowledge of this whole situation. Just a thought.


Where I believe people think he shot it over by fife and Kingsley there was some kind of a ranch from what I've read.

It takes a lot of reading but people have called out the name of the old ranch in the closed thread from this spring, haven't seen the name mentioned here yet and I can't remember it.


----------



## Radar420

LGB said:


> I read a story of an interview someone did with Rompola. He said Rompola was invited to a couple farms by the land owner to see if he could kill a particular buck that was living on the farms that nobody could kill or even put eyes on other than game camera footage. On those farms, Rompola in fact did kill the bucks that were unkillable prior to his hunting those farms. I think I even heard he let those landowners keep possession of the deer. That last sentence may not be accurate but I thought I read that the deal was he'd let them have the deer to be mounted and hung at the farms. The invite to hunt those farms was made by the landowner. Can't verify this other than the interview story.





DEDGOOSE said:


> No I swear there was an article in D&DH that was titled the Rompola buck five years later that detailed new findings and what the Mitchster been up to since than.... I've mentioned it here and no one seems to remember the article I think it was there
> 
> But I do remember the story about the farmer and the deer


The story was included in one of Richard P Smith's books. Reminds me of Bill Brasky.


----------



## RHRoss

Calhoun Archer said:


> Wrong again RH


I could be. How do ya know it wasn’t? And if I’m wrong again, what was I wrong about the time before? I find it pretty hilarious how anyone can be right or wrong when it comes to this particular topic.


----------



## A.M. General

Radar420 said:


> The story was included in one of Richard P Smith's books. Reminds me of Bill Brasky.
> 
> View attachment 874944


Mitch = deer magnet


----------



## DEDGOOSE

A.M. General said:


> Mitch = deer magnet


Just insane.... Reading that and you see he killed one in the 140s... Makes you wonder if that was Oops deer for him with ground shrinkage


----------



## RHRoss

I also find it pretty amusing that the hater jackwagons who don’t know sh-t of what’s true and what’s not about this, believing some fools that never seen the animal or handled it, saying it’s a fake, discrediting the 3 to 5 people that did see it, and handled it, measured it, and said it’s real, including a tribal CO/LEO, thinking all those dudes were lying, just because some weird, shady dude then chose not to go through with the entry to the book.


----------



## Radar420

A.M. General said:


> Mitch = deer magnet











✂️ Every time they say Bill Brasky think Mitch Rompola


46 seconds · Clipped by paulieromo · Original video "Tales of Bill Brasky: Airport Bar - Saturday Night Live" by Saturday Night Live




youtube.com


----------



## Groundsize

Night Moves said:


> Show me one 8 or 9 pointer that nets higher than Rompola claims on his 9 point. You won't because it does not exist.


With in 3 seconds I already found a net typical 8pt that is 183 1/8'' You getting to be pretty funny around here.


Night Moves said:


> I would love to examine the 2001, 9-point that netted 191, with a 28" inside spread. He claims it is hanging in someone's farmhouse. That would be by far the largest 8 or 9 point ever killed by anyone. No pic of that one in the story for some reason. All of those photos of Mitch's later deer look fake to me. I would love to examine any of them.


The Jason Sanders buck is bigger. Man that took about 5 minutes to find also simple. 9pt 192 3/8'' gross, 184 7/8'' net


----------



## DEDGOOSE

I hope he never enters it.... I like Milo having the WR, love his hunting style.... While Mitch be living in the woods scouting all year to play on the bucks terms, Milo hears of a big buck he rounds up the gang gets out the pots and pans and takes it to em..

Man I'd love to sit down pick his brain about pushing... From how to push different types of cover, pressured vs unpressured deer, public vs private, is the 450 a good brush gun, does he build buck beds so he knows where there at when he goes to push em...

Probably learn more if the finer points of pushing over a cup of coffee than reading every magazine ever made.


----------



## ottertrapper

The bucks legit that’s it!


----------



## CDN1

Rompola


A.M. General said:


> Mitch = deer magnet


but maybe a big fibber too?


----------



## HuntinMichigan

ottertrapper said:


> The bucks legit that’s it!


----------



## LGB

Groundsize said:


> With in 3 seconds I already found a net typical 8pt that is 183 1/8'' You getting to be pretty funny around here.
> 
> The Jason Sanders buck is bigger. Man that took about 5 minutes to find also simple. 9pt 192 3/8'' gross, 184 7/8'' net


Ray Cassull from Alger county killed an 8 pointer in Alger county. Buck grossed in the mid 180s. Could be the largest 8 ever in Michigan. Not sure what it netted but it didn't look like it would have many deductions. Quite a few years ago but I believe since Rompola came out with his Record buck.


----------



## stickbow shooter

LGB said:


> Ray Cassull from Alger county killed an 8 pointer in Alger county. Buck grossed in the mid 180s. Could be the largest 8 ever in Michigan. Not sure what it netted but it didn't look like it would have many deductions. Quite a few years ago but I believe since Rompola came out with his Record buck.


That was a beast of a buck. I have the old VHS tape from Discovering with Buck Lavasser with that buck on it.


----------



## RedM2

Another point I'd like to highlight to those who question a deer of that caliber coming out of GT County are the sheds I've seen from public land in the very northern part of a lower Michigan. 2 different deer from the same piece of public in different years. Other than a few expletives and "huh" I was pretty much speechless. Now they weren't sheds from a 200" whitetail but they were certainly from B&C caliber deer.


----------



## DirtySteve

LGB said:


> Ray Cassull from Alger county killed an 8 pointer in Alger county. Buck grossed in the mid 180s. Could be the largest 8 ever in Michigan. Not sure what it netted but it didn't look like it would have many deductions. Quite a few years ago but I believe since Rompola came out with his Record buck.


Vic bulliner had the world record 8 shot in hillsdale county. It is the largest ever in michigan. I believe it is now the 3rd largest 8 pt in the world. Vics buck grossed mid 180's and netted just over 180.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LGB

stickbow shooter said:


> That was a beast of a buck. I have the old VHS tape from Discovering with Buck Lavasser with that buck on it.


Refresh my memory. What year was that buck killed ? I took some 35mm pics of his buck. He killed it very close to where we hunt in the county. He had the buck in Munising a few days after he killed it while we were in town for propane. Can't even find the pictures today.


----------



## LGB

DirtySteve said:


> Vic bulliner had the world record 8 shot in hillsdale county. It is the largest ever in michigan. I believe it is now the 3rd largest 8 pt in the world. Vics buck grossed mid 180's and netted just over 180.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Maybe. I think Ray Cassulls scored higher but technically if he didn't enter it in the books, it's not a recorded "record" buck. I don't think he has it in the books. Can't say for sure and to be even more honest, it may have netted less than 180. Just can't say cause I do not remember.


----------



## DirtySteve

Night Moves said:


> Show me one 8 or 9 pointer that nets higher than Rompola claims on his 9 point. You won't because it does not exist.


Matt Stans of Minnesota shot a 190 5/8 8 pointer in minnesota in 2009. Unfortunately several guys were after that deer and he was ratted out for poaching it after he submitted it to the record books. Matt was stripped of the new record. It was a 7.5 yr old free range deer seen by many. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## stickbow shooter

LGB said:


> Refresh my memory. What year was that buck killed ? I took some 35mm pics of his buck. He killed it very close to where we hunt in the county. He had the buck in Munising a few days after he killed it while we were in town for propane. Can't even find the pictures today.


I really can't remember the year, its been awhile since I've watched the tape lol. Should look into getting it transferred to disc ,if that's even possible.


----------



## LGB

stickbow shooter said:


> I really can't remember the year, its been awhile since I've watched the tape lol. Should look into getting it transferred to disc ,if that's even possible.


Not to discredit Ray or his kill but he saw that buck while driving down a logging road on the Alger/Delta county line. Just before the end of shooting light the buck ran across the two track. He stopped, pulled his 45/70 from the case and walked a few yards and saw the buck in the woods and one shot anchored him. He even said he never saw that buck and he hunts that area the entire year and runs the roads in the area looking for deer to hunt.


----------



## stickbow shooter

LGB said:


> Refresh my memory. What year was that buck killed ? I took some 35mm pics of his buck. He killed it very close to where we hunt in the county. He had the buck in Munising a few days after he killed it while we were in town for propane. Can't even find the pictures today.


I believe its on this tape. Or it Could be on one I recorded off the TV .


----------



## pgpn123

Groundsize said:


> View attachment 874749


Can you link an article for this? 

He tried entering it and was turned down by B&C? They said it had no left brow tine? Huh?


----------



## stickbow shooter

LGB said:


> Not to discredit Ray or his kill but he saw that buck while driving down a logging road on the Alger/Delta county line. Just before the end of shooting light the buck ran across the two track. He stopped, pulled his 45/70 from the case and walked a few yards and saw the buck in the woods and one shot anchored him. He even said he never saw that buck and he hunts that area the entire year and runs the roads in the area looking for deer to hunt.


That's the way alot of folks hunt up there. Guess its legal if your on public land and not shooting out of the vehicle.
I remember Buck saying he seen it crossing a road when Ray shot it.
There is another Hell of an 8 point that is on one of those tapes that a guy from ( I think Baraga county ) killed while riding his Three wheeler. He got stuck and was trying to get out and noticed a huge buck standing on a hill. He shot it.


----------



## LGB

stickbow shooter said:


> That's the way alot of folks hunt up there. Guess its legal if your on public land and not shooting out of the vehicle.
> I remember Buck saying he seen it crossing a road when Ray shot it.
> There is another Hell of an 8 point that is on one of those tapes that a guy from ( I think Baraga county ) killed while riding his Three wheeler. He got stuck and was trying to get out and noticed a huge buck standing on a hill. He shot it.


Oh no I'm not by any means saying he killed it illegally or unethically. Your correct, many do road hunt public roads looking for deer and spot and stalk after finding deer. 100% hunting for sure. Beats sitting all day not seeing a deer. My uncle's up there hunted that way their entire lives. I was only commenting that it's not a matter of him hunting a particular deer from camera pictures or sightings during sits over a couple seasons like many hunters do


----------



## DirtySteve

LGB said:


> Not to discredit Ray or his kill but he saw that buck while driving down a logging road on the Alger/Delta county line. Just before the end of shooting light the buck ran across the two track. He stopped, pulled his 45/70 from the case and walked a few yards and saw the buck in the woods and one shot anchored him. He even said he never saw that buck and he hunts that area the entire year and runs the roads in the area looking for deer to hunt.


Sounds like a more ethical hunt than the Milo Hanson world record. Those guy's murdered that deer. It was seen/jumped/shot many times. Even shot through the rack. I really question how they determined Milo was the one who recorded the kill.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LGB

DirtySteve said:


> Sounds like a more ethical hunt than the Milo Hanson world record. Those guy's murdered that deer. It was seen/jumped/shot many times. Even shot through the rack. I really question how they determined Milo was the one who recorded the kill.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


No it's completely ethical and I actually hate using that word in most cases. Based on his story, he hunted and killed that buck.


----------



## pgpn123

DirtySteve said:


> Sounds like a more ethical hunt than the Milo Hanson world record. Those guy's murdered that deer. It was seen/jumped/shot many times. Even shot through the rack. I really question how they determined Milo was the one who recorded the kill.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Video in Milo's words.
Rompola mentioned in the article. Also how much Hanson estimates he made in the first 10 yrs ($600k w aint sheet, lol) And, says he hadn't had a really large offer to buy the rack as of then.








The Milo Hanson Buck: Why It Hasn't Been Topped, and How Much it is Worth


In 1994, Bill Jordan sat down with Milo Hanson to hear the story of his world record whitetail deer taken in Saskatchewan.




www.wideopenspaces.com


----------



## Night Moves

Groundsize said:


> With in 3 seconds I already found a net typical 8pt that is 183 1/8'' You getting to be pretty funny around here.
> 
> The Jason Sanders buck is bigger. Man that took about 5 minutes to find also simple. 9pt 192 3/8'' gross, 184 7/8'' net


What you likely found were the current world record 8 and 9 pointers and those still fell short of Rompola's claim of a 191 5/8 net score for his alleged 9 pointer. You do know that 191 is a bigger number than 183 or 184 right? Obviously math and English are not your strong suits which is really not funny but sad.


----------



## Night Moves

RHRoss said:


> I also find it pretty amusing that the hater jackwagons who don’t know sh-t of what’s true and what’s not about this, believing some fools that never seen the animal or handled it, saying it’s a fake, discrediting the 3 to 5 people that did see it, and handled it, measured it, and said it’s real, including a tribal CO/LEO, thinking all those dudes were lying, just because some weird, shady dude then chose not to go through with the entry to the book.


What about the jackwagons that blindly accept the deer as legit with no proof that it is not a fraud from Rompola, a convicted fraudster, felon? 

I have never said that those that saw or handled it were anything but innocent victim of Rompola's fraud: at least I hope they are innocent victims, but who knows.


----------



## Night Moves

DirtySteve said:


> Matt Stans of Minnesota shot a 190 5/8 8 pointer in minnesota in 2009. Unfortunately several guys were after that deer and he was ratted out for poaching it after he submitted it to the record books. Matt was stripped of the new record. It was a 7.5 yr old free range deer seen by many.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I had never heard of that one, but it still falls short of Rompola's alleged 9 pointer.


----------



## bowhunter426

DirtySteve said:


> Matt Stans of Minnesota shot a 190 5/8 8 pointer in minnesota in 2009. Unfortunately several guys were after that deer and he was ratted out for poaching it after he submitted it to the record books. Matt was stripped of the new record. It was a 7.5 yr old free range deer seen by many.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Let's not drag an innocent persons name thru the mud.

Your recollection of that story is completely inaccurate. 

Matt Stan's was hunting the deer, but was not the poacher and it was never entered to be a trophy. Matt hunted that deer for several years. In 2009 when dropping off another buck to the taxidermist he saw the deer he was after. When the deer made the local news someone knew it was poached and turned the shooter in. During the course of the investigation it was determined poached with a rifle at night and the individual had already shot 2 other bucks and failed to register them. 

It was scored after the investigation and found that it would have been a record. The Poacher had no intention of entering the deer 

I got to see the antlers in a display case in St. Paul Minnesota. Exceptional deer


----------



## Night Moves

LGB said:


> Ray Cassull from Alger county killed an 8 pointer in Alger county. Buck grossed in the mid 180s. Could be the largest 8 ever in Michigan. Not sure what it netted but it didn't look like it would have many deductions. Quite a few years ago but I believe since Rompola came out with his Record buck.


Still well short of Rompola's nine-pointer he purports to have killed.


----------



## LGB

Night Moves said:


> What you likely found were the current world record 8 and 9 pointers and those still fell short of Rompola's claim of a 191 5/8 net score for his alleged 9 pointer. You do know that 191 is a bigger number than 183 or 184 right? Obviously math and English are not your strong suits which is really not funny but sad.


I think maybe he's referring to the post by Novemberwhitetailz comment on the largest 8 pointer on record being 183" killed in Illinois. Rompola buck being 191(9 pointer)obviously is larger (if legit). Remember the 9th point would be a deduction so basically scored as an 8


----------



## LGB

Night Moves said:


> Still well short of Rompola's nine-pointer he purports to have killed.


Definitely short IF the 9 pointer he killed is in fact a legitimate authentic antlered buck. Since the Rompola "World Record" claim, there is probably a lot of skepticism about that right now.


----------



## Night Moves

Does anybody really believe that those photos of the bucks Rompola supposedly shot after the retracted, world record look legit? They are so obviously a collection of fabrications. Any competent taxidermist that looks at those is going to spot them as "fakes".


----------



## fishy cooler

DirtySteve said:


> Sounds like a more ethical hunt than the Milo Hanson world record. Those guy's murdered that deer. It was seen/jumped/shot many times. Even shot through the rack. I really question how they determined Milo was the one who recorded the kill.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


handshakes and kickbacks.


----------



## LGB

Night Moves said:


> Does anybody really believe that those photos of the bucks Rompola supposedly shot after the retracted, world record look legit? They are so obviously a collection of fabrications. Any competent taxidermist that looks at those is going to spot them as "fakes".


I'm skeptical no doubt but not willing to say 100% he's a fraud. That just isn't something I want to put on any hunter without solid facts or evidence. Too many people do it and I wouldn't want it done to me. I caught a smallmouth Bass years ago (90s) and released it after weighing it on a scale that maxed out at 8lbs. The fish bottomed out the scale easily weighing more. Fish measured 23.5" long and bigger in girth. Blind in one eye and obviously and old fish. Wife nor I brought a camera only tape measure and scale. Gave those facts to a couple guys at the local tackle shop and they laughed and basically called us liars. Never has a fish that size been seen let alone caught in that lake. It's a joke when people call other's a fraud or fake from an accomplishment not otherwise managed in an area. If his bucks antlers are fake, I say prove it but not call him out as a liar or fraud. I get the skepticism as I have it. I just won't call him something I can't prove he or his bucks are.


----------



## RHRoss

Night Moves said:


> What about the jackwagons that blindly accept the deer as legit with no proof that it is not a fraud from Rompola, a convicted fraudster, felon?
> 
> I have never said that those that saw or handled it were anything but innocent victim of Rompola's fraud: at least I hope they are innocent victims, but who knows.


So automatically because he's been convicted of a couple crimes he's lying about everything? Book Certified scorers handled that rack, do you not think they know what there looking at? What about the Tribal CO/LEO, Is he also a victim or lying? And I agree, Who Knows, certainly not you or I, or anyone else really, except Mitch


----------



## DirtySteve

bowhunter426 said:


> Let's not drag an innocent persons name thru the mud.
> 
> Your recollection of that story is completely inaccurate.
> 
> Matt Stan's was hunting the deer, but was not the poacher and it was never entered to be a trophy. Matt hunted that deer for several years. In 2009 when dropping off another buck to the taxidermist he saw the deer he was after. When the deer made the local news someone knew it was poached and turned the shooter in. During the course of the investigation it was determined poached with a rifle at night and the individual had already shot 2 other bucks and failed to register them.
> 
> It was scored after the investigation and found that it would have been a record. The Poacher had no intention of entering the deer
> 
> I got to see the antlers in a display case in St. Paul Minnesota. Exceptional deer


Ah good point. I was going off of an article about it. They feature Matt Stans holding the deer at the taxidermy shop and said it was poached. Re reading that article you are correct it never says he was the poacher. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LGB

Everybody has a gut feeling about these kinds of instances. Mine tells me something is off a little. All the facts (and only facts) tell me the antlers need to be X-rayed for sure. If he never allows X-rays of the antlers( no reason to think he will), I guess that feeling will always remain what it is. No proof to say it's not legit but no records showing it's a world record either. Milo Hanson's buck is and will reign King of the Typical bucks until it's surpassed and no doubt, it will be.


----------



## Waif




----------



## Liver and Onions

pgpn123 said:


> Still, I don't believe those organizations accept a panel score. 1 scorer only. The odds they all came up w the same score is highly unlikely. Talking 1/8's here.
> 
> I shouldn't have mentioned his kids in this. All good in that regard, k?


For any of those big bucks a panel score would be required. 3 scorers working together to arrive at a number for every measurement. 
Looking at the list of CBM scorers, a number of scorers are also certified with B&C and P&Y.


----------



## bowhunter426




----------



## RHRoss

RedM2 said:


> As a former taxidermist, what fabrications can you identify with certainty on the antlers?


He don’t know what he’s talking about!


----------



## Waif




----------



## Waif




----------



## Liver and Onions

bowhunter426 said:


> View attachment 875106


Great bucks, but when the hunter is sitting so far behind the deer it's difficult to get an accurate read on the size.

L & O


----------



## Night Moves

bowhunter426 said:


> View attachment 875106


Notice the brow tines are pointing either straight up or slightly inward on all of those even though some of the main beams point point outwards. Outward pointing main beam points are not unheard of but they are rare. Of the 80+ bucks I've killed, none are like that. It seems like most of Rompola's antlers have that rare characteristic. The odds of that occurring naturally are zero.


----------



## pgpn123

Liver and Onions said:


> For any of those big bucks a panel score would be required. 3 scorers working together to arrive at a number for every measurement.
> Looking at the list of CBM scorers, a number of scorers are also certified with B&C and P&Y.


The first score turned in will have 1 scorer only, panel score not allowed. If it's determined it's close to being a record, then it needs to be panel scored. The hunter can choose the first scorer but don't believe he can choose any on the panel.

Not the case here.


----------



## RHRoss

Night Moves said:


> Notice the brow tines are pointing either straight up or slightly inward on all of those even though some of the main beams point point outwards. Outward pointing main beam points are not unheard of but they are rare. Of the 80+ bucks I've killed, none are like that. It seems like most of Rompola's antlers have that rare characteristic. The odds of that occurring naturally are zero.


So your saying all those Deer are fakes because you’ve never killed one like it, absolutely ridiculous


----------



## Night Moves

RHRoss said:


> So your saying all those Deer are fakes because you’ve never killed one like it, absolutely ridiculous


If you can't see that they are fakes, then your eyes must be closed. If you think I'm crazy, then listen to this podcast where an award winning taxidermist picks them apart. I guarantee that most competent taxidermists that look at this stuff will come to the same conclusion. Only listen if you want to open your eyes. 



https://deerhunterpodcast.libsyn.com/213-the-rompola-buck


----------



## Groundsize

Maple_Ridge said:


> So Mitch signed a legal document from Hansons attorney prohibiting him from publicly saying his buck is #1.
> 
> Does anyone know of/seen this document, and how many years is it in effect?


I would of told Hanson and his attorney to go stick it.


----------



## Waif




----------



## Groundsize

RHRoss said:


> So your saying all those Deer are fakes because you’ve never killed one like it, absolutely ridiculous


All his deer are tiny like on the LEGLEG facebook page so of course he is going to complain when someone shoots a bunch of huge deer.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Mitch doesn't smile for the camera either, clearly that's a dead give away to all the racks being faked.









This guy does smile and the brow tines go straight up. Off the record, this is the actual real, real, world record.


----------



## bowhunter426

Night Moves said:


> Notice the brow tines are pointing either straight up or slightly inward on all of those even though some of the main beams point point outwards.


Outward like this?


----------



## Groundsize

Night Moves said:


> If you can't see that they are fakes, then your eyes must be closed. If you think I'm crazy, then listen to this podcast where an award winning taxidermist picks them apart. I guarantee that most competent taxidermists that look at this stuff will come to the same conclusion. Only listen if you want to open your eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> https://deerhunterpodcast.libsyn.com/213-the-rompola-buck


A bunch of guys held the rack even with just the skull plate. Your crazy. If you gave me a rack to hold that was fake and a fake skull plate I'd be able to tell you very quickly I have an issue with it.


----------



## Groundsize

bowhunter426 said:


> Outward like this?
> 
> View attachment 875117


To thin of nose definitely fake.


----------



## bowhunter426

Groundsize said:


> To thin of nose definitely fake.


I was thinking doe with fake antlers


----------



## Waif




----------



## Groundsize

I always wanted to drive up to traverse city and hope by luck i'd run into mitch somewhere and or knock on his door asking for an autograph on a book of his. If he answered the door that would be awesome.. Just imagine if he wanted to talk hunting.


----------



## Night Moves

Groundsize said:


> A bunch of guys held the rack even with just the skull plate. Your crazy. If you gave me a rack to hold that was fake and a fake skull plate I'd be able to tell you very quickly I have an issue with it.


You know that the skull plate was complete encased in some sort of material right and nobody actually saw it but Rompola?


----------



## Night Moves

bowhunter426 said:


> Outward like this?
> 
> View attachment 875117


First one I've ever seen like that. Very rare. Look how the points are not jutting outwards though. Try finding one with both traits like many of Rompola's have.


----------



## Waif

Night Moves said:


> You know that the skull plate was complete encased in some sort of material right and nobody actually saw it but Rompola?


[According to the first _D&DH_ article, three official antler scorers put their hands on the Rompola Buck’s rack and all three declared it was a 100 percent legit rack. One of those scorers was Gary Berger, a then 59-year-old Michigan resident who was an official scorer for the Boone and Crockett Club, the Pope and Young Club, Commemorative Bucks of Michigan and the Longhunters Society. He had more than a decade’s worth of scoring experience at that time. Berger and two other Michigan scorers — Lee Holbrook and Al Brown — spent nearly two-and-a-half hours scoring the Rompola Buck. Afterward, all three men declared the deer not only legit, but also announced its score was higher than that of the current world record (Milo Hanson Buck).

“The rack was very impressive the first time I saw it, and nothing has changed the second time I saw it,” Berger told _D&DH_ in 1999. “I saw the skull plate and how the antlers attach to the skull plate. I’ve seen a lot of skull plates and a lot of horns attached to skull plates. Everything looked real to me, and I know some Michigan DNR people have seen it. A lot of people saw it after he killed it. Many dyed-in-the-wool hunters saw it. I felt it. I inspected it. It’s real.”

Holbrook had been a P&Y and CBM scorer for more than a decade as well, and he echoed Berger’s comments.

“When we scored the buck, it was partially mounted, with the skin cut up through the skull plate so we could inspect it,” he told _D&DH_ at that time. “The rack is real. I touched the skull plate and examined it, and there was no evidence of anything wrong. I’ve seen repaired racks and sheds attached to heads by taxidermists. I’ve seen that many times, and know several taxidermists who are very good at it. On this buck, there’s no evidence of that whatsoever.”

Brown also vouched for the deer’s authenticity.

“I know there is no foul play in this,” he told _D&DH_, adding that he saw the deer the day after it was killed. “I would like all these critics to see it and analyze it for themselves. There must have been at least 15 to 20 people who had seen that buck at Mitch’s [house] before I even got there. Everything about this deer is on the up and up.”]


----------



## Groundsize

I imagine soon some new information/ news will come out on this. Seems like it is just bound to happen. Maybe Mitch will have a press conference and have @Hoytman5 to help with the presentation.


----------



## DirtySteve

Night Moves said:


> You know that the skull plate was complete encased in some sort of material right and nobody actually saw it but Rompola?


Woods N water published a picture of the rack with just the skull plate and no material. If you watch the video from post 723 it is shown at the 1:56 mark.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Waif said:


> [According to the first _D&DH_ article, three official antler scorers put their hands on the Rompola Buck’s rack and all three declared it was a 100 percent legit rack. One of those scorers was Gary Berger, a then 59-year-old Michigan resident who was an official scorer for the Boone and Crockett Club, the Pope and Young Club, Commemorative Bucks of Michigan and the Longhunters Society. He had more than a decade’s worth of scoring experience at that time. Berger and two other Michigan scorers — Lee Holbrook and Al Brown — spent nearly two-and-a-half hours scoring the Rompola Buck. Afterward, all three men declared the deer not only legit, but also announced its score was higher than that of the current world record (Milo Hanson Buck).
> 
> “The rack was very impressive the first time I saw it, and nothing has changed the second time I saw it,” Berger told _D&DH_ in 1999. “I saw the skull plate and how the antlers attach to the skull plate. I’ve seen a lot of skull plates and a lot of horns attached to skull plates. Everything looked real to me, and I know some Michigan DNR people have seen it. A lot of people saw it after he killed it. Many dyed-in-the-wool hunters saw it. I felt it. I inspected it. It’s real.”
> 
> Holbrook had been a P&Y and CBM scorer for more than a decade as well, and he echoed Berger’s comments.
> 
> “When we scored the buck, it was partially mounted, with the skin cut up through the skull plate so we could inspect it,” he told _D&DH_ at that time. “The rack is real. I touched the skull plate and examined it, and there was no evidence of anything wrong. I’ve seen repaired racks and sheds attached to heads by taxidermists. I’ve seen that many times, and know several taxidermists who are very good at it. On this buck, there’s no evidence of that whatsoever.”
> 
> Brown also vouched for the deer’s authenticity.
> 
> “I know there is no foul play in this,” he told _D&DH_, adding that he saw the deer the day after it was killed. “I would like all these critics to see it and analyze it for themselves. There must have been at least 15 to 20 people who had seen that buck at Mitch’s [house] before I even got there. Everything about this deer is on the up and up.”]


Years later, after seeing pictures, NM has declared these men with good reputations in their field, who laid hands on the rack, liars and everything about Mitch a fabricated fake. From pictures. Years later. Now it's been incased in "some sort of material" and no one but Mitch has ever seen it?? Wow, waiting on your next installment...


----------



## Waif

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Years later, after seeing pictures, NM has declared these men with good reputations in their field, who laid hands on the rack, liars and everything about Mitch a fabricated fake. From pictures. Years later. Now it's been incased in "some sort of material" and no one but Mitch has ever seen it?? Wow, waiting on your next installment...


l.o.l..

Check it out.
Mitch Rompola Buck Opinion | Taxidermy.net Forum


----------



## Groundsize

Waif said:


> [According to the first _D&DH_ article, three official antler scorers put their hands on the Rompola Buck’s rack and all three declared it was a 100 percent legit rack. One of those scorers was Gary Berger, a then 59-year-old Michigan resident who was an official scorer for the Boone and Crockett Club, the Pope and Young Club, Commemorative Bucks of Michigan and the Longhunters Society. He had more than a decade’s worth of scoring experience at that time. Berger and two other Michigan scorers — Lee Holbrook and Al Brown — spent nearly two-and-a-half hours scoring the Rompola Buck. Afterward, all three men declared the deer not only legit, but also announced its score was higher than that of the current world record (Milo Hanson Buck).
> 
> “The rack was very impressive the first time I saw it, and nothing has changed the second time I saw it,” Berger told _D&DH_ in 1999. “I saw the skull plate and how the antlers attach to the skull plate. I’ve seen a lot of skull plates and a lot of horns attached to skull plates. Everything looked real to me, and I know some Michigan DNR people have seen it. A lot of people saw it after he killed it. Many dyed-in-the-wool hunters saw it. I felt it. I inspected it. It’s real.”
> 
> Holbrook had been a P&Y and CBM scorer for more than a decade as well, and he echoed Berger’s comments.
> 
> “When we scored the buck, it was partially mounted, with the skin cut up through the skull plate so we could inspect it,” he told _D&DH_ at that time. “The rack is real. I touched the skull plate and examined it, and there was no evidence of anything wrong. I’ve seen repaired racks and sheds attached to heads by taxidermists. I’ve seen that many times, and know several taxidermists who are very good at it. On this buck, there’s no evidence of that whatsoever.”
> 
> Brown also vouched for the deer’s authenticity.
> 
> “I know there is no foul play in this,” he told _D&DH_, adding that he saw the deer the day after it was killed. “I would like all these critics to see it and analyze it for themselves. There must have been at least 15 to 20 people who had seen that buck at Mitch’s [house] before I even got there. Everything about this deer is on the up and up.”]


Question, after reading these statements which I have seen before why people such as Eberheart questioning or making false statements about the authenticity of the rack and deer and the very important skull cap? I don't get it. Must be very jealous or they are getting paid to statements such as those.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Waif said:


> l.o.l..
> 
> Check it out.
> Mitch Rompola Buck Opinion | Taxidermy.net Forum


After watching the video I suspect that it's not really a 300# live weight deer. If I was a betting man, more like 285 on the hoof and 230# dressed. Unless I can see this hanging on a certified scale, at Ebels market, with a date stamp, it's just all one big hoax.


----------



## Night Moves

DirtySteve said:


> Woods N water published a picture of the rack with just the skull plate and no material. If you watch the video from post 723 it is shown at the 1:56 mark.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Can't tell for sure in that clip, but it looks covered to me.


----------



## sureshot006

RHRoss said:


> So your saying all those Deer are fakes because you’ve never killed one like it, absolutely ridiculous


I think the idea is that it's possible but extremely, extremely unprobable that he is the only one in the region able to kill bucks that have that characteristic. Not once but several times.


----------



## Waif

Groundsize said:


> Question, after reading these statements which I have seen before why people such as Eberheart questioning or making false statements about the authenticity of the rack and deer and the very important skull cap? I don't get it. Must be very jealous or they are getting paid to statements such as those.


Beats me.
But if you or I ever suspect each other of misrepresenting a deer killed for anything more than what it is by altering it ; it'll be a sad day in hunting life. I don't care if we're enemies (we're not.). Your kills are as claimed. As are mine.
I don't have proof to the contrary of a doubted deer elsewhere . what's there to argue? That I don't actually have proof?


----------



## RHRoss

sureshot006 said:


> I think the idea is that it's possible but extremely, extremely unprobable that he is the only one in the region able to kill bucks that have that characteristic. Not once but several times.


Okay, I meant all of the pictures that were posted just previously. I get what you’re saying though. I don’t know what’s true and what’s not, I’m just debating that it’s not hardfast that it’s all fake, I also agree that some of it is fishy but contend that just because it’s fishy doesn’t mean the Animal itself is fake.


----------



## Groundsize

Night Moves said:


> Notice the brow tines are pointing either straight up or slightly inward on all of those even though some of the main beams point point outwards. Outward pointing main beam points are not unheard of but they are rare. Of the 80+ bucks I've killed, none are like that. It seems like most of Rompola's antlers have that rare characteristic. The odds of that occurring naturally are zero.


Oh the 80 plus bucks you killed where any of them world class? I think not.


----------



## sureshot006

RHRoss said:


> Okay, I meant all of the pictures that were posted just previously. I get what you’re saying though. I don’t know what’s true and what’s not, I’m just debating that it’s not hardfast that it’s all fake, I also agree that some of it is fishy but contend that just because it’s fishy doesn’t mean the Animal itself is fake.


Yeah that's where I'm at with it. The story as a whole seems a bit off. But the deer itself, I dunno, seems like it's real.


----------



## RHRoss

sureshot006 said:


> Yeah that's where I'm at with it. The story as a whole seems a bit off. But the deer itself, I dunno, seems like it's real.


Agreed, Me too


----------



## bmoffit




----------



## DirtySteve

Night Moves said:


> Can't tell for sure in that clip, but it looks covered to me.


Even if it is that is very common and legal for the record book. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Scratchy87

1000


----------



## ReeseHunter

Just wanted to be 1000. Damn you scratchy


----------



## Night Moves

Groundsize said:


> Oh the 80 plus bucks you killed where any of them world class? I think not.


No but I did shoot this little one.


----------



## Liver and Onions

ReeseHunter said:


> Just wanted to be 1000. Damn you scratchy


If I go back and delete my post, will yours then be 1000 ?

L & O


----------



## Scratchy87

ReeseHunter said:


> Just wanted to be 1000. Damn you scratchy


I literally just sat down in my blind for the last hour and pulled up this thread and it was on 999. I had to jump. Good match.


----------



## Waif

Night Moves said:


> No but I did shoot this little one.
> View attachment 875166


Dandy!

Skull plate is hidden/ covered up by some kind of taxidermy attempt though.
Body is too short , and neck form too big. On the deer's too!


----------



## RHRoss

Groundsize said:


> All his deer are tiny like on the LEGLEG facebook page so of course he is going to complain when someone shoots a bunch of huge deer.


I myself have killed roughly 60 bucks, and bout the same of doe, I ain’t gonna lie, I’ve killed a whole bunch of 1 1/2 ,2 yr olds, everything from spikes right on up to 11pt, have a barn wall to prove it, I only have 5 mounts of 1(9pt) &2(8pts) between 120” to 125”, 1 8(pt) 133” and 1 (11) at 144”, and I’m not ashamed at all nor will I hide it. I was a fairly typical Michigan Hunter and wanted to be successful and I like to eat, as I’ve gotten older I’ve become a bit more patient holding out for bigger bucks , so I started taking doe to eat. And I won’t lie about it, hide it, make anymore of it than it is because I have never cared about what anyone has to say about it. I don’t get people like that!


----------



## Groundsize

Night Moves said:


> You know that the skull plate was complete encased in some sort of material right and nobody actually saw it but Rompola?


No it wasnt..... Thats just what you heard. The people who inspected the buck and rack and measured it also as well as visually and physically inspected the skull plate. They all said it is real and no wrong doing was seen. Youre comments are getting to where no one even takes you serious anymore.


----------



## Radar420

Night Moves said:


> No but I did shoot this little one.
> View attachment 875166


Obviously fake - what type of person would go through the effort of posing outside with a shoulder mount for a picture and then leave part of the antler obscured by vegetation? Also you can see where a tine was lengthened (rather poorly I might add)


----------



## Groundsize

RHRoss said:


> I myself have killed roughly 60 bucks, and bout the same of doe, I ain’t gonna lie, I’ve killed a whole bunch of 1 1/2 ,2 yr olds, everything from spikes right on up to 11pt, have a barn wall to prove it, I only have 3 mounts of 1(9pt) &2(8pts) between 120” to 125”, 1 8(pt) 133” and 1 (11) at 144”, and I’m not ashamed at all nor will I hide it. I was a fairly typical Michigan Hunter and wanted to be successful and I like to eat, as I’ve gotten older I’ve become a bit more patient holding out for bigger bucks , so I started taking doe to eat. And I won’t lie about it, hide it, make anymore of it than it is because I have never cared about what anyone has to say about it. I don’t get people like that!


I get what your saying. Here is a very serious question for anyone. Lets say you shot that buck, a bunch of people came to see it. Even people who score and measure deer for record books. Everyone said its real, then some people called you out telling you "They" want you to have it x-rayed, which is not even necessary in any means for a book entry even work record I assume. Would you have any issues with it? I know Id be very pist. But Id probably agree and do it and then launch my own assault against them so I could have the title after bashing my name.


----------



## Groundsize

Night Moves said:


> No but I did shoot this little one.
> View attachment 875166


Antlers come out the side of its head, you sure the skull plate is not fabricated?

Plus being a Michigan man and a guide such as yourself I don't get why you're so against the Rompola buck? It has been proven to be real. In no way does it need to be x-rayed for that anyways.


----------



## RHRoss

Groundsize said:


> I get what your saying. Here is a very serious question for anyone. Lets say you shot that buck, a bunch of people came to see it. Even people who score and measure deer for record books. Everyone said its real, then some people called you out telling you "They" want you to have it x-rayed, which is not even necessary in any means for a book entry even work record I assume. Would you have any issues with it? I know Id be very pist. But Id probably agree and do it and then launch my own assault against them so I could have the title after bashing my name.


I would be pissed also, and if I had nothing to hide I’d go through with it all just to thumb my nose at the fools, the only difference with me is, I ain’t a weird guy like Mitch, and he has his reasons.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

If you gotta use the LaPratt pose it doesn't count. You're 3 feet behind that little buck.


----------



## JohnnyB87

sureshot006 said:


> I think the idea is that it's possible but extremely, extremely unprobable that he is the only one in the region able to kill bucks that have that characteristic. Not once but several times.


What if he was the only hunter in that region to target and kill escapes from a high fence operation near by that were bred to hold that trait? It's a possible explanation


----------



## Night Moves

Radar420 said:


> Obviously fake - what type of person would go through the effort of posing outside with a shoulder mount for a picture and then leave part of the antler obscured by vegetation? Also you can see where a tine was lengthened (rather poorly I might add)
> 
> View attachment 875181


That knob on that tine is called an accorn point I think. No points on that rack were altered.


----------



## welder72

Personally, I have always thought it was legit and Mitch got fed up and "thumbed his nose" to the hunting world.
Now here is a FACT:
I have heard of several people and I even know a couple guys here in central Indiana that have killed bonafide world class deer, some of them faced unbelievable grief from some in the hunting community and even conservation officers. I can only imagine what Mitch has faced and I don't really disagree with him for being quiet. 
That's my opinion.


----------



## JohnnyB87

Night Moves said:


> No but I did shoot this little one.
> View attachment 875166


Photoshopped. I'm joking, but all joking aside it does look photoshopped.


----------



## Plumbgranny

Radar420 said:


> Obviously fake - what type of person would go through the effort of posing outside with a shoulder mount for a picture and then leave part of the antler obscured by vegetation? Also you can see where a tine was lengthened (rather poorly I might add)
> 
> View attachment 875181


Brave, brave man R420!
Nobody has ever called out the "Plain Red Hat, Long-Armed Gang" and lived.
Just thought this thread could use some levity. Very impressive buck!
I do have to say, I could do with a little less thigh in the pic. 
I'm not tipping to my hand to whether I think Mitch's buck is the real deal, but if you'd like to persuade me, I'm open to the customary $10,000 offer to "come clean"


----------



## Groundsize

*Kevin Rompola*
2 weeks ago
Knows for a fact, huh?! Being Mitch’s son I can tell you this guy knows nothing for a fact! For sure he was never part of some hunt club! Wasn’t offered a million dollars! The world record whitetail is not a “multi-million dollar” commodity. I know a lot of people kiss the ground that Infalt walks on but believe me he knows nothing about my dad’s deer!

*Kevin Rompola*
2 weeks ago
We don’t care whether anybody believes it’s real or not. You either do or you don’t. But don’t be spouting off that you know for a fact that it’s not real. Unless you are one of the handful of us that have seen/handled it.


*Kevin Rompola*
2 weeks ago
 @Goltine Outdoors  if I recall correctly, early on my dad told a writer that this deer would score more than the current world record. So yes he did make it known in that way. Going back, he had a falling out with B&C years prior to shooting this buck. Probably justified on both sides. Anyway, after he shot it he never intended on entering it in the records. He had three official measures score it because he knew that would be the first question asked. There are pictures published in a national magazine of them scoring it. But people accused them of being in on a hoax. I always wondered how he would have convinced 3 guys to jeopardize their reputations for such a thing but just one of the many accusations/rumors. Anyway, as far as the x-ray issue, have you ever seen an x-ray of any of the bucks at the top of the record books? I know I haven’t and, at least at the time, it was not a requirement. This may have changed over the years, I don’t know. And as far as my dad was concerned he wasn’t going to try to prove anything to anybody. His family and close friends have seen it, handled it. We know it’s real and legitimate. He doesn’t care what anybody outside of that circle thinks. And yes, it’s hard to see him have been drug through the mud for 24 years over this but having seen the ugly side of the hunting industry I understand where it comes from. That’s why I say I don’t care whether you believe it is real or not. But I will call out anyone when I hear them say they no for a fact that it isn’t real or the evidence proves it’s not real. Express your opinion or repeat the rumors all you want but don’t make claims of fact without being able to back it up with something other than those unfounded rumors!
Show less


*Techdeath Hippie*
2 days ago
 @Kevin Rompola  did the buck burn up in a fire though ? Just asking. I find all this interesting. Never hunted in my life . But I been down a rabbit hole on YouTube about this buck this holiday . Hopefully you all have a great holiday






REPLY







*Kevin Rompola*
2 days ago
 @Techdeath Hippie  no it did not. Just another one of the rumors that is out there.


----------



## Sharkbait11

JohnnyB87 said:


> What if he was the only hunter in that region to target and kill escapes from a high fence operation near by that were bred to hold that trait? It's a possible explanation


That's what Ive thought would be a reasonable explanation if the buck is the real deal. It would help explain the rarity in the trait seen in his bucks but just cause nobody else has done it doesn't mean its not possible. Eberhart and others seem jealous because he downplayed his bucks and these guys seem more fixated on their own attention/ego so maybe find reasons to **** on him cause his pride and their pride are not the same thing, maybe they have more of an issue with him being more humble than them. I dont know the ins and out of it like some on here but there's no way at this point anyone can say anything with certainty one way or the other. Like someone said, why go through the trouble of getting it scored but not enter it if it was a fake, unless it was a fake and he believed he would get found out, otherwise why fake it for next to no reason and create controversy.

Im at an 8/10 its legit. Gotta leave some room for scepticism though.


----------



## Night Moves

JohnnyB87 said:


> Photoshopped. I'm joking, but all joking aside it does look photoshopped.


It's not photoshopped. Just an old film photo scanned in.


----------



## Night Moves

jjlrrw said:


> I hope you're not using this video to help you decide if the buck to legit or not, 1 minute in the guy is talking out his a$$ saying he was offered $1M dollars to have it X-rayed.


One thing that nobody can dispute is that Rompola's supporters are mostly from Michigan. Elsewhere, hunters familiar with Rompola's saga largely are not buying it.


----------



## Waif

RHRoss said:


> My Farm now is 403 acres (Van Buren County) the properties on 3 sides aren’t Hunted, and I’m looking for another property somewhere else (80 and up) somewhere, thinking Up North or the Thumb.


Looking elsewhere for more huh...
(That 403 imagines like a screamer. I've some relatives in the area , roughly. )


----------



## LGB

Night Moves said:


> One thing that nobody can dispute is that Rompola's supporters are mostly from Michigan. Elsewhere, hunters familiar with Rompola's saga largely are not buying it.


He's a home team player. Most don't root for other teams in other states. Just ain't how it works. Most of the in state critics are other big buck hunters. Hunters that are envious and don't want to admit he's a better hunter and that Rompola forgot more about killing trophy bucks than those will ever know. I think it's humorous.


----------



## RHRoss

Waif said:


> Looking elsewhere for more huh...
> (That 403 imagines like a screamer. I've some relatives in the area , roughly. )


Yeah, Want something unimproved, above the Rifle line, To do a camp, thinking something not to far away from Lake Huron. Thought about in the Thumb or maybe Presque Isle.


----------



## Hoytman5

Groundsize said:


> I always wanted to drive up to traverse city and hope by luck i'd run into mitch somewhere and or knock on his door asking for an autograph on a book of his. If he answered the door that would be awesome.. Just imagine if he wanted to talk hunting.


He used to invite you in for coffee and talk deer hunting back in the day. When you first entered his house there was a large wall full of deer pictures from deer he scored for CBM if I remember correctly and then there was all the mounts.


----------



## Groundsize

Hoytman5 said:


> He used to invite you in for coffee and talk deer hunting back in the day. When you first entered his house there was a large wall full of deer pictures from deer he scored for CBM if I remember correctly and then there was all the mounts.


If I come up will you go down to Mitchs house with me for a conversation?


----------



## Hoytman5

LGB said:


> He's a home team player. Most don't root for other teams in other states. Just ain't how it works. Most of the in state critics are other big buck hunters. Hunters that are envious and don't want to admit he's a better hunter and that Rompola forgot more about killing trophy bucks than those will ever know. I think it's humorous.


Another reason for that is because all the people that saw the deer that night are locals as well. Like I have said before,I question some things about this buck but one thing I believe is the rack is real. I base that off from testimony of two good friends that handled the buck the night he shot It, hardcore deer hunters that would have noticed anything suspicious. If you fabricated that rack you wouldn’t have let people handle it while it was still in the bed of your truck.


----------



## DirtySteve

Night Moves said:


> One thing that nobody can dispute is that Rompola's supporters are mostly from Michigan. Elsewhere, hunters familiar with Rompola's saga largely are not buying it.


I dont think hunters from elsewhere dig into the details because they arent vested and arent local. They hear the crazy rumors and just buy into it without much thought. Dan Infalt is a perfect example. I dont think he gave one accurate statement in his reasonings for why he felt it the buck was fake. Spewing stuff like milions being offered for an xray. Most of it was just silly.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## grouse25

DirtySteve said:


> I dont think hunters from elsewhere dig into the details because they arent vested and arent local. They hear the crazy rumors and just buy into it without much thought. Dan Infalt is a perfect example. I dont think he gave one accurate statement in his reasonings for why he felt it the buck was fake. Spewing stuff like milions being offered for an xray. Most of it was just silly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


When the number was 10k and you accuse the guy of turning down millions to have X-rays taken lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Lazy-J

Night Moves said:


> One thing that nobody can dispute is that Rompola's supporters are mostly from Michigan. Elsewhere, hunters familiar with Rompola's saga largely are not buying it.


It has always fascinated me that the majority immediately trashed mitch's lifestyle, credibility, and history of taking big bucks without ever knowing the man. " I heard from a friend that knew a guy who had an uncle that knew him, he's a total fake " I'm likely in the minority that Hope's this story doesn't fade and that one day the mystery is solved.


----------



## pgpn123

Yeah Infalt was off on millions being offered, but 10k back then was nothing to sneeze at, especially if you're bankrupt. Wait, Mitch is morally bankrupt. (was that out loud?)

#nevertoolateforxrays
#notholdingmybreath

Someone that doesn't try and stand up for themself (not family and friends) is suspicious, jmo. Most (all?) who shoot monsters face plenty of scrutiny, including Hanson, Huff, etc. Most naysayers fall off when the hunter is open. Nothing is 1000%. Untold grief is a myth with hunters that are open and stand for themselves. Hardly fact. 

Richard Smith didn't talk w Mitch. The book was Smith's opinion and conjecture, mostly from Rompola's video. Smith does have something to lose, I give him that.

Smith quotes Kevin Kreh though. But Kreh and Mitch weren't only friends, they were business partners w the lure company I believe. 

I'm leaving a little room all is on the up and up. Some act like it's impossible ole Mitch is hiding something.

I give a little more weight to Infalt and Eberhart since they're also public people w something to lose. 

Who knows


----------



## LGB

pgpn123 said:


> Yeah Infalt was off on millions being offered, but 10k back then was nothing to sneeze at, especially if you're bankrupt. Wait, Mitch is morally bankrupt. (was that out loud?)
> 
> #nevertoolateforxrays
> #notholdingmybreath
> 
> Someone that doesn't try and stand up for themself (not family and friends) is suspicious, jmo. Most (all?) who shoot monsters face plenty of scrutiny, including Hanson, Huff, etc. Most naysayers fall off when the hunter is open. Nothing is 1000%. Untold grief is a myth with hunters that are open and stand for themselves. Hardly fact.
> 
> Richard Smith didn't talk w Mitch. The book was Smith's opinion and conjecture, mostly from Rompola's video. Smith does have something to lose, I give him that.
> 
> Smith quotes Kevin Kreh though. But Kreh and Mitch weren't only friends, they were business partners w the lure company I believe.
> 
> I'm leaving a little room all is on the up and up. Some act like it's impossible ole Mitch is hiding something.
> 
> I give a little more weight to Infalt and Eberhart since they're also public people w something to lose.
> 
> Who knows


My recollection was that Smith DID in fact have a face to face interview with Rompola. I read the interview and from my memory, he did speak with him


----------



## pgpn123

LGB said:


> My recollection was that Smith DID in fact have a face to face interview with Rompola. I read the interview and from my memory, he did speak with him


Perhaps he did at another time. I'm referring to the book pages posted here, no mention of having talked to him.


----------



## CHASINEYES

Groundsize said:


> *Kevin Rompola*
> 2 weeks ago
> Knows for a fact, huh?! Being Mitch’s son I can tell you this guy knows nothing for a fact! For sure he was never part of some hunt club! Wasn’t offered a million dollars! The world record whitetail is not a “multi-million dollar” commodity. I know a lot of people kiss the ground that Infalt walks on but believe me he knows nothing about my dad’s deer!
> 
> *Kevin Rompola*
> 2 weeks ago
> We don’t care whether anybody believes it’s real or not. You either do or you don’t. But don’t be spouting off that you know for a fact that it’s not real. Unless you are one of the handful of us that have seen/handled it.
> 
> 
> *Kevin Rompola*
> 2 weeks ago
> @Goltine Outdoors  if I recall correctly, early on my dad told a writer that this deer would score more than the current world record. So yes he did make it known in that way. Going back, he had a falling out with B&C years prior to shooting this buck. Probably justified on both sides. Anyway, after he shot it he never intended on entering it in the records. He had three official measures score it because he knew that would be the first question asked. There are pictures published in a national magazine of them scoring it. But people accused them of being in on a hoax. I always wondered how he would have convinced 3 guys to jeopardize their reputations for such a thing but just one of the many accusations/rumors. Anyway, as far as the x-ray issue, have you ever seen an x-ray of any of the bucks at the top of the record books? I know I haven’t and, at least at the time, it was not a requirement. This may have changed over the years, I don’t know. And as far as my dad was concerned he wasn’t going to try to prove anything to anybody. His family and close friends have seen it, handled it. We know it’s real and legitimate. He doesn’t care what anybody outside of that circle thinks. And yes, it’s hard to see him have been drug through the mud for 24 years over this but having seen the ugly side of the hunting industry I understand where it comes from. That’s why I say I don’t care whether you believe it is real or not. But I will call out anyone when I hear them say they no for a fact that it isn’t real or the evidence proves it’s not real. Express your opinion or repeat the rumors all you want but don’t make claims of fact without being able to back it up with something other than those unfounded rumors!
> Show less
> 
> 
> *Techdeath Hippie*
> 2 days ago
> @Kevin Rompola  did the buck burn up in a fire though ? Just asking. I find all this interesting. Never hunted in my life . But I been down a rabbit hole on YouTube about this buck this holiday . Hopefully you all have a great holiday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REPLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kevin Rompola*
> 2 days ago
> @Techdeath Hippie  no it did not. Just another one of the rumors that is out there.


To add to their list of pseudo facts is, Mitch shot a 4pt that earned a removal from the club. Lol


----------



## LGB

pgpn123 said:


> Perhaps he did at another time. I'm referring to the book pages posted here, no mention of having talked to him.


Ok. Smith did do a face 2 face interview but I'm not certain of the date this occurred. I read Smith's interview back shortly after he did it. I don't know Richard Smith but some on here have made mention to him and their lack of trust in his opinions and facts. Don't know him enough to comment on that. Only that his interview of Rompola was in Smith's words, very impressive and Smith noted very honest in his opinion based on all he gave him about his hunts and the 98 Record buck kill.


----------



## mbrewer

pgpn123 said:


> Yeah Infalt was off on millions being offered, but 10k back then was nothing to sneeze at, especially if you're bankrupt. Wait, Mitch is morally bankrupt. (was that out loud?)
> 
> #nevertoolateforxrays
> #notholdingmybreath
> 
> Someone that doesn't try and stand up for themself (not family and friends) is suspicious, jmo. Most (all?) who shoot monsters face plenty of scrutiny, including Hanson, Huff, etc. Most naysayers fall off when the hunter is open. Nothing is 1000%. Untold grief is a myth with hunters that are open and stand for themselves. Hardly fact.
> 
> Richard Smith didn't talk w Mitch. The book was Smith's opinion and conjecture, mostly from Rompola's video. Smith does have something to lose, I give him that.
> 
> Smith quotes Kevin Kreh though. But Kreh and Mitch weren't only friends, they were business partners w the lure company I believe.
> 
> I'm leaving a little room all is on the up and up. Some act like it's impossible ole Mitch is hiding something.
> 
> I give a little more weight to Infalt and Eberhart since they're also public people w something to lose.
> 
> Who knows


Public people by choice, so they have something to gain as well.

I've experienced how petty and vindictive people can be when a big deer is involved and I bet you have too. That, for me, is reason enough to dismiss all of the criticism and most of the conjecture as posturing.


----------



## 3X8

Somebody give him a call and have him clear this up pronto!  



(616) 947-4635 - Google Search


----------



## mbrewer

3X8 said:


> Somebody give him a call and have him clear this up pronto!
> 
> 
> 
> (616) 947-4635 - Google Search


Don't forget to add your phone number so he can return the favor.


----------



## jr28schalm

mbrewer said:


> Don't forget to add your phone number so he can return the favor.


It's already on every sh it hole bars bathroom wall.. For a great woke hand job call ** ** ****


----------



## pgpn123

mbrewer said:


> Public people by choice, so they have something to gain as well.
> 
> I've experienced how petty and vindictive people can be when a big deer is involved and I bet you have too. That, for me, is reason enough to dismiss all of the criticism and most of the conjecture as posturing.


Agree. What's rare here is it won't end. Due to the hunter not entering it or facing scrutiny imo, which is his choice. Oh, and it's the gd potential world record typical. If this was a Wisconsin hunter/buck, we'd be getting to the bottom of something else of extreme importance lol.


----------



## Fishindeer

RHRoss said:


> Yeah, Want something unimproved, above the Rifle line, To do a camp, thinking something not to far away from Lake Huron. Thought about in the Thumb or maybe Presque Isle.


Better cross out the thumb then it’s not above the rifle line.


----------



## mbrewer

pgpn123 said:


> Agree. What's rare here is it won't end. Due to the hunter not entering it or facing scrutiny imo, which is his choice. Oh, and it's the gd potential world record typical. If this was a Wisconsin hunter/buck, we'd be getting to the bottom of something else of extreme importance lol.


I think you would see things differently if you could see things differently.


----------



## LGB

pgpn123 said:


> Agree. What's rare here is it won't end. Due to the hunter not entering it or facing scrutiny imo, which is his choice. Oh, and it's the gd potential world record typical. If this was a Wisconsin hunter/buck, we'd be getting to the bottom of something else of extreme importance lol.


Would we ???


----------



## Night Moves

mbrewer said:


> Public people by choice, so they have something to gain as well.
> 
> I've experienced how petty and vindictive people can be when a big deer is involved and I bet you have too. That, for me, is reason enough to dismiss all of the criticism and most of the conjecture as posturing.


What do any of the people stand to gain by publicly disbelieving Rompola's deer tales? The answer is nothing.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Night Moves said:


> What do any of the people stand to gain by publicly disbelieving Rompola's deer tales? The answer is nothing.


What is it for you? A sense of pride in doing what you think is right? Shaming those that you perceive as shameful?
Just curious why you're so steadfast in the belief that you are on the ride side of the topic?

My opinion only but for guys like Infalt... there's no such thing as bad press. Outside of the hardcore hunters, no one really knows anything about him. The Rompala drama brings in casual hunters and now they know who he is.. For Rompala, he didn't want the press, good or bad so when the light got too hot he shut his doors to the world and then everyone got mad at him for it. I think, most especially in the USA we have unrestricted access to the personal lives of "celebrities" that when we can't have what we want we stomp our feet and throw stones.


----------



## pgpn123

mbrewer said:


> I think you would see things differently if you could see things differently.


If it was just another Booner (just used loosely) it would have soon been in the dust bin.

I think it's a black eye of sorts for deer hunting. It is what it is. Probably talked about 100 yrs from now. Maybe history will be kind who knows.

When/if it gets beat it will start to quiet down imo.


----------



## LGB

pgpn123 said:


> If it was just another Booner (just used loosely) it would have soon been in the dust bin.
> 
> I think it's a black eye of sorts for deer hunting. It is what it is. Probably talked about 100 yrs from now. Maybe history will be kind who knows.


I think it's shameful being deceitful if it's the case but not for deer hunting. It's not deer hunting if the deer wasn't hunted. If it was killed in another state or raised and killed here in state, it's simply an act of greed and dishonesty for personal gain. Happens everyday in every sport or business.


----------



## ottertrapper

Where are “the facts” that prove this is fake? I’ve not seen any. I’ve seen lots of jealousy and speculation and nothing more. If it’s a fake prove it.


----------



## vsmorgantown

ottertrapper said:


> Where are “the facts” that prove this is fake? I’ve not seen any. I’ve seen lots of jealousy and speculation and nothing more. If it’s a fake prove it.


Proof...what about the DROOPY EARS?????? 

Agree with you completely.


----------



## LGB

vsmorgantown said:


> Proof...what about the DROOPY EARS??????
> 
> Agree with you completely.


Kinda like these. All Fakes.


----------



## Night Moves

LGB said:


> Kinda like these. All Fakes.


Those can't be fakes. Nobody would purposely mislead deer hunters; not even for financial gain, notoriety or a prank.


----------



## LGB

Night Moves said:


> Those can't be fakes. Nobody would purposely mislead deer hunters; not even for financial gain, notoriety or a prank.


You sure ??? Many think Rompola's buck is fake. I mean the droopy ears IS a dead give away.


----------



## Night Moves

The gullibility of people on here is unreal. Yesterday I posted a photo of me kneeling behind a head mount of a monster whitetail that would easily shatter not only he state record here in Michigan, but also likely rank in the top few, typical, wild whitetails ever taken and the only ones that questioned it was a few joking responses with no serious challenges or questions asked. Were talking about a 205 inch freak with 12 points, some over a foot long and a 24" spread. While it is true that I did kill that deer in a sense, with the cape being from a buck I shot, the rack was a reproduction that I bought. That head was sold as were dozens of other similar ones I mounted over the years. And if you are thinking about posting that you knew it was fake or some other such BS, you are to late for that to be a credible response. It just goes to prove my point further that people will believe anything when it comes to big bucks, even the most far fetched, unrealistic stories.


----------



## Night Moves

LGB said:


> You sure ??? Many think Rompola's buck is fake. I mean the droopy ears IS a dead give away.


Actually the droopy ears are the least of the things that make Rompola's deer look fake.


----------



## RHRoss

Night Moves said:


> The gullibility of people on here is unreal. Yesterday I posted a photo of me kneeling behind a head mount of a monster whitetail that would easily shatter not only he state record here in Michigan, but also likely rank in the top few, typical, wild whitetails ever taken and the only ones that questioned it was a few joking responses with no serious challenges or questions asked. Were talking about a 205 inch freak with 12 points, some over a foot long and a 24" spread. While it is true that I did kill that deer in a sense, with the cape being from a buck I shot, the rack was a reproduction that I bought. That head was sold as were dozens of other similar ones I mounted over the years. And if you are thinking about posting that you knew it was fake or some other such BS, you are to late for that to be a credible response. It just goes to prove my point further that people will believe anything when it comes to big bucks, even the most far fetched, unrealistic stories.


Gullibility goes go both ways, like you believing we are all gullible, your gullibility is believing it’s a true fake with absolutely no evidence of such, except for a few who never seen or handled the Animal saying as such, and disbelieving the ones that did see and handle it saying it wasn’t, including thinking a seasoned experienced Tribal CO/LEO who seen and handled it. Seems to me your credibility is Toast. And btw, who would ever want a Mount of a replica fake rack buck, let alone pay for one? It’s as ridiculous as your argument to Mitch’s Animal being fake… lmfao!


----------



## Botiz

Night Moves said:


> The gullibility of people on here is unreal. Yesterday I posted a photo of me kneeling behind a head mount of a monster whitetail that would easily shatter not only he state record here in Michigan, but also likely rank in the top few, typical, wild whitetails ever taken and the only ones that questioned it was a few joking responses with no serious challenges or questions asked. Were talking about a 205 inch freak with 12 points, some over a foot long and a 24" spread. While it is true that I did kill that deer in a sense, with the cape being from a buck I shot, the rack was a reproduction that I bought. That head was sold as were dozens of other similar ones I mounted over the years. And if you are thinking about posting that you knew it was fake or some other such BS, you are to late for that to be a credible response. It just goes to prove my point further that people will believe anything when it comes to big bucks, even the most far fetched, unrealistic stories.


Just to review: You’re saying that because a non-famous guy who no one recognizes or cares about, who has nothing to do with the topic of the thread at hand, secretly posted a bogus picture of himself with a buck, which is one of perhaps a million such pictures on this website, and no one called it out as fake (which would go against the grain of said website, but that’s beside the point) that you’ve proven that Mitch Rompola never killed a record whitetail.


----------



## ottertrapper

Night Moves you still have provided zero facts to this thread that Rompola buck is fake?  We need actual facts to prove anything let’s see it if you have it


----------



## Liver and Onions

ottertrapper said:


> Where are “the facts” that prove this is fake? I’ve not seen any. I’ve seen lots of jealousy and speculation and nothing more. If it’s a fake prove it.


This was attempted by offering him $20,000 to have the antlers x-ray . No other requirements and he collects the money regardless of the outcome. He declined. What else could have been done at that time or now ?
I don't see any jealousy, why would anyone be jealous of someone who has backed himself into this corner ?
Lots of speculation by many on both sides of the story, including myself. 
The story ends when the antlers are x-rayed.......if they still exist.

L & O


----------



## Night Moves

RHRoss said:


> Gullibility goes go both ways, like you believing we are all gullible, your gullibility is believing it’s a true fake with absolutely no evidence of such, except for a few who never seen or handled the Animal saying as such, and disbelieving the ones that did see and handle it saying it wasn’t, including thinking a seasoned experienced Tribal CO/LEO who seen and handled it. Seems to me your credibility is Toast. And btw, who would ever want a Mount of a replica fake rack buck, let alone pay for one? It’s as ridiculous as your argument to Mitch’s Animal being fake… lmfao!


First, I never said those that saw it in person lied about it. I would like to believe that they were victims of a con job unless proven elsewise. You and others are the ones putting words in my mouth that are total lies. 

Second, I did in fact sell dozens of replica mounts over the years as a way to make money. They sold for a lot of money and people from all over the country bought them, both hunters and non-hunters. In fact, there are many other taxidermists now selling them too, to the point where the market has gotten flooded. You could google it if you want to look at some. There are thousands of mounted, reproduction racks out there and thousands of giants taken from game farms too. Those are just the facts.


----------



## LGB

Night Moves said:


> Actually the droopy ears are the least of the things that make Rompola's deer look fake.


I think if there wasn't all the suspicion around his buck, all those things you speak of being fake, wouldn't look so fake.


----------



## RHRoss

Night Moves said:


> First, I never said those that saw it in person lied about it. I would like to believe that they were victims of a con job unless proven elsewise. You and others are the ones putting words in my mouth that are total lies.
> 
> Second, I did in fact sell dozens of replica mounts over the years as a way to make money. They sold for a lot of money and people from all over the country bought them, both hunters and non-hunters. In fact, there are many other taxidermists now selling them too, to the point where the market has gotten flooded. You could google it if you want to look at some. There are thousands of mounted, reproduction racks out there and thousands of giants taken from game farms too. Those are just the facts.


Okay, Maybe I have put the wrong words in your mouth, not really my intention, I don’t know if it’s real or not either, but I tend to lean towards the people that have seen and handled the Deer/Antlers, I don’t believe it is a good enough job to dupe everyone that seen/handled it, and I definitely don’t believe anyone that hasn’t seen or handled it. And them replicas, I suppose if ya had a store, sportsman’s club, Bar/restaurant (maybe) buying a replica, but buying one to hang in say, your house, it’s ridiculous, the only mounts worthy of paying for are the ones I shoot myself.


----------



## Lazy-J

Seems like one would have to be both a magician & world class taxidermist to do surgery and alter the skullcap of a deer that would pass the scrutiny of those who measured and scored the deer. How would an altered skull hold up to the pressure of handling the deer from the recovery to loading in and out of a truck several times? Oops, the left antler just wiggled. Now the inside spread is only 30 inches. I think not.


----------



## RHRoss

Lazy-J said:


> Seems like one would have to be both a magician & world class taxidermist to do surgery and alter the skullcap of a deer that would pass the scrutiny of those who measured and scored the deer. How would an altered skull hold up to the pressure of handling the deer from the recovery to loading in and out of a truck several times? Oops, the left antler just wiggled. Now the inside spread is only 30 inches. I think not.


And the pictures of it hanging by the Antlers!…. Lmao


----------



## Night Moves

RHRoss said:


> And the pictures of it hanging by the Antlers!…. Lmao


Never saw those. Please share.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Night Moves said:


> The gullibility of people on here is unreal. Yesterday I posted a photo of me kneeling behind a head mount of a monster whitetail that would easily shatter not only he state record here in Michigan, but also likely rank in the top few, typical, wild whitetails ever taken and the only ones that questioned it was a few joking responses with no serious challenges or questions asked. Were talking about a 205 inch freak with 12 points, some over a foot long and a 24" spread. While it is true that I did kill that deer in a sense, with the cape being from a buck I shot, the rack was a reproduction that I bought. That head was sold as were dozens of other similar ones I mounted over the years. And if you are thinking about posting that you knew it was fake or some other such BS, you are to late for that to be a credible response. It just goes to prove my point further that people will believe anything when it comes to big bucks, even the most far fetched, unrealistic stories.


Geez, the only thing that picture proves is that you are a taxidermist. How can you expect people to know something is fake by a picture? Oh, I see how you could think that...

Having held a replica mount myself, you can most certainly tell it is not the real thing. They look real but they do not feel real, at all, nor do they have the weight. But again, just a picture.

There are credible people that have held mitches buck before and after it was caped and mounted who say it was real.

You look at a picture and call them all liars...


----------



## RHRoss

Night Moves said:


> Never saw those. Please share.


Groundsize posted them a couple pages back


----------



## Night Moves

RHRoss said:


> Groundsize posted them a couple pages back


Didn't see any photos of the deer hanging.


----------



## vsmorgantown

All I know is, this is REAL and good beer…
Have a great weekend and Happy New Years guys and gals!


----------



## fishnpbr

vsmorgantown said:


> All I know is, this is REAL and good beer…
> Have a great weekend and Happy New Years guys and gals!
> View attachment 875490


Perfection in every way!!


----------



## Groundsize

Lazy-J said:


> Seems like one would have to be both a magician & world class taxidermist to do surgery and alter the skullcap of a deer that would pass the scrutiny of those who measured and scored the deer. How would an altered skull hold up to the pressure of handling the deer from the recovery to loading in and out of a truck several times? Oops, the left antler just wiggled. Now the inside spread is only 30 inches. I think not.


Very good thinking. I can totally agree with that.


----------



## Groundsize

Night Moves said:


> Didn't see any photos of the deer hanging.


I never took a picture of my biggest buck ever hanging this year either. Mine must be fake also?


----------



## Groundsize

You guys need to join the Mitch Rompola fan club on facebook. There are some people on there that are good friends with Mitch and have seen and actually held the buck and seen it in every aspect.


----------



## TK81

Liver and Onions said:


> The story ends when the antlers are x-rayed.......if they still exist.


If the antlers get x-rayed and pass muster...then the doubters will just shift the narrative to it coming from a high fence operation.

Mitch has nothing to gain.


----------



## Night Moves

Groundsize said:


> I never took a picture of my biggest buck ever hanging this year either. Mine must be fake also?


I could care less about your deer and what you did or didn't do with it.

Someone made an assertion that you posted a pic of Rompolas deer hanging. I didn't see it. Did you post it or is this just more misinformation?


----------



## bowhunter426

Can't forget this stud
Look at those inward pointing browtines


----------



## Fishindeer

Night Moves said:


> The gullibility of people on here is unreal. Yesterday I posted a photo of me kneeling behind a head mount of a monster whitetail that would easily shatter not only he state record here in Michigan, but also likely rank in the top few, typical, wild whitetails ever taken and the only ones that questioned it was a few joking responses with no serious challenges or questions asked. Were talking about a 205 inch freak with 12 points, some over a foot long and a 24" spread. While it is true that I did kill that deer in a sense, with the cape being from a buck I shot, the rack was a reproduction that I bought. That head was sold as were dozens of other similar ones I mounted over the years. And if you are thinking about posting that you knew it was fake or some other such BS, you are to late for that to be a credible response. It just goes to prove my point further that people will believe anything when it comes to big bucks, even the most far fetched, unrealistic stories.


I seen your picture thought it was a very large set of antlers. Didn’t doubt you cause why should I ? You said it was one you shot again why should I doubt you. ( Edit you said one you got. Never said a Michigan deer either.) Many pictures of extreme large antler deer on here. Don’t know the story behind most. Someone post a picture I tend to believe them. Unless I’m shown otherwise. Now when or if you post a pic of your deer I now may be skeptical of your honesty. Never shot one that size so certainly can’t judge antler inches especially in a picture. Myself I believe Mitch’s deer is legitimate. Maybe a different kind of guy with a few personal things that he didn’t want dug up. His history of deer kills proves to me he’s a step or two ahead of most Michigan hunters. Hopefully one day someone proves it’s legit. Or not.


----------



## Night Moves

bowhunter426 said:


> Can't forget this stud
> Look at those inward pointing browtines
> View attachment 875501


Call Rompola and he will get them all pointing outward for you.


----------



## bowhunter426

Night Moves said:


> Call Rompola and he will get them all pointing outward for you.


That's him in the picture.......


----------



## mbrewer

Night Moves said:


> What do any of the people stand to gain by publicly disbelieving Rompola's deer tales? The answer is nothing.


Same as you, attention. But for them attention = $


----------



## mbrewer

Night Moves said:


> The gullibility of people on here is unreal. Yesterday I posted a photo of me kneeling behind a head mount of a monster whitetail that would easily shatter not only he state record here in Michigan, but also likely rank in the top few, typical, wild whitetails ever taken and the only ones that questioned it was a few joking responses with no serious challenges or questions asked. Were talking about a 205 inch freak with 12 points, some over a foot long and a 24" spread. While it is true that I did kill that deer in a sense, with the cape being from a buck I shot, the rack was a reproduction that I bought. That head was sold as were dozens of other similar ones I mounted over the years. And if you are thinking about posting that you knew it was fake or some other such BS, you are to late for that to be a credible response. It just goes to prove my point further that people will believe anything when it comes to big bucks, even the most far fetched, unrealistic stories.


So you lied but we're gullible? lol


----------



## LGB

Hoytman5 said:


> I’m always afraid to look at MI Buckpole. I’ve seen at least 3 different bucks I’ve been hunting end up on there with some other lucky hunter!😜


Well, I'd say that makes you a pretty Darn good hunter IMO. Your scouting and Intel is phenomenal to locate deer (in numbers) that get shot and posted on Mi Buckpole. Those aren't little deer. Kudos. You now just need to hang tags on more deer that you have on camera before they get shot. That's several steps closer than I get most years


----------



## Night Moves

RedM2 said:


> Not that it matters much, but your commentary above certainly doesn't align with your statement earlier that, "They are so obviously a collection of fabrications. Any competent taxidermist that looks at those is going to spot them as "fakes"."
> 
> You being a former taxidermist taxidermist really puts your statements in an interesting juxtaposition. It's rather confusing.


That's when I first started looking into it over 20 years ago. I hadn't even seen some of Rompola's other suspect deer until more recently.


----------



## RHRoss

Night Moves said:


> That's when I first started looking into it over 20 years ago. I hadn't even seen some of Rompola's other suspect deer until more recently.


So now they are all suspect? Lmfao


----------



## Night Moves

Botiz said:


> Nothing cowardly about it. You don’t argue well.


Those who insult on the Internet are cowardly bullies. I looked it up.


----------



## sureshot006

Botiz said:


> I respectfully disagree. That’s like saying there’s no way Alabama could have won all of those national championships. It does happen and it’s an incredible achievement that most everyone else can hardly even imagine. But stuff like that happens all the time when you’re the best of the best.


No it's not like that at all.


----------



## TK81

Night Moves said:


> Those who insult on the Internet are cowardly bullies. I looked it up.


I have to ask...

Did you ever entertain MMA, or was the arm wrestling gig the only bullying you did? I might not agree with your opinions all the time, but I don't think coward would be a good description for you.


----------



## RHRoss

TK81 said:


> I have to ask...
> 
> Did you ever entertain MMA, or was the arm wrestling gig the only bullying you did? I might not agree with your opinions all the time, but I don't think coward would be a good description for you.


I’ve seen the toughest, big talkers turn into crying little sissy girls on Night Patrols when we come under fire! Tough talk, and surely not arm wrestling (lmfao) defines tough.


----------



## sureshot006

Groundsize said:


> I wonder if sureshot knows about this?


I thought everyone knew about this for a long time. Like a year.


----------



## Grandriverrat

Botiz said:


> Well that would explain why I think Night Moves is an idiot.


Sure sounds like the same dude to me! Flex that muscle!


----------



## RHRoss

Grandriverrat said:


> Sure sounds like the same dude to me! Flex that muscle!


One in the same, as he is


----------



## Night Moves

TK81 said:


> I have to ask...
> 
> Did you ever entertain MMA, or was the arm wrestling gig the only bullying you did? I might not agree with your opinions all the time, but I don't think coward would be a good description for you.


Arm wrestling is bullying?


----------



## sureshot006

Besides, I thought we were bashing mitch not TS/NM.

I laugh every time I see his new username abbreviated where he posted last in the unread threads list. And no, I don't think I'm racist. But maybe pescy will correct me.


----------



## sureshot006

Night Moves said:


> Arm wrestling is bullying?


For a long time I didn't know how much talent it actually takes to win. Not simply strength. Not even close.


----------



## Grandriverrat

RHRoss said:


> One in the same, as he is


Not a fan then, really not a fan now!


----------



## Waif

I mean to be respectful of Mr. Huffman. If anyone should be concerned about a rack , it's prospective buyer should be entitled to full inspection and disclosure. It didn't make it that far. Not saying I'm on board with his every opinion , but I can certainly respect his antler collecting experience.

His writing did clarify to me why there was any note of Mitch going home to grab a vid camera as a fact. And that being a suggestion it was to grab a set of antlers to attach to the buck.
Not sure why he was so intent on discrediting the buck when it had not been advanced far enough to prove a legal gotcha yet.
Genius enough to fool multiple people with fake antlers , but not genius enough to make the antlers on a deer appear convincing?
Ones experience in hands on taxidermy and a study of others work would affect the outcome.
And if fraudulent , a study of fraudulent cases would be paramount before attempting the deception.
Why then the sloppy work not edited / altered farther? No witness noticed blood on an ear and chased it's source?
As a C.O. I might suspect a .22 to the ear if I saw a leaking ear.


----------



## Night Moves

Grandriverrat said:


> Not a fan then, really not a fan now!


I've never wanted nor desired any fans unlike Rompola before it all blew up on him.


----------



## RHRoss

Waif said:


> I mean to be respectful of Mr. Huffman. If anyone should be concerned about a rack , it's prospective buyer should be entitled to full inspection and disclosure. It didn't make it that far. Not saying I'm on board with his every opinion , but I can certainly respect his antler collecting experience.
> 
> His writing did clarify to me why there was any note of Mitch going home to grab a vid camera as a fact. And that being a suggestion it was to grab a set of antlers to attach to the buck.
> Not sure why he was so intent on discrediting the buck when it had not been advanced far enough to prove a legal gotcha yet.
> Genius enough to fool multiple people with fake antlers , but not genius enough to make the antlers on a deer appear convincing?
> Ones experience in hands on taxidermy and a study of others work would affect the outcome.
> And if fraudulent , a study of fraudulent cases would be paramount before attempting the deception.
> Why then the sloppy work not edited / altered farther? No witness noticed blood on an ear and chased it's source?
> As a C.O. I might suspect a .22 to the ear if I saw a leaking ear.


Huffman is a Jackwagon!


----------



## RHRoss

Night Moves said:


> I've never wanted nor desired any fans unlike Rompola before it all blew up on him.


Hilarious


----------



## Night Moves

RHRoss said:


> Huffman is a Jackwagon!


So everybody with a different opinion than you is a Jackwagon? So are you a Jack wagon if you change your mind? LoL


----------



## DirtySteve

Night Moves said:


> I've never wanted nor desired any fans unlike Rompola before it all blew up on him.


Why do you say rompola desired fans? For entering so many bucks in record books there sure is a shortage of interviews out there with the guy. You see the same 1 over and over. I have told the story of going to see mitch at an outdoor show before the big buck and he was a no show for his seminar. He had a history of not showing up for public speaking. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RHRoss

Night Moves said:


> So everybody with a different opinion than you is a Jackwagon? So are you a Jack wagon if you change your mind? LoL


Yup, but I don’t flip flop as easily as you, lol


----------



## TK81

Night Moves said:


> Arm wrestling is bullying?


Probably not. I worked with a guy for years and he never even told me that he was into it. I would have never guessed. I was doing some internet research a few years after he left the company and saw that he was a captain of team USA at one point.

I just think it is a bit funny when people call others cowards when they really know nothing about them.


----------



## RHRoss

TK81 said:


> Probably not. I worked with a guy for years and he never even told me that he was into it. I would have never guessed. I was doing some internet research a few years after he left the company and saw that he was a captain of team USA at one point.
> 
> I just think it is a bit funny when people call others cowards when they really know nothing about them.


What’s really funny is thinking Arm Wrestling is a sport, lmfao


----------



## Waif

RHRoss said:


> Huffman is a Jackwagon!


I disagree. He wasn't.
Cautiously optimistic I'd imagine when shopping. And without his chosen inspection of the rack and skull plate I can understand why it was a "no sale" in his opinion.
No , I'm not suggesting there was ever a suggestion of his acquiring them. But his interest was suited to his hobby quite clearly.

Skull plates get cut in half. Antlers fit better in small planes. A taxi can mount them. As can others. When it's not a potential book animal , no problem. Just don't exaggerate. (And someone will anyways.) But on potential book / record heads , don't split them.
Here is where those small notched out amounts of skull plates bother me.
A friend has had a couple break. The wishbone type effect.
Heavy antlers on a little bit of skull plate during drying time? Could I weight one side like a wet wishbone?
My luck it would break.
But hide covered mounts still use a small notched out piece of skull plate regardless.
I can see reinforcing the minute amount of bone.
Was the Rompola bucks skull plate (notched piece) covered on the bottom as well when measured?

All to say , till inspected by unbiased folks experienced in what intact unmolested bone and antlers and bone antler junctions should appear as , I've still little to go on.

Permagranite? Or whatever it's called. Seems an old writing had black teeth result when used for some illness. A sample during inspection would confirm or deny. Plenty of other stains exist too.
I had a buck that looked for all the world like someone painted his antlers orange. Killed him regardless.
It has faded with time , but shortly after I noted the amount of sumac rubbed in the area. The source of the orange? I didn't dig into it.
Bet folks would have wondered though if I had plastered pictures of such orange antlers on the internet...


----------



## Waif

TK81 said:


> Probably not. I worked with a guy for years and he never even told me that he was into it. I would have never guessed. I was doing some internet research a few years after he left the company and saw that he was a captain of team USA at one point.
> 
> I just think it is a bit funny when people call others cowards when they really know nothing about them.


Don't be gettin all froggy now...


----------



## Groundsize

RHRoss said:


> I’ve seen the toughest, big talkers turn into crying little sissy girls on Night Patrols when we come under fire! Tough talk, and surely not arm wrestling (lmfao) defines tough.


Is there an old man division?


----------



## piketroller

Night Moves said:


> So everybody with a different opinion than you is a Jackwagon? So are you a Jack wagon if you change your mind? LoL


You can identify as a Jill wagon if you would prefer that. Maybe even both of them at the same time. What an age we now live in.


----------



## Groundsize

I’d say some other people loves the attention more. Running and gunning all over the state to shoot a 100” CBM buck just for a book entry that means nothing for book entries with any meaning. Has nothing to do with being a good hunter. If you are that’s great but I don’t see a reason to enter such a small buck in the books.


----------



## anagranite

Night Moves said:


> Those who insult on the Internet are cowardly bullies. I looked it up.


I totally agree and have deleted many typed up posts that would have put me in that category.


----------



## anagranite

Groundsize said:


> I’d say eberhart loves the attention more then anyone! Running and gunning all over the state to shoot a 100” CBM buck just for a book entry that means nothing for book entries with any meaning.


He's probably an excellent hunter but his arrogance and his inability to acknowledge any other process to kill big bucks is offsetting. I've lost respect for him the more I listen to his interviews.


----------



## Mole Hill




----------



## PunyTrout

Happy New Year ya bunch of filthy animals.  



Rompola threads never disappoint.


----------



## Sharkbait11

anagranite said:


> He's probably an excellent hunter but his arrogance and his inability to acknowledge any other process to kill big bucks is offsetting. I've lost respect for him the more I listen to his interviews.


In the D&DH interview you can see hes getting a chubby when the guy interviewing him takes shots at Rompola and agrees with his points on why he doesn't think the buck is real. Almost like the interview was setup to smear Rompola even further and promote John. Low class act from a guy that should have a little more class than that. No wonder he left MS, couldn't take the criticism on here but he sure can dish it out. hmmmmm....and someone earlier said John has nothing to gain from doing that interview. I disagree, he stands to gain notoriety and continue to put down Rompola whom he clearly had a ego feud with. Ive read his books and learned alot, hes earned where he is in the deer hunting world but he could have some more class than what he showed IMO.


----------



## RedM2

Night Moves said:


> That's when I first started looking into it over 20 years ago. I hadn't even seen some of Rompola's other suspect deer until more recently.


This still doesn't explain your statements. Your response reads as back peddling that still doesn't clarify anything. In fact, it just further muddies the waters you're swimming in regarding this discussion. A competent taxidermist, according to you, should be able to spot his deer as fake. The other big bucks he's killed have absolutely ZERO to do with a competent taxidermist's ability to identify the buck in question's legitimacy.

Additionally, you said you initially thought the rack was real. To state, "At one time I thought that the buck was perfectly legit and posted so on here," indicates you looked into that particular deer.


----------



## sureshot006

Groundsize said:


> Is there an old man division?


I bet he would beat you. Maybe even triplelunger. It's a "sport" that actually has a bit of skill and technique involved.


----------



## Hoytman5

LGB said:


> Well, I'd say that makes you a pretty Darn good hunter IMO. Your scouting and Intel is phenomenal to locate deer (in numbers) that get shot and posted on Mi Buckpole. Those aren't little deer. Kudos. You now just need to hang tags on more deer that you have on camera before they get shot. That's several steps closer than I get most years


The one that makes me most nervous is the buck I hit this year on Nov. 12th. I’d cry if I saw that one on MI Buckpole, especially knowing I had my shot at him. @Namrock and @ReeseHunter know about the big 9 I was after in 2018 that ended up on MI Buckpole shot by a young female bowhunter. It was cool though, better than being poached or hit by a car.


----------



## RHRoss

Groundsize said:


> Is there an old man division?


No, Sadly


----------



## RHRoss

Waif said:


> I disagree. He wasn't.
> Cautiously optimistic I'd imagine when shopping. And without his chosen inspection of the rack and skull plate I can understand why it was a "no sale" in his opinion.
> No , I'm not suggesting there was ever a suggestion of his acquiring them. But his interest was suited to his hobby quite clearly.
> 
> Skull plates get cut in half. Antlers fit better in small planes. A taxi can mount them. As can others. When it's not a potential book animal , no problem. Just don't exaggerate. (And someone will anyways.) But on potential book / record heads , don't split them.
> Here is where those small notched out amounts of skull plates bother me.
> A friend has had a couple break. The wishbone type effect.
> Heavy antlers on a little bit of skull plate during drying time? Could I weight one side like a wet wishbone?
> My luck it would break.
> But hide covered mounts still use a small notched out piece of skull plate regardless.
> I can see reinforcing the minute amount of bone.
> Was the Rompola bucks skull plate (notched piece) covered on the bottom as well when measured?
> 
> All to say , till inspected by unbiased folks experienced in what intact unmolested bone and antlers and bone antler junctions should appear as , I've still little to go on.
> 
> Permagranite? Or whatever it's called. Seems an old writing had black teeth result when used for some illness. A sample during inspection would confirm or deny. Plenty of other stains exist too.
> I had a buck that looked for all the world like someone painted his antlers orange. Killed him regardless.
> It has faded with time , but shortly after I noted the amount of sumac rubbed in the area. The source of the orange? I didn't dig into it.
> Bet folks would have wondered though if I had plastered pictures of such orange antlers on the internet...


Dude, I just like the word “ Jackwagon “.


----------



## Groundsize

Hoytman5 said:


> The one that makes me most nervous is the buck I hit this year on Nov. 12th. I’d cry if I saw that one on MI Buckpole, especially knowing I had my shot at him. @Namrock and @ReeseHunter know about the big 9 I was after in 2018 that ended up on MI Buckpole shot by a young female bowhunter. It was cool though, better than being poached or hit by a car.


November 12th was a magical day this year. I killed my big one and my buddy killed a 185” same day.


----------



## Night Moves

Some of you brought of John Eberhart opinion on Rompola and of course since he disagreed with some of the opinions of some on here that are prone to chronic butt-hurt, insults and character attacks ensued, which is is pathetic and all to common on here. I remember talking to him after some know-it-all-wanabes got on his case with some stupid stuff years ago, so there is no doubt why he left here. I'm sure many other valuable members have also been driven away by the same bullying behavior that behaves in a pack mentality on here. I've come and gone several times since it get exhausting dealing with the same BS time and time again, but I'm not the type to be bullied into submission. Take for instance on this thread I've been accused of calling those that have seen and handled the Rompola buck as liars over and over and over and over despite the fact that I've never done that and have stuck to the stance that they are likely victims of the fraud until proven otherwise, repeating that over and over and over ad nauseum. Its no wonder why a great hunting resource like John quit posting on here a long time ago. I'm sure he has better things to do with his time rather than put up with the "jack wagon" brigade.


----------



## Dish7

Groundsize said:


> I’d say some other people loves the attention more. Running and gunning all over the state to shoot a 100” CBM buck just for a book entry that means nothing for book entries with any meaning. Has nothing to do with being a good hunter. If you are that’s great but I don’t see a reason to enter such a small buck in the books.


Is this in reference to J Eberhart?


----------



## Grandriverrat

A trophy is always in the eye of the beholder. My most memorable deer was a button buck shot with a Darton bow that I had for 5 years. (Sorry Hoyt Man) I was going to register it somewhere but, I knew there were dudes like TS here that would want me to X-ray the skull. That’s a wrap all! It’s been great to follow all of you good or bad. I wish you ALL the very best of health and happiness in the coming year! See you on a pissing match forum here somewhere soon!


----------



## Groundsize

No big bucks getting killed in grand traverse. Zero per calderon


----------



## Groundsize

None of the world record bucks were ever xrayed. Total insult to ask that or put that on the table. I’d tell anyone who asked me to get a skull and rack xrayed to go pound sand.

but now if Mitch came out and did seminars I would be first in line with cash in hand to listen to him that’s for sure.


----------



## Groundsize

RedM2 said:


> If I'm reading what you're typing correctly, that's strange, really strange. It would be eye opening for me, too. I don't know if I could trust the mental stability of someone with this type of obsession much less their word on subject matter.


Hey I like Rompola also. I feel he is one awesome hunter and scouter.! Just imagine being able to hunt and learn from him over a period of time. But unlike Calderon I do not have a wall devoted to Mitch’s buck. I do love the buck but that reminds me of a serial killer .


----------



## Groundsize

Mole Hill said:


> I feel like a jackwagon now for buying this paperweight!
> View attachment 875814


Where did you get that? I want one also.


----------



## pgpn123

Damn nice buck. Grand Traverse state land no less.
I'm guessing no other world record buck hunter has acted like Rompola either. His secrecy and paranoia are reasonable cause for concern imo. Someone's background comes into play whether some think it's fair or not. It can matter in many areas of life. That's not to say it wasn't fair chase, but it doesn't help a solo reclusive hunter killing an unbelievable buck who won't stand up for himself.
Calderone's wall has a lot of newspaper articles from the time period. They typically go from backing Mitch to questioning him. Take them for what they're worth.
Btw, that self proclaimed whitetail hall of fame museum has plenty else to look at w dozens of replica mounts and stories of famous bucks and all kinds of other whitetail odds and ends that has nothing to do w Rompola. I don't care if anyone goes but if you're in the area with a good hour to kill you'll be glad you did. Mitch lovers disregard lol.


----------



## DirtySteve

Groundsize said:


> None of the world record bucks were ever xrayed. Total insult to ask that or put that on the table. I’d tell anyone who asked me to get a skull and rack xrayed to go pound sand.
> 
> but now if Mitch came out and did seminars I would be first in line with cash in hand to listen to him that’s for sure.


I doubt the world record and a couple top 10's would pass an x ray test. Several have been repaired racks. Including the hanson buck. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## pgpn123

Mitch's friend has him recorded laughing that the buck is a hoax.


----------



## JS714

pgpn123 said:


> Mitch's friend has him recorded laughing that the buck is a hoax.


Is this serious? A recording you've heard or heard about? Not trying to be an a$$ (I never have to try very hard though), but there's so much BS flying that it's hard to tell the mud from the manure.


----------



## Hoytman5

Groundsize said:


> No big bucks getting killed in grand traverse. Zero per calderon
> View attachment 875899


C’mon Paul, let’s leave GT County out of this discussion!


----------



## LGB

Hoytman5 said:


> C’mon Paul, let’s leave GT County out of this discussion!


Not everyone on this forum feels GT county is a dud. GT county can be the poster child for APR works.


----------



## mbrewer

Groundsize said:


> None of the world record bucks were ever xrayed. Total insult to ask that or put that on the table. I’d tell anyone who asked me to get a skull and rack xrayed to go pound sand.
> 
> but now if Mitch came out and did seminars I would be first in line with cash in hand to listen to him that’s for sure.


The lesson in all of this is; Please yourself however you like, in private, but if you choose to do it in public, people are going to judge you for it. They will because you asked for it.

Mitch was doing the Hokey Pokey while everyone else was playing Musical Chairs.


----------



## pgpn123

JS714 said:


> Is this serious? A recording you've heard or heard about? Not trying to be an a$$ (I never have to try very hard though), but there's so much BS flying that it's hard to tell the mud from the manure.


as serious as some who don't respond when you call them out, but presumably want to be taken seriously

seems like they close their eyes and think no one can see them

they win every discussion lol


----------



## pgpn123

Groundsize said:


> None of the world record bucks were ever xrayed. Total insult to ask that or put that on the table. I’d tell anyone who asked me to get a skull and rack xrayed to go pound sand.
> 
> but now if Mitch came out and did seminars I would be first in line with cash in hand to listen to him that’s for sure.


Tell ya what...since 10k ain't sheet why don't you offer it to Milo to have his xray'd? Or Huff, or....


----------



## RMH

Namrock said:


> That's about how my 1st conversation with @Groundsize went. Then we had Hotdogs on 1 of his boats.
> View attachment 875800





Groundsize said:


> Don’t forget we are fishing this spring.


For some reason I don't think Mitch would want to go......


----------



## Night Moves

LGB said:


> Not everyone on this forum feels GT county is a dud. GT county can be the poster child for APR works.


I can agree with that. If anything, the chances of someone taking monster bucks now in that region is far greater than it was in 1998. I know of several people that have taken their personal bests recently there after hunting there for decades. Some have taken personal bests over and over in the last 10 years.


----------



## mbrewer

Night Moves said:


> I can agree with that. If anything, the chances of someone taking monster bucks now in that region is far greater than it was in 1998. I know of several people that have taken their personal bests recently there after hunting there for decades. Some have taken personal bests over and over in the last 10 years.


Are any of us the same hunter we were decades ago? I'm not, not even close. 

Every hunter that sticks at it will eventually realize the results of their own desire x ability = opportunity equation. Smoking the APR Hopium is how we blame other people for our results.


----------



## LGB

mbrewer said:


> Are any of us the same hunter we were decades ago? I'm not, not even close.
> 
> Every hunter that sticks at it will eventually realize the results of their own desire x ability = opportunity equation. Smoking the APR Hopium is how we blame other people for our results.


Deer aren't the same deer we hunted either.


----------



## Waif

mbrewer said:


> The lesson in all of this is; Please yourself however you like, in private, but if you choose to do it in public, people are going to judge you for it. They will because you asked for it.
> 
> Mitch was doing the Hokey Pokey while everyone else was playing Musical Chairs.


[Mitch was doing the Hokey Pokey while everyone else was playing Musical Chairs]

Now that I've quit laughing : I nominate your analogy as best and most accurate of the year thus far.


----------



## mbrewer

LGB said:


> Deer aren't the same deer we hunted either.


How are they different?


----------



## mbrewer

Waif said:


> [Mitch was doing the Hokey Pokey while everyone else was playing Musical Chairs]
> 
> Now that I've quit laughing : I nominate your analogy as best and most accurate of the year thus far.


----------



## skipper34

mbrewer said:


> How are they different?


They’re not.


----------



## Night Moves

mbrewer said:


> Are any of us the same hunter we were decades ago? I'm not, not even close.
> 
> Every hunter that sticks at it will eventually realize the results of their own desire x ability = opportunity equation. Smoking the APR Hopium is how we blame other people for our results.


I'm pretty much the same hunter I was 20 years ago. I've learned some things and forgot some others, but not much has changed with me. Weaponry is better, but the hunting in my area is worse. Deer numbers are much lower there, but my property is a little better now. No changes in neighbors at all in well over 20 years, which is amazing. I'm just older.


----------



## Groundsize

pgpn123 said:


> Tell ya what...since 10k ain't sheet why don't you offer it to Milo to have his xray'd? Or Huff, or....


Anyone can shoot a deer on a deer drive! Have you heard the story? Looks like Milo has very little hunting skill.


----------



## Night Moves

Groundsize said:


> Anyone can shoot a deer on a deer drive! Have you heard the story? Looks like Milo has very little hunting skill.


I wonder what he's gotten since then? Before too? I'm guessing that if a Joe/Shmoe, average hunter from Michigan were to live and hunt in some of those game rich, lightly hunted Provinces, they could likely kill huge deer regularly.


----------



## pgpn123

Groundsize said:


> Anyone can shoot a deer on a deer drive! Have you heard the story? Looks like Milo has very little hunting skill.


Yes, but I don't think he or anyone on his behalf was claiming a mountain of skill. That's deer hunting. Big country up there, think it's pretty common to drive blocks of cover, esp if you know a big one's in it. Of course, drives don't guarantee anything.
Michigan record typical, the guy borrowed a shotgun and used buckshot.


----------



## RHRoss

Night Moves said:


> I wonder what he's gotten since then? Before too? I'm guessing that if a Joe/Shmoe, average hunter from Michigan were to live and hunt in some of those game rich, lightly hunted Provinces, they could likely kill huge deer regularly.


Saskatchewan is the Land of Giants!


----------



## anagranite

Groundsize said:


> Anyone can shoot a deer on a deer drive! Have you heard the story? Looks like Milo has very little hunting skill.


Not to start another conspiracy theory but I heard stories in Saskatoon back in 1999 that were the same or close to the stories I heard in Newfoundland in 2021 about the Hanson buck. Deer drive wasn't the method of killing it.


----------



## RHRoss

pgpn123 said:


> Yes, but I don't think he or anyone on his behalf was claiming a mountain of skill. That's deer hunting. Big country up there, think it's pretty common to drive blocks of cover, esp if you know a big one's in it. Of course, drives don't guarantee anything.
> Michigan record typical, the guy borrowed a shotgun and used buckshot.


They ran that buck down, shot it 3 times, the second shot had it down and struggling, he had to get up on it and finish it off. Driving Deer is ridiculous!!


----------



## RHRoss

anagranite said:


> Not to start another conspiracy theory but I heard stories in Saskatoon back in 1999 that were the same or close to the stories I heard in Newfoundland in 2021 about the Hanson buck. Deer drive wasn't the method of killing it.


And what was the method? From the stories ya heard?


----------



## anagranite

RHRoss said:


> And what was the method? From the stories ya heard?


A drive to town, shot on the way into town but thought it was a mule deer. Then had a few buddies help him get it. Collaborated a story so everyone is happy, close knit community. 22 years apart and 2,000 miles away and the same story came up, the outfitters in Newfoundland were from Alberta so we talked about whitetails. 

This is probably all crap because the Rompola buck stories are shared everywhere across the world.


----------



## Waif

Groundsize said:


> Anyone can shoot a deer on a deer drive! Have you heard the story? Looks like Milo has very little hunting skill.


Shooting skill.
Had he (if it was his shot) hit that antler a little more solidly , it would have got real interesting!


----------



## pgpn123

We should limit deer records to the experienced hunters using difficult weaponry and methods of hunting.


----------



## LGB

mbrewer said:


> How are they different?


Over the same period of time, we (as hunters) have educated deer everytime we upgrade technique and technology.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

mbrewer said:


> Are any of us the same hunter we were decades ago? I'm not, not even close.
> 
> Every hunter that sticks at it will eventually realize the results of their own desire x ability = opportunity equation. Smoking the APR Hopium is how we blame other people for our results.


Agreed... but you can't kill what isn't there.

Ever heard, it's the land not the hunter? I believe you have..


----------



## Groundsize

Night Moves said:


> I wonder what he's gotten since then? Before too? I'm guessing that if a Joe/Shmoe, average hunter from Michigan were to live and hunt in some of those game rich, lightly hunted Provinces, they could likely kill huge deer regularly.


I do know from the interview that he shot up that buck good on the drive. Had to track it and shoot it again in the neck with a rifle. Sounds like an orange army hunter actually.

your question is a definite yes. Just look what I killed in iowa. I am just a regular hunter here in Michigan. The area you hunt is critical.


----------



## RHRoss

anagranite said:


> A drive to town, shot on the way into town but thought it was a mule deer. Then had a few buddies help him get it. Collaborated a story so everyone is happy, close knit community. 22 years apart and 2,000 miles away and the same story came up, the outfitters in Newfoundland were from Alberta so we talked about whitetails.
> 
> This is probably all crap because the Rompola buck stories are shared everywhere across the world.


I don’t doubt what you’re saying, though if true, the long story by (Hanson) is a complete fabrication that’s not even close to the story you heard. Which would mean he’s lying and if he’s lying, why?


----------



## Groundsize




----------



## DirtySteve

RHRoss said:


> They ran that buck down, shot it 3 times, the second shot had it down and struggling, he had to get up on it and finish it off. Driving Deer is ridiculous!!


The best part about the story was the local school bus driver told them where the buck had been bedding. That is where they started the drive. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RHRoss

DirtySteve said:


> The best part about the story was the local school bus driver told them where the buck had been bedding. That is where they started the drive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I read it, long story, sounded like a cluster f-ck for sure, not real sporting in my mind.


----------



## Night Moves

I don't see where the crappy, deer drive, cluster story is better than road hunting it.


----------



## LGB

Groundsize said:


> I do know from the interview that he shot up that buck good on the drive. Had to track it and shoot it again in the neck with a rifle. Sounds like an orange army hunter actually.
> 
> your question is a definite yes. Just look what I killed in iowa. I am just a regular hunter here in Michigan. The area you hunt is critical.


Yep, you can't kill a 170" deer if it doesn't live where you hunt.


----------



## RHRoss

Night Moves said:


> I don't see where the crappy, deer drive, cluster story is better than road hunting it.


Me neither!


----------



## BumpRacerX

Holy crap. A 69 page thread that isn't locked. Hope the boss doesn't expect me to accomplish anything work related for a few days.


----------



## fishy cooler

LGB said:


> Yep, you can't kill a 170" deer if it doesn't live where you hunt.


You also can't kill a 170" deer if you kill him at 120"


----------



## LGB

fishy cooler said:


> You also can't kill a 170" deer if you kill him at 120"


That's the prequel to the reason in most cases.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Groundsize said:


> Anyone can shoot a deer on a deer drive! Have you heard the story? Looks like Milo has very little hunting skill.


But not everyone can concoct a tactical drive to take out there target.... Yeah a hillbilly deer drive shooting every thing that flees is one thing shooting a mature whitetail is another... No different than setting killing a year and a half old sparky from a tree vs scouting and stand placement to kill a mature animal....

Forget the Rompola documentary we need one on Hanson Oom Bop doba da dah oom bop 😁


----------



## Dish7

DirtySteve said:


> The best part about the story was the local school bus driver told them where the buck had been bedding. That is where they started the drive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That's an old Myles Keller technique. Scout the bus drivers and county road workers.


----------



## Dish7

Night Moves said:


> I don't see where the crappy, deer drive, cluster story is better than road hunting it.


Cool. Let's give Mitch a break and start shredding Milo. Probably at least deserves his own thread. LMAO while SMH.


----------



## LGB

Dish7 said:


> Cool. Let's give Mitch a break and start shredding Milo. Probably at least deserves his own thread. LMAO while SMH.


I don't see any difference really. Isn't there an open season on anybody that kills a potential world record ? Hell, even a state record ? Let's face it, it's worse than screening someone for the Presidency in Rompola's case just cause he backed out of X-raying it and entering it in the end. Must be guilty of something. Human behavior must be between the lines or your just not an honest hunter.


----------



## Waif

DEDGOOSE said:


> But not everyone can concoct a tactical drive to take out there target.... Yeah a hillbilly deer drive shooting every thing that flees is one thing shooting a mature whitetail is another... No different than setting killing a year and a half old sparky from a tree vs scouting and stand placement to kill a mature animal....
> 
> Forget the Rompola documentary we need one on Hanson Oom Bop doba da dah oom bop 😁


Swing till ya hit.
Or something like that.


----------



## Liver and Onions

Dish7 said:


> That's an old Myles Keller technique. Scout the bus drivers and county road workers.


Rural mail drivers for deer and turkey locations.

L & O


----------



## TK81

Liver and Onions said:


> Rural mail drivers for deer and turkey locations.
> 
> L & O





Liver and Onions said:


> Rural mail drivers for deer and turkey locations.
> 
> L & O


and Morels


----------



## Liver and Onions

TK81 said:


> and Morels


I can see wild asparagus, but not morels.

L & O


----------



## TK81

Liver and Onions said:


> I can see wild asparagus, but not morels.
> 
> L & O


Best morel finding guy I ever knew was a rural postman. Not only would he find patches while he drove his route, but he would also see where vehicles were parked.

Back to Rompola now.


----------



## retired dundo

Just skim though this tread can’t believe over 1300 posts.Can’t understand why everyone so concerned about a buck shot by someone they don’t know.If world record was being on display near my house and had only one hour to see it before it was gone and a friend call and said he just shot nice one scoring about 100 and taking it to butcher because of heat.And I had to pick which one to see.It would be my friends why care about what some one you don’t know shoots


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz

retired dundo said:


> Just skim though this tread can’t believe over 1300 posts.Can’t understand why everyone so concerned about a buck shot by someone they don’t know.If world record was being on display near my house and had only one hour to see it before it was gone and a friend call and said he just shot nice one scoring about 100 and taking it to butcher because of heat.And I had to pick which one to see.It would be my friends why care about what some one you don’t know shoots


Half the posts however are from 1 member.


----------



## Dish7

TK81 said:


> Back to Rompola now.


C'mon, catch up. Milo's blood is in the water now,


----------



## Liver and Onions

TK81 said:


> Best morel finding guy I ever knew was a rural postman. Not only would he find patches while he drove his route, but he would also see where vehicles were parked.
> 
> Back to Rompola now.


I once found the world's record morel. Took some grainy photos and even turned down $20,000 to have it X-rayed. 20K ain't shiiit. It was in the refrigerator of my $16,000 mobile home until it burned.

L & O


----------



## TK81

Dish7 said:


> C'mon, catch up. Milo's blood is in the water now,


I have learned more about Milo in the last couple pages than I will ever know about Rompola. 😁


----------



## Waif

Liver and Onions said:


> I once found the world's record morel. Took some grainy photos and even turned down $20,000 to have it X-rayed. 20K ain't shiiit. It was in the refrigerator of my $16,000 mobile home until it burned.
> 
> L & O


White or black morel?


----------



## LGB

Liver and Onions said:


> I once found the world's record morel. Took some grainy photos and even turned down $20,000 to have it X-rayed. 20K ain't shiiit. It was in the refrigerator of my $16,000 mobile home until it burned.
> 
> L & O


How'd it taste grilled over a single wide ?


----------



## LGB

TK81 said:


> I have learned more about Milo in the last couple pages than I will ever know about Rompola. 😁


No kidding, me too. 🧐


----------



## IceHog

A world record whitetail coming from Saskatchewan is totally plausible, one coming from Traverse City not so much. I have a friend that has lived in Saskatchewan his entire life, he has 10 mounts in one particular room, the smallest is 185" and the biggest is 213", he also has a 195" 8 point. He easily has 25 bucks mounted that surpass 170". Seems like the antlers from bucks under 170" go into a pile in the skinning shed .


----------



## sureshot006

Groundsize said:


> Anyone can shoot a deer on a deer drive! Have you heard the story? Looks like Milo has very little hunting skill.


Like a Michigander going to Iowa 

Oops, should have read a couple posts later.


----------



## sureshot006

I can't wait until the record is held by a 12 yr old girl who shot it over bait in the UP. Like the little kid that catches the giant fish on a piece of hot dog.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

sureshot006 said:


> I can't wait until the record is held by a 12 yr old girl who shot it over bait in the UP. Like the little kid that catches the giant fish on a piece of hot dog.


During the youth season


----------



## sureshot006

DEDGOOSE said:


> During the youth season


----------



## anagranite

IceHog said:


> A world record whitetail coming from Saskatchewan is totally plausible, one coming from Traverse City not so much. I have a friend that has lived in Saskatchewan his entire life, he has 10 mounts in one particular room, the smallest is 185" and the biggest is 213", he also has a 195" 8 point. He easily has 25 bucks mounted that surpass 170". Seems like the antlers from bucks under 170" go into a pile in the skinning shed .



Is this guy good at arm wrestling?


----------



## mbrewer

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Agreed... but you can't kill what isn't there.
> 
> Ever heard, it's the land not the hunter? I believe you have..


That's why I gave desire top billing. 

People say it's the land and not the hunter but they don't believe it. Otherwise, why would the same hunters assign almost mythical intelligence to big bucks if it was the land and not the hunter responsible for their demise?


----------



## IceHog

anagranite said:


> Is this guy good at arm wrestling?


No, but he's a great deer drive shooter, plus they only push areas where they find multiple mylar balloons.


----------



## anagranite

IceHog said:


> No, but he's a great deer drive shooter, plus they only push areas where they find multiple mylar balloons.


I hope you saw the humor in my post, I wasn't doubting his ability or the collection of antlers. I wish I could see bucks like that let alone shoot at them running by me.


----------



## mbrewer

Dish7 said:


> C'mon, catch up. Milo's blood is in the water now,


That is the natural progression based on the logic used to justify suspicion. 

I thought about changing the subject/recipient by saying my top 12 bucks average 142.27" but decided that might be a bridge too far considering all the human behavior experts watching this thread. 🙉🙈🙊


----------



## bmoffit

IceHog said:


> A world record whitetail coming from Saskatchewan is totally plausible, one coming from Traverse City not so much. I have a friend that has lived in Saskatchewan his entire life, he has 10 mounts in one particular room, the smallest is 185" and the biggest is 213", he also has a 195" 8 point. He easily has 25 bucks mounted that surpass 170". Seems like the antlers from bucks under 170" go into a pile in the skinning shed .


I’d love to see a pic of a 195” 8pt


----------



## JohnnyB87

mbrewer said:


> That's why I gave desire top billing.
> 
> People say it's the land and not the hunter but they don't believe it. Otherwise, why would the same hunters assign almost mythical intelligence to big bucks if it was the land and not the hunter responsible for their demise?


Yep. Has to be both land and hunter. Oh and some degree of luck. Mitch must have been a hell of a hunter because he didn't have the land and didn't seem to be all that lucky in life. Who knows.


----------



## Sharkbait11

JohnnyB87 said:


> Yep. Has to be both land and hunter. Oh and some degree of luck. Mitch must have been a hell of a hunter because he didn't have the land and didn't seem to be all that lucky in life. Who knows.


On a clip I was watching it was mentioned he was in the woods pretty much everyday of the year because of his obsession with whitetails. Do some of the other big names in deer hunting spend that much time in the field? I wouldn't know but I doubt it. Someone that is studying and keeping tabs on their target bucks year round are going to be pretty successful. One of the interviews with Mitch he mentions he spends very little time actually hunting and prefers scouting most of the time. Imagine scouting 360 days and only hunting 5 or something to that extent, to me thats a recipe for success.


----------



## sureshot006

JohnnyB87 said:


> Yep. Has to be both land and hunter. Oh and some degree of luck. Mitch must have been a hell of a hunter because he didn't have the land and didn't seem to be all that lucky in life. Who knows.


Gotta be something to kill the caliber of deer nobody else does. If he doesn't find them, they die of old age without anyone else seeing them.


----------



## JohnnyB87

So for arguments sake, how would Mitch have pulled off the fake rack? Wait for a big a$$ deer, hunt it down and kill it, cut into it and attach some antlers, sow it back up, clean it up, do a fake recovery video, take the frankenbuck home and show it to dozens of people. Seems like a stretch. Plenty of pics of the whole deer. If it's a fraud(very well could be) there has to be a better theory.

This also makes me think of that taxidermist on whatever that podcast was last year. He describes to us why he was certain he had all these does with racks mounted on them. Look at that god damn neck! One hell of a doe.

Go easy on me Night Moves


----------



## Sharkbait11

JohnnyB87 said:


> View attachment 876088
> 
> View attachment 876087
> 
> 
> So for arguments sake, how would Mitch have pulled off the fake rack? Wait for a big a$$ deer, hunt it down and kill it, cut into it and attach some antlers, sow it back up, clean it up, do a fake recovery video, take the frankenbuck home and show it to dozens of people. Seems like a stretch. Plenty of pics of the whole deer. If it's a fraud(very well could be) there has to be a better theory.
> 
> This also makes me think of that taxidermist on whatever that podcast was last year. He describes to us why he was certain he had all these does with racks mounted on them. Look at that god damn neck! One hell of a doe.
> 
> Go easy on me Night Moves


Heres my "limited intelligence" thoughts on Rompola during the short time ive been researching this topic. 

Considering he allegedly had footage and pics of the buck live, which is available on YouTube now although grainy and hard to distinguish, he would have had to edit the video and pictures plus do some magical taxidermy to pull it all off and hope quite a few experienced hunters and scorers didnt notice anything. I dunno, I see both sides but its hard to think someone who had a record of shooting really big bucks just oneday decided it wasnt good enough and started trying to cheat to get ahead of the pack (John Es suspicion). Its possible, but to me the speculation is easily cast aside if he was
the best or one of the best hunters of that time, spent more time in the field than the rest and managed to find and track bigger bucks than some of the other big names were doing from simply working harder than the rest. Someone has to be the best. I heard an angle that said Hanson threatened to sue if he didnt back away from the claim and thats why he signed the non-monetary agreement. Maybe guys in black suits showed up and pressured him. Maybe at the time he didnt think it would stick and people would just look past the agreement and still recognize his buck as the biggest or he just didnt care.

If he didnt fit in with the big names in hunting and was clearly beating their success but being humble about it or at least not as much of a money chaser than them, I can see why they might have wanted to push him out, being humble he likely would have bowed to the pressure and continued to hunt low key instead of take on opponents he knew he couldn't beat. He said he submitted to either B&C or P&Y and they wouldn't even score the rack, they said no without even seeing or touching it, plus allegedly had previous bad blood with them. Its probable to me that they ran him out of town cause he didnt want to play their games, whatever that may be in the big business of hunting $$$. Not everyone wishes for the spotlight, maybe he got a taste of it and realized hed rather just spend his time doing what he loved drama free and uninterrupted. That would help explain why he went and killed more big "questionable" bucks after the fact. Maybe he was just more of a humble guy that had an obsession with whitetails and couldn't be bothered any longer with the fame and criticism that comes with it. Its definitely a captivating story, would love to hear all the theories spelled out. And then maybe he cheated and fabricated it all, just can't say definitively, but it seems telling when reknown hunters add to false speculation, even Rinella on camera spouted off some false criticism when the true information was available. I dunno theres something leery about big name hunters spouting off false information and possibly discrediting their own reputation for what gain if not just to push Rompola out of the equation. Its easy to make yourself look better when you discredit the competition. Politicians do it everyday without consequence.


----------



## DirtySteve

pgpn123 said:


> If you're satisfied, fine. I'm skeptical. The 'certified scorers' are friends. Doesn't make them cheats or dishonest but it muddies the water. A true panel score is independent from a hunters chosen scorer. But it looks and sounds 'official'.
> Again, if this was some 8pt it wouldn't be a story. Maybe the guy, Mitch, DID shoot a record buck legally, with nothing to hide. So why does he seem to be hiding something. If it scored 1/8" less than Milo's it wouldn't be nearly the story for many. That it would be the record requires the hunter to submit the buck for scrutiny. It gets scored before mounting. Strangers get to inspect and score it. Not at night in an alley somewhere out of Mitch's sight.
> It's hard to imagine if Mitch was still a B&C scorer he'd be acting the same way. He seems to be holding a grudge of sorts. But it was his fault they stripped him of scoring duties. His character is showing. When any deer is shot by a hunter, alone in the woods, we only have his word. If a hunter wants to claim it's the largest buck ever shot in the history of hunting, it's not asking too much for him to submit the rack for inspection. Mitch chooses not to. Hence some are skeptical. There's no time limit for entry. It's not like the window has passed.
> Some are awfully forgiving of a guy who would keep sacks of mail at his house instead of delivering them, and apparently got a good nights sleep. A guy who would look up skirts at a public venue when he was what, 35 yrs old? It doesn't mean he couldn't legally shoot the biggest buck ever. But if the same guy acts like he does, call me skeptical everything is on the up and up. Mitch is a free man, able to enjoy hunting and take satisfaction in his bucks. People who defend him should proceed cautiously. jmo
> 
> 
> 
> Proof of what? That it's not real? Or that it's real? If and when he decides to enter it we'll consider if it's a legitimate buck. Mitch doesn't seem upset.
> Mitch also doesn't seem like a guy I'd be comfortable buying a time share from either.


Has anyone confirmed that mitch's scorers are actually friends as I have heard so many times? Are the friends or just aquaintences? Are they a closely knit group that would put their reputation on the line for mitch or just happened to belong to CBM in the same era?

Assuming the deer is false because mitch knew the guys who scored it doesnt make sense to me. You would have a hard time finding a scorer in michigan that mitch didn't know. He was recently chairman of CBM and likely trained or approved many of the scorers in the state. If I were Mitch I would choose the guys I felt were the most knowledgeable scorers. 

Everyone gets to chose their scorer. Mitch chose one guy from CBM, B&C and P&Y. They all got to sit together and spend 2+ hrs reviewing and handling the deer. Once they signed their name to a sheet it would go to their repsective organization for review and certification. B&C would review it again in their next summer meeting and require another independent panel score with their best scorers to be the world record. All 3 of those guys likely assumed that was the next step. I have a hard time believing they wouldn't take it serious and heavily scrutinize what they were doing. Friend or not. Who wants to be discredited in their organization by being the fool that approved a fake?

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LGB

pgpn123 said:


> It's not real or fake if it's not entered, world or state record wise.


Lots of real bucks not entered in the books. 6 on my wall. Trust me, there real. Don't need an X-ray to prove that.


----------



## anagranite

pgpn123 said:


> Still begs the question of why not let independant scorers inspect and score. This isn't just any buck. That's the difference for me.
> Also, they were hampered to an extent by it being mostly mounted. Put them at a disadvantage.



One more time, it was seen by several people besides the scorers and none of them have ever said it was a fake. The scorers haven't changed their story about the buck even though they get questioned about it all the time, even called liars, cheats, "friends", and whatever else the internet has said. 

With the facts and eyewitnesses that we have right now I'd consider this a legit buck. Then again I believed that TS/NM had shot a nice buck in his hunting career and used the camera angle to increase its size.


----------



## pgpn123

LGB said:


> Lots of real bucks not entered in the books. 6 on my wall. Trust me, there real. Don't need an X-ray to prove that.


yer killin me
how many do you claim are world records


----------



## mbrewer

pgpn123 said:


> If you're satisfied, fine. I'm skeptical. The 'certified scorers' are friends. Doesn't make them cheats or dishonest but it muddies the water. A true panel score is independent from a hunters chosen scorer. But it looks and sounds 'official'.
> Again, if this was some 8pt it wouldn't be a story. Maybe the guy, Mitch, DID shoot a record buck legally, with nothing to hide. So why does he seem to be hiding something. If it scored 1/8" less than Milo's it wouldn't be nearly the story for many. That it would be the record requires the hunter to submit the buck for scrutiny. It gets scored before mounting. Strangers get to inspect and score it. Not at night in an alley somewhere out of Mitch's sight.
> It's hard to imagine if Mitch was still a B&C scorer he'd be acting the same way. He seems to be holding a grudge of sorts. But it was his fault they stripped him of scoring duties. His character is showing. When any deer is shot by a hunter, alone in the woods, we only have his word. If a hunter wants to claim it's the largest buck ever shot in the history of hunting, it's not asking too much for him to submit the rack for inspection. Mitch chooses not to. Hence some are skeptical. There's no time limit for entry. It's not like the window has passed.
> Some are awfully forgiving of a guy who would keep sacks of mail at his house instead of delivering them, and apparently got a good nights sleep. A guy who would look up skirts at a public venue when he was what, 35 yrs old? It doesn't mean he couldn't legally shoot the biggest buck ever. But if the same guy acts like he does afterwords, call me skeptical everything is on the up and up. Mitch is a free man, able to enjoy hunting and take satisfaction in his bucks. People who defend him should proceed cautiously. jmo
> 
> 
> 
> Proof of what? That it's not real? Or that it's real? If and when he decides to enter it we'll consider if it's a legitimate buck. Mitch doesn't seem upset.
> Mitch also doesn't seem like a guy I'd be comfortable buying a time share from either.


I'm neither satisfied or dissatisfied because it doesn't matter to me one way or another. My interest in this thread are the people and the comments in relation to the topic, not the topic itself.

I haven't "defended" Mr. Rompola because IMO, no defense is necessary and because none is necessary, none is expected.


----------



## DirtySteve

pgpn123 said:


> Still begs the question of why not let independant scorers inspect and score. This isn't just any buck. That's the difference for me.
> Also, they were hampered to an extent by it being mostly mounted. Put them at a disadvantage.


That is exactly what he did. 3 independant scorers from 3 different organizations. Wouldnt you pick the 3 most qualified guys that you respect? 

If you wanted to do independant scorers would be given a list of people to choose from just the same. I have had some deer and turkeys scored. I got a list and i picked somewhat local guys. The first guy that scored my deer I didnt feel took his time and scrutinized things. I felt he was rushed and too busy in his personal life to deal with it. I later had another local scorer score a deer and some turkeys. He seemed much more knowledgeable and came across as more invested in getting a correct score than the prevoous scorer. I can tell you if i had a world record potential I would choose one over the other based on past experience. For what its worth liver and onions from our forum ended up being my second guy. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mbrewer

pgpn123 said:


> It's not real or fake if it's not entered, world or state record wise.


Have you entered any deer in the books?


----------



## pgpn123

DirtySteve said:


> Has anyone confirmed that mitch's scorers are actually friends as I have heard so many times? Are the friends or just aquaintences? Are they a closely knit group that would put their reputation on the line for mitch or just happened to belong to CBM in the same era?
> 
> Assuming the deer is false because mitch knew the guys who scored it doesnt make sense to me. You would have a hard time finding a scorer in michigan that mitch didn't know. He was recently chairman of CBM and likely trained or approved many of the scorers in the state. If I were Mitch I would choose the guys I felt were the most knowledgeable scorers.
> 
> Everyone gets to chose their scorer. Mitch chose one guy from CBM, B&C and P&Y. They all got to sit together and spend 2+ hrs reviewing and handling the deer. Once they signed their name to a sheet it would go to their repsective organization for review and certification. B&C would review it again in their next summer meeting and require another independent panel score with their best scorers to be the world record. All 3 of those guys likely assumed that was the next step. I have a hard time believing they wouldn't take it serious and heavily scrutinize what they were doing. Friend or not. Who wants to be discredited in their organization by being the fool that approved a fake?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You're twisting yourself into a pretzel. That he picked the scorers is all that matters. He can pick 1. It was a panel score. It was called a panel score. Who was he trying to impress? He went to some length for not caring if anyone believes him.
#Removethefur
#lol


----------



## pgpn123

mbrewer said:


> Have you entered any deer in the books?


None that I claim is a record. If Mitch's wasn't in the running to be a record there's not much of a story.


----------



## pgpn123

mbrewer said:


> I'm neither satisfied or dissatisfied because it doesn't matter to me one way or another. My interest in this thread are the people and the comments in relation to the topic, not the topic itself.
> 
> I haven't "defended" Mr. Rompola because IMO, no defense is necessary and because none is necessary, none is expected.


Hold on Mr Brewer. If you have no opinion if it's real or not, you're excused from this thread. lol


----------



## mbrewer

pgpn123 said:


> None that I claim is a record. If Mitch's wasn't in the running to be a record there's not much of a story.


Thanks, wasn't a gotcha question. I'm just trying to understand where you're coming from in regards to your expectations, what constitutes proof and why it even matters.

PS. Mitch's deer isn't in the running to be a record. That is the one fact certain.


----------



## pgpn123

mbrewer said:


> Thanks, wasn't a gotcha question. I'm just trying to understand where you're coming from in regards to your expectations, what constitutes proof and why it even matters.
> 
> _*PS. Mitch's deer isn't in the running to be a record. That is the one fact certain.*_


Please clarify.


----------



## mbrewer

pgpn123 said:


> Hold on Mr Brewer. If you have no opinion if it's real or not, you're excused from this thread. lol


----------



## mbrewer

pgpn123 said:


> Please clarify.


_*Mitch's deer isn't in the running to be a record.*_


----------



## DirtySteve

pgpn123 said:


> You're twisting yourself into a pretzel. That he picked the scorers is all that matters. He can pick 1. It was a panel score. It was called a panel score. Who was he trying to impress? He went to some length for not caring if anyone believes him.
> #Removethefur
> #lol
> View attachment 876141


He was trying to impress himself. He obviously wanted to know an official score and never had an intention of entering the deer. He had a signed sheet by scorers he felt were competent. He then anounced he wasnt entering the deer.

The point you are missing is every person that has a deer scored has to choose their scorer. It isn't a smoking gun. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Night Moves

I just read in another forum that they are going to bring the Rompola Buck out for inspection in a couple weeks. That should clear this all up. Of course if it doesn't happen, then we all can assume its not legit right. LOL


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

mbrewer said:


> _*Mitch's deer isn't in the running to be a record.*_


Does it even exist in any form anymore? I wonder if it ever existed at all or have we been so bamboozled by the man that the question now becomes did he actually alter a set of real antlers or did he fabricate the entire story by simply using an early form of photoshop to create the pictures of the notorious buck and then paid his friends to go along with it...

Where are the people that supposedly held the rack? Who are they? Are they even real? 

I don't believe the rack will ever be seen again because it never existed in the first place.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Night Moves said:


> I just read in another forum that they are going to bring the Rompola Buck out for inspection in a couple weeks. That should clear this all up. Of course if it doesn't happen, then we all can assume its not legit right. LOL


Ideally but then again, what does Mitch have to say about that?


----------



## pgpn123

mbrewer said:


> View attachment 876145


get back here!



mbrewer said:


> _*Mitch's deer isn't in the running to be a record.*_


so uh, why are we discussing this


----------



## pgpn123

DirtySteve said:


> He was trying to impress himself. He obviously wanted to know an official score and never had an intention of entering the deer. He had a signed sheet by scorers he felt were competent. He then anounced he wasnt entering the deer.
> 
> The point you are missing is every person that has a deer scored has to choose their scorer. It isn't a smoking gun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Most pretzels will break. He himself is a competent scorer.

I'm leaving open the possibility everything is legit. Not many seem to be willing to admit it's not possible.


----------



## Waif

-db- said:


> As soon as you start talking LOTS of scouting, public land and strategically targeting specific big bucks, you start catching flak from some people. I don't know why (although I have some suspicions) but it's something I've experienced myself right here on this forum and I haven't even killed a deer yet. I can understand Rompola deciding he no longer wants any part of this kind of circus, all the petty jealousy and everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it: if you're not doing what every other average hunter does, you're "not right in the head". If you actually enjoy being out in the woods and chasing deer down, taking deer hunting seriously, you're some kind of nut.
> 
> Hilarious.


Shouldn't you be out scouting?

(Kidding. Sort of...)


----------



## LGB

pgpn123 said:


> yer killin me
> how many do you claim are world records


Zero. Just sayin


----------



## Waif

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Does it even exist in any form anymore? I wonder if it ever existed at all or have we been so bamboozled by the man that the question now becomes did he actually alter a set of real antlers or did he fabricate the entire story by simply using an early form of photoshop to create the pictures of the notorious buck and then paid his friends to go along with it...
> 
> Where are the people that supposedly held the rack? Who are they? Are they even real?
> 
> I don't believe the rack will ever be seen again because it never existed in the first place.


Easy now.
It rests securely in area #52 for now. Maybe. 
Why are there two area 52's? Both in Utah and Nevada?


----------



## pgpn123

LGB said:


> Zero. Just sayin


jus sayin what
if it ain't the possible record who cares


----------



## pgpn123

-db- said:


> As soon as you start talking LOTS of scouting, public land and strategically targeting specific big bucks, you start catching flak from some people. I don't know why (although I have some suspicions) but it's something I've experienced myself right here on this forum and I haven't even killed a deer yet. I can understand Rompola deciding he no longer wants any part of this kind of circus, all the petty jealousy and everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it: if you're not doing what every other average hunter does, you're "not right in the head". If you actually enjoy being out in the woods and chasing deer down, taking deer hunting seriously, you're some kind of nut.
> 
> Hilarious.


Seems like you're serious and on a good path to possibly kill a big buck on public ground.

With all due respect, imo you'd have more credibilty if you kept a bit lower profile until such time as it actually happens. _Then_ you start holding it up high (if you choose).


----------



## RHRoss

Groundsize said:


> And here they all talk down on Rompola for being a bad ass bow hunter. Makes me sick. We all know who is the better hunter .


I can dig it


----------



## LGB

pgpn123 said:


> jus sayin what
> if it ain't the possible record who cares


Just saying because why does it matter if it's a record book buck ? You said if it's not recorded as a state or world record buck, it's fake or not real. Just not true. Rompola's buck proves that. It was measured by several people and scores higher than Hanson's buck. Just because he can't call it a world record scoring buck doesn't mean it's not. It's real until proven fake. That's how it works. Nobody has proven it's a fake. It's only been proven to be real in terms of antlers and skull by scorers and their statements. What else matters ? No different than you coming to my house as a certified scorer and measured my bucks and stated their measurements on paper as they did Rompola's. His actions just don't add up and that's when things got murky. I get what your thinking because of his actions but it doesn't make his buck a fake. Where and how he killed it may be but the antlers/skull haven't been determined to be fake. Let's just call it what it is, an unofficial world record.


----------



## pgpn123

LGB said:


> Just saying because why does it matter if it's a record book buck ? You said if it's not recorded as a state or world record buck, it's fake or not real. Just not true. Rompola's buck proves that. It was measured by several people and scores higher than Hanson's buck. Just because he can't call it a world record scoring buck doesn't mean it's not. It's real until proven fake. That's how it works. Nobody has proven it's a fake. It's only been proven to be real in terms of antlers and skull by scorers and their statements. What else matters ? No different than you coming to my house as a certified scorer and measured my bucks and stated their measurements on paper as they did Rompola's. His actions just don't add up and that's when things got murky. I get what your thinking because of his actions but it doesn't make his buck a fake. Where and how he killed it may be but the antlers/skull haven't been determined to be fake. Let's just call it what it is, an unofficial world record.


2 sentences was enough

you sure can type though


----------



## sureshot006

LGB said:


> Just saying because why does it matter if it's a record book buck ? You said if it's not recorded as a state or world record buck, it's fake or not real. Just not true. Rompola's buck proves that. It was measured by several people and scores higher than Hanson's buck. Just because he can't call it a world record scoring buck doesn't mean it's not. It's real until proven fake. That's how it works. Nobody has proven it's a fake. It's only been proven to be real in terms of antlers and skull by scorers and their statements. What else matters ? No different than you coming to my house as a certified scorer and measured my bucks and stated their measurements on paper as they did Rompola's. His actions just don't add up and that's when things got murky. I get what your thinking because of his actions but it doesn't make his buck a fake. Where and how he killed it may be but the antlers/skull haven't been determined to be fake. Let's just call it what it is, an unofficial world record.


I'm sure there are other bucks bigger but they aren't the record because they haven't gone through the process to become the record. So isn't pgpn right?


----------



## LGB

sureshot006 said:


> I'm sure there are other bucks bigger but they aren't the record because they haven't gone through the process to become the record. So isn't pgpn right?





sureshot006 said:


> I'm sure there are other bucks bigger but they aren't the record because they haven't gone through the process to become the record. So isn't pgpn right?


This is such an unusual situation with the Rompola buck. I wouldn't know but would doubt there is any bucks larger (net) than the Rompola buck or Hanson buck in the case where it's technically the world record because it's been scored and recorded as such. Yes I'd agree that in the language of the subject, it's not a world record by definition. In my mind it is unless it's proven to be a fake.


----------



## mbrewer

pgpn123 said:


> get back here!
> 
> 
> 
> so uh, why are we discussing this


The we must mean you because I already said why I was. Why are you participating in the discussion?


----------



## pgpn123

mbrewer said:


> The we must mean you because I already said why I was. Why are you participating in the discussion?


I should have said so many instead of we.

One could argue (ok me lol) Rompola's ahem, cough buck (that wasn't nice) affects every deer hunter in N America. To the extent of who wouldn't want to shoot the new world record? Besides Mitch of course. To have a may be/might be/could be record out there is a black eye for our passion. Rompola signing the document w Hanson confirmed for many, imo, the real record is safe, secure, recorded and acknowleged from Saskatchewan.


----------



## mbrewer

pgpn123 said:


> I should have said so many instead of we.
> 
> One could argue (ok me lol) Rompola's ahem, cough buck (that wasn't nice) affects every deer hunter in N America. To the extent of who wouldn't want to shoot the new world record? Besides Mitch of course. To have a may be/might be/could be record out there is a black eye for our passion. Rompola signing the document w Hanson confirmed for many, imo, the real record is safe, secure, recorded and acknowleged from Saskatchewan.


One could argue...









Shooting aside, lots of hunters have no interest in entering bucks in the book and even less than no interest in entering a world record. I know that doesn't square with your thoughts and understanding but it's true just the same.


----------



## pgpn123

mbrewer said:


> One could argue...
> View attachment 876163
> 
> 
> Shooting aside, lots of hunters have no interest in entering bucks in the book and even less than no interest in entering a world record. I know that doesn't square with your thoughts and understanding but it's true just the same.


You're like a proud contrarian. Most hunters don't wake up everyday thinking and hoping to shoot a world record. I'll give you credit there.


----------



## LGB

pgpn123 said:


> You're like a proud contrarian. Most hunters don't wake up everyday thinking and hoping to shoot a world record. I'll give you credit there.


Well Damn sure not if you live in this state


----------



## pgpn123

mbrewer said:


> One could argue...
> View attachment 876163
> 
> 
> Shooting aside, lots of hunters have no interest in entering bucks in the book and even less than no interest in entering a world record. I know that doesn't square with your thoughts and understanding but it's true just the same.


I think the majority would. Saying 'lots' have no interest in entering the book, and 'even less' have an interest in entering a world record, while not really what I meant, isn't really going out on a limb. But what are you basing this on? Nevermind, it's not really possible to prove either way.
Not sure I'd get so personal as to judge to know what your thoughts and understanding about it is.


----------



## Groundsize

Dish7 said:


> IMO, what level of hunter either one these guys is on is irrelevant.


That’s is true. Anyone can be lucky enough to shoot a record. Just so happens in Indiana last year.


----------



## RHRoss

mbrewer said:


> One could argue...
> View attachment 876163
> 
> 
> Shooting aside, lots of hunters have no interest in entering bucks in the book and even less than no interest in entering a world record. I know that doesn't square with your thoughts and understanding but it's true just the same.


IMO, entering any Buck into some dumbazz book is ridiculous, seems disrespectful to the Animals to me!


----------



## -db-

Waif said:


> Shouldn't you be out scouting?
> 
> (Kidding. Sort of...)


I went out shortly after wrapping up the morning internetting.


----------



## DirtySteve

RHRoss said:


> IMO, entering any Buck into some dumbazz book is ridiculous, seems disrespectful to the Animals to me!


Immortalizing the animal in a record book is somehow disrespectful? Seems like an odd way to look at it when we have a hall of fame for humans for just about everything now. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BumpRacerX

Spent my workday reading this thread and others on the internet as well as various articles, videos etc. 

A question I have is this:
Why would Milo Hanson put in the agreement that if his buck was bested, then Rompola could submit the mystery buck to B&C? Hey...if my buck gets bested, then you can score it. 

(cited article https://www.walkermn.com/news/rompo...cle_9ebcb03e-1625-56f0-8a88-a1c1a3d80a4c.html)

Other than that, I'm going full on there's kids in the basement of the pizza parlor crazy conspiracy style on this one.

Rompola needed money for his legal woes. Someone knew the value of a record buck. Set Rompola up with a farm deer in exchange for a cut of the profits (one of the articles had Hanson at over $600k at the time from his...Rompola gets $100k/investor collects $500k...doesn't sound awful).

Real deer. But farm deer. The how or why we'll never know.


----------



## RHRoss

DirtySteve said:


> Immortalizing the animal in a record book is somehow disrespectful? Seems like an odd way to look at it when we have a hall of fame for humans for just about everything now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I see it as bragging, the only reason to “immortalize “ an animal in a book is so other people can see, the other reason is for money, and both seem as (IMO) as disrespectful


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

RHRoss said:


> I see it as bragging, the only reason to “immortalize “ an animal in a book is so other people can see, the other reason is for money, and both seem as (IMO) as disrespectful


Have you ever mounted a deer, fish, etc?

I don't even shoot them anymore unless I plan on "immortalizing" them.
I like how that term is used here, I think I'll use it. Seems more distinguished than just taking them to the taxi.


----------



## DirtySteve

BumpRacerX said:


> Spent my workday reading this thread and others on the internet as well as various articles, videos etc.
> 
> A question I have is this:
> Why would Milo Hanson put in the agreement that if his buck was bested, then Rompola could submit the mystery buck to B&C? Hey...if my buck gets bested, then you can score it.
> 
> (cited article https://www.walkermn.com/news/rompo...cle_9ebcb03e-1625-56f0-8a88-a1c1a3d80a4c.html)
> 
> Other than that, I'm going full on there's kids in the basement of the pizza parlor crazy conspiracy style on this one.
> 
> Rompola needed money for his legal woes. Someone knew the value of a record buck. Set Rompola up with a farm deer in exchange for a cut of the profits (one of the articles had Hanson at over $600k at the time from his...Rompola gets $100k/investor collects $500k...doesn't sound awful).
> 
> Real deer. But farm deer. The how or why we'll never know.


The reasoning for hanson putting the clause in there is because at that point milo hanson would no longer be profiting from his buck if someone else came along and beat him. 

Hanson had made close to 600k at the point rompola killed his buck. He had a partner that had taken over his promotion business and he had little to do with it anymore outside of an apearance her rand there. Hanson had 6 replicas on lease at various places and times. He was making 20-30k a year still through his buisness partner. It was hansons partner that got frustrated with rompola and threatened the lawsuit. Rompola had nothing to lose because he wasnt going to enter his deer. He either didnt want to deal with a lawsuit and took the easy way out or he felt for hanson in his predicament and didnt want to cheat him out of his potential money by not entering his deer and leaving things hanging. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

DirtySteve said:


> The reasoning for hanson putting the clause in there is because at that point milo hanson would no longer be profiting from his buck if someone else came along and beat him.
> 
> Hanson had made close to 600k at the point rompola killed his buck. He had a partner that had taken over his promotion business and he had little to do with it anymore outside of an apearance her rand there. Hanson had 6 replicas on lease at various places and times. He was making 20-30k a year still through his buisness partner. It was hansons partner that got frustrated with rompola and threatened the lawsuit. Rompola had nothing to lose because he wasnt going to enter his deer. He either didnt want to deal with a lawsuit and took the easy way out or he felt for hanson in his predicament and didnt want to cheat him out of his potential money by not entering his deer and leaving things hanging.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I wonder if the threat of being burryed in legal fees by lawsuit after lawsuit from Milo's team was a deterent? They could have cost him more than having the new #1 would pay back not including the stress of it all. Being who Mitch was, making all this go away probably sounded better than other options.
It seems Milo's team had more to lose than Rompala wanted to gain.

I said it quite a few pages back but if some consider Rompala shady there others who feel the same about Milo.


----------



## RHRoss

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Have you ever mounted a deer, fish, etc?
> 
> I don't even shoot them anymore unless I plan on "immortalizing" them.
> I like how that term is used here, I think I'll use it. Seems more likely distinguished than just taking them to the taxi.


I have 5, all for me, no showing off, no bragging, for my memories only and my respect for that Animal in particular.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

RHRoss said:


> I have 5, all for me, no showing off, no bragging, for my memories only and my respect for that Animal in particular.


Respect? Id have to disagree that shooting and killing something is showing it much respect.

Take a picture next time.


A sustenance hunter I'd lend some credence to on this topic of thankfulness or respect for the animal. All of us are just trophy hunters to varying degrees, whether we admit it or not.


----------



## BumpRacerX

DirtySteve said:


> The reasoning for hanson putting the clause in there is because at that point milo hanson would no longer be profiting from his buck if someone else came along and beat him.
> 
> Hanson had made close to 600k at the point rompola killed his buck. He had a partner that had taken over his promotion business and he had little to do with it anymore outside of an apearance her rand there. Hanson had 6 replicas on lease at various places and times. He was making 20-30k a year still through his buisness partner. It was hansons partner that got frustrated with rompola and threatened the lawsuit. Rompola had nothing to lose because he wasnt going to enter his deer. He either didnt want to deal with a lawsuit and took the easy way out or he felt for hanson in his predicament and didnt want to cheat him out of his potential money by not entering his deer and leaving things hanging.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I get the business side of things. Hanson's partner is afraid of losing his cash cow and muscles Rompola into signing the agreement. But that clause is laughably bad. Hey...if and when we do get knocked off the top, you can score your buck then. 

The entire agreement is just laughable. If Rompola really wanted to prove his statement, it's very simple in 2023. X ray the stupid thing, and do a livestream of the x rays plus guys scoring it. He only agreed not to enter it and not to call it a world record buck. 

But nah. He doesn't do that. Which just leads everyone to speculate something is afoul.


----------



## RHRoss

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Respect? Id have to disagree that shooting and killing something is showing it much respect.
> 
> Take a picture next time.


I like to eat as well, lmfao. And I have plenty of photos, I would post some, but haven’t taken the time to figure out/learn how, yet, but will at some point. So you telling me you haven’t ever killed anything under 120” , do you hunt just for “book” bucks? If find it hard to believe. How long ya been hunting Michigan? How old are ya? Lmfao. I already said I shoot 3 to 5 deer a year , is that not sustince enough?


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

RHRoss said:


> I like to eat as well, lmfao. And I have plenty of photos, I would post some, but haven’t taken the time to figure out/learn how, yet, but will at some point. So you telling me you haven’t ever killed anything under 120” , do you hunt just for “book” bucks? If find it hard to believe. How long ya been hunting Michigan? How old are ya? Lmfao


Of course I've killed deer under a 120". Quite a few and at the time they were trophies. Just because I would pass them now doesn't mean they lose that status.

I don't have any "book bucks" Just a couple wall hangers.


----------



## JohnnyB87

BumpRacerX said:


> Spent my workday reading this thread and others on the internet as well as various articles, videos etc.
> 
> A question I have is this:
> Why would Milo Hanson put in the agreement that if his buck was bested, then Rompola could submit the mystery buck to B&C? Hey...if my buck gets bested, then you can score it.
> 
> (cited article https://www.walkermn.com/news/rompo...cle_9ebcb03e-1625-56f0-8a88-a1c1a3d80a4c.html)
> 
> Other than that, I'm going full on there's kids in the basement of the pizza parlor crazy conspiracy style on this one.
> 
> Rompola needed money for his legal woes. Someone knew the value of a record buck. Set Rompola up with a farm deer in exchange for a cut of the profits (one of the articles had Hanson at over $600k at the time from his...Rompola gets $100k/investor collects $500k...doesn't sound awful).
> 
> Real deer. But farm deer. The how or why we'll never know.


Makes more sense than fake antlers. Deer rancher partners up with a guy in the industry he thinks will be able to pass it off. With the intention of them making money together. You never know.

But if this was the case, Mitch likely would have x rayed the antlers and continued with the plan unfazed. Unless maybe it got too hot and they both called it off?


----------



## DirtySteve

BumpRacerX said:


> I get the business side of things. Hanson's partner is afraid of losing his cash cow and muscles Rompola into signing the agreement. But that clause is laughably bad. Hey...if and when we do get knocked off the top, you can score your buck then.
> 
> The entire agreement is just laughable. If Rompola really wanted to prove his statement, it's very simple in 2023. X ray the stupid thing, and do a livestream of the x rays plus guys scoring it. He only agreed not to enter it and not to call it a world record buck.
> 
> But nah. He doesn't do that. Which just leads everyone to speculate something is afoul.


Rompola doesnt even have to exray the rack. All he has to do is turn his score sheet into B&C and do his panel review with them. 

I question if anyone really offered rompola a contract to pay him anything to xray the rack. All I ever heard is one guy claims he offered rompola 10k. The idea seems ridiculous. B&C didn’t require it.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RHRoss

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Of course I've killed deer under a 120". Quite a few and at the time they were trophies. Just because I would pass them now doesn't mean they lose that status.
> 
> I don't have any "book bucks" Just a couple wall hangers.


I dig it


----------



## DirtySteve

JohnnyB87 said:


> Makes more sense than fake antlers. Deer rancher partners up with a guy in the industry he thinks will be able to pass it off. With the intention of them making money together. You never know.
> 
> But if this was the case, Mitch likely would have x rayed the antlers and continued with the plan unfazed. Unless maybe it got too hot and they both called it off?


The part of that theory that doesnt make sense is rompola didnt enter the deer. The deer rancher gave him a buck and got nothing in return. The rancher passes up tens of thousands of dollars for a deer like that at the time for nothing? I don't buy it.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BumpRacerX

JohnnyB87 said:


> Makes more sense than fake antlers. Deer rancher partners up with a guy in the industry he thinks will be able to pass it off. With the intention of them making money together. You never know.
> 
> But if this was the case, Mitch likely would have x rayed the antlers and continued with the plan unfazed. Unless maybe it got too hot and they both called it off?


I think that's a good thought. It also helps explain Dirty Steve's question at the end of this quote. I'm a wealthy Texas rancher. More money than I'd ever need or most people can understand. All the sudden things get hot and I get cold feet. 

Also explains how Mitch managed to be what seems like the only hunter on the planet to nail racks with that genetic distinction in Michigan. Rancher business partner lets him harvest and post pics of a few of his cull bucks to add credibility.




DirtySteve said:


> The part of that theory that doesnt make sense is rompola didnt enter the deer. The deer rancher gave him a buck and got nothing in return. The rancher passes up tens of thousands of dollars for a deer like that at the time for nothing? I don't buy it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BumpRacerX

DirtySteve said:


> Rompola doesnt even have to exray the rack. All he has to do is turn his score sheet into B&C and do his panel review with them.
> 
> I question if anyone really offered rompola a contract to pay him anything to xray the rack. All I ever heard is one guy claims he offered rompola 10k. The idea seems ridiculous. B&C didn’t require it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


At this point, I'd think the movie rights would be worth offering Rompola a lot more than $10k. This could be one heck of a Netflix documentary.


----------



## Grandriverrat

Night Moves said:


> I'm thinking about trying hotdogs for pike bait on my tipups. I saw it work on Youtube.


My brother caught tarpon on then in some resort south of the border. Kid that worked there told him about it and gave him some.


----------



## Night Moves

B&C and P&Y would never allow Rompola's entry without a super thorough inspection including an xray. CBM might want the same. To much suspicion.


----------



## sureshot006

JohnnyB87 said:


> Makes more sense than fake antlers. Deer rancher partners up with a guy in the industry he thinks will be able to pass it off. With the intention of them making money together. You never know.
> 
> But if this was the case, Mitch likely would have x rayed the antlers and continued with the plan unfazed. Unless maybe it got too hot and they both called it off?





DirtySteve said:


> The part of that theory that doesnt make sense is rompola didnt enter the deer. The deer rancher gave him a buck and got nothing in return. The rancher passes up tens of thousands of dollars for a deer like that at the time for nothing? I don't buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I heard he was trading upskirt pics for trophy deer.


----------



## Botiz

sureshot006 said:


> Now that's a much better analogy than a team winning championships x years in a row. But I wonder if Mitch could have gotten upshort pics of Yao Ming?


My sports analogy was not for rationalizing the existence of a giant deer. 

It was meant to make a connection between the very few exceptional performers and what they can accomplish in an arena that is available to all. 

Nick Saban can win at football unlike any other human on the planet. But we can all coach football. He’s just so much better at winning at it than most people can even understand. It would seem impossible if he hadn’t done it. 

Same thing with Mitch. We can all go deer hunting, but there’s a tiny number of guys who can accomplish more in the woods than the rest of us can believe. 

My underlying point being, it’s damn hard for non-incredible people to believe incredible things. It’s so far beyond them they can’t rationalize it with their own reality.


----------



## TK81

Scott K said:


> Has there ever been a deer on a deer farm that beats the typical world record of milo? I know there are a lot of deer on farms that crush the non-typical record.


I wonder that as well. The farm around the corner from my house had a bevy of absolute monsters. Huge, tall, wide, thick, and tons of points. But not one was typical.


----------



## Waif

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 876235
> 
> View attachment 876234
> 
> View attachment 876237
> 
> View attachment 876236
> 
> View attachment 876233
> 
> View attachment 876238
> 
> You guys don’t look at these deer and think they look odd?
> It’s an honest question.


Yes. 100% of them do not have tails!


----------



## Waif

PunyTrout said:


> We had a request to herd all of the trouble makers into one thread so as not to stink up the rest of the site...


Now that you've arrived Mr. guilt by association..)


----------



## JohnnyB87

Night Moves said:


> This is what a un modified skull cap looks like. Does Rompola's look like this? I think not.
> View attachment 876241


From that picture I posted, Yea it does? It's a bad picture, makes it hard to tell. How could a skull plate be exposed in this fashion and be modified to the extent you couldn't tell? Im genuinely curious


----------



## Night Moves

JohnnyB87 said:


> From that picture I posted, Yea it does? It's a bad picture, makes it hard to tell. How could a skull plate be exposed in this fashion and be modified to the extent you couldn't tell? Im genuinely curious


It was reported that it was covered with a bondo like substance. Probably a skulpturing, epoxie putty like Apoxisculpt.


----------



## U of M Fan

JohnnyB87 said:


> Absolutely look odd. I'd like to hear a theory as to why there are no entry or exit wounds visible?
> 
> Allegedly he shot 70lbs and used carbon arrows.


Or a kill tag.


----------



## bowhunter426

Radar420 said:


> Ever heard of the Johnny King buck? Killed in a similar fashion to the Hanson buck with just slightly less controversy than the Rompola buck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Johnny King Buck: The Wisconsin "World Record" Whitetail That Wasn't
> 
> 
> In 2006, it looked like the new world record typical whitetail deer would be the Johnny King buck. What happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wideopenspaces.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A World-Record Cover-Up? | Deer and Deer Hunting
> 
> 
> KING BUCK TABLE OF CONTENTS A World-Record Cover-Up? Videos Photos: D&DH Examines Antlers More Photos King Buck In-Depth Q&A BTR Score Sheet of the Rack Reneau’s View Schmidt: King Buck Deserves Another Look Contact B&C A DEER & DEER HUNTING EXCLUSIVE! The King Buck Scores More than the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deeranddeerhunting.com


Talk about just flinging some lead down range.


----------



## bowhunter426

JohnnyB87 said:


> Absolutely look odd. I'd like to hear a theory as to why there are no entry or exit wounds visible?
> 
> Allegedly he shot 70lbs and used carbon arrows.


Gladiator mechanical broadheads with a 58lb draw Custom Shooting System bow with a gold tip arrow. 

Light arrow with mechanical broadhead and low draw weight. According to the internet they probably should have only gotten 6 inches of penetration


----------



## Fishindeer

Night Moves said:


> This is what a un modified skull cap looks like. Does Rompola's look like this? I think not.
> View attachment 876241


Is this another trick picture?


----------



## fishy cooler

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 876235
> 
> View attachment 876234
> 
> View attachment 876237
> 
> View attachment 876236
> 
> View attachment 876233
> 
> View attachment 876238
> 
> You guys don’t look at these deer and think they look odd?
> It’s an honest question.


The only odd thing to me is that these deer didn’t get shot at 1.5 years old


----------



## anagranite

Night Moves said:


> It was reported that it was covered with a bondo like substance. Probably a skulpturing, epoxie putty like Apoxisculpt.












From this article.
In Defense of the Rompola Buck More Than 20 Years Later


----------



## DirtySteve

Out of curiosity i did some searching for michigan records on P&Y and B&C. Rompola doesnt have an entry in either for michigan anymore. P&Y recognizes calderones 193" deer from 1986 as the state record. B&C recognizes troy stevens as number 1 at 198" and calderone as number 2. 

Michigan has 5 typical bucks over 190. I also found it interesting that B&C lists the current owner of each trophy and Calderone sold his rack to bass pro shops. Seems like an odd thing to do for a guy that owns a whitetail museum. Maybe that is how calderone raised his cash to offer mitch 10k?

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## -db-

Waif said:


> Nice looking cover.
> 
> Post season prior confirmed again why the X I guarded this past season was the X. But change (in habitat and multiple properties cover) is happening too. Next season might be different.
> 
> Did you find the X on that island / humps site?
> Potential age of a buck or bucks using it?
> Time of season and time of day for me to wait there? ( I mean , you wait there.)
> .


Nothing at that particular location but you don't know unless you go and look.


----------



## LGB

Night Moves said:


> This is what a un modified skull cap looks like. Does Rompola's look like this? I think not.
> View attachment 876241


There's only one photo I've seen of the rack and skull plate and the angle is pretty straight and not angled as yours is showing the cranial area. If you tipped your skull plate to the exact angle his is in the picture, you wouldn't see the cranial area of yours either making it look modified.


----------



## DirtySteve

Night Moves said:


> This is what a un modified skull cap looks like. Does Rompola's look like this? I think not.
> View attachment 876241


Hold it in your hands and take a picture from say 12' away. Print the picture in a black and white newspaper type format about 3x5" or slighlty smaller. Then lay that on your kitchen table and take a picture with your phone. Once that is done upload it to MS and we can compare to rompolas.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lazy-J

BumpRacerX said:


> Spent my workday reading this thread and others on the internet as well as various articles, videos etc.
> 
> A question I have is this:
> Why would Milo Hanson put in the agreement that if his buck was bested, then Rompola could submit the mystery buck to B&C? Hey...if my buck gets bested, then you can score it.
> 
> (cited article https://www.walkermn.com/news/rompo...cle_9ebcb03e-1625-56f0-8a88-a1c1a3d80a4c.html)
> 
> Other than that, I'm going full on there's kids in the basement of the pizza parlor crazy conspiracy style on this one.
> 
> Rompola needed money for his legal woes. Someone knew the value of a record buck. Set Rompola up with a farm deer in exchange for a cut of the profits (one of the articles had Hanson at over $600k at the time from his...Rompola gets $100k/investor collects $500k...doesn't sound awful).
> 
> Real deer. But farm deer. The how or why we'll never know.


Just my opinion but I can't buy into the farm deer theory. Think of the logistics to pull that off from another state. Too many people involved & pics and sheds of the deer from previous yrs. Someone with knowledge or history of this animal would have come forward by now.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Lazy-J said:


> Just my opinion but I can't buy into the farm deer theory. Think of the logistics to pull that off from another state. Too many people involved & pics and sheds of the deer from previous yrs. Someone with knowledge or history of this animal would have come forward by now.


I can understand and appreciate that. 

How else do we explain that Rompola is the only one in Michigan to see or harvest deer with the unique rack style present? Even more so with trail cams everywhere now.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut




----------



## springIstrutfallIrut




----------



## JS714

Sweet...and thank you! I didn't even know these existed. Just ordered books 1 and 4 from Amazon. Will be looking for the rest of the series. They'll make great deer camp books! We have books, etc....but nothing can beat real Michigan stories. But, are they real???


----------



## JohnnyB87

Night Moves said:


> It was reported that it was covered with a bondo like substance. Probably a skulpturing, epoxie putty like Apoxisculpt.


Ah now I see. Yes doesn't prove what I thought it did


----------



## Groundsize

Night Moves said:


> That's where I first took a good look at some of the evidence.


You looked at the ''evidence" ? you can't be serious....... You said you believe what Caldarone has to say, and his opinion is now yours.


----------



## pgpn123

mbrewer said:


> If I'm understanding your point, I agree. It's meaningless that Mitch said it would be a world record. Meaningless that he had it scored but chose not to enter it. Meaningless that he chose to not acknowledge or act on demands that he prove his innocence beyond a reasonable doubt. Pretty much everything he did or didn't do in relation to the Rompola Buck and the manufactured controversy is meaningless.
> 
> Say it with me...


No, you're not understanding my point. I see a pattern w you. Take something the wrong way and immediately try and steam roller it. 

Bet you kick your dog a lot.

Dude, come up for air.


----------



## Groundsize

Scratchy87 said:


> I would imagine Mitch could say the same about your accusations.


The minute you posted that picture we all knew something was up!. Its not in "youre" 700 club post. We want to keep this thread about Mitch.


----------



## mbrewer

pgpn123 said:


> No, you're not understanding my point. I see a pattern w you. Take something the wrong way and immediately try and steam roller it.
> 
> Bet you kick your dog a lot.
> 
> Dude, come up for air.


Will you clarify it for me then?

Go ahead, kick me while I'm down.


----------



## Night Moves

BigWoods said:


> Pretty sure I recall you saying you have altered / added many broken tines, beams and even created racks for others that have been passed off as unaltered.


They may have been passed off as unaltered. I have no idea, nor have I ever cared much about it. I repaired hundreds of racks over the years for people all over the country. It was a specislty of mine. A couple were on big buck night that I saw. Some may be on the 700 club here. LOL


----------



## RHRoss

pgpn123 said:


> No, you're not understanding my point. I see a pattern w you. Take something the wrong way and immediately try and steam roller it.
> 
> Bet you kick your dog a lot.
> 
> Dude, come up for air.


Why bring the Dog into it? I would travel to kick the sh-t outta someone for “ kicking” a dog!


----------



## pgpn123

RHRoss said:


> Why bring the Dog into it? I would travel to kick the sh-t outta someone for “ kicking” a dog!


No dog was hurt when making the comment.
He seems like the kind though.


----------



## pgpn123

mbrewer said:


> Will you clarify it for me then?
> 
> Go ahead, kick me while I'm down.


If you feel like you got knocked down, it's a good thing. Try an play nice.


----------



## bowhunter426

pgpn123 said:


> Well you posted the following. Asked you twice for clarification, or a link, no response. (a link has to show where it's from)
> Now you say he did start the process. Riiiight.
> Without an explanation or link to something, you deserve a slap upside the head.
> Edit, you can say he started anything but if he doesn't actually do something it's meaningless.


That was from the Johnny King Buck or someone else that went on a Facebook rant about B&C and their possible WR


----------



## pgpn123

bowhunter426 said:


> That was from the Johnny King Buck or someone else that went on a Facebook rant about B&C and their possible WR


Well, GS made it sound like it was Rompola did it. How else would you take it? I asked twice for clarification.
Why bring the King buck in? not you, GS


----------



## pgpn123

mbrewer said:


> Will you clarify it for me then?
> 
> Go ahead, kick me while I'm down.


Life's short, I don't need extra pizzing matches. 
You oughta reread it, go back further if ya have to. Something about unsubstantiated claims.


----------



## Night Moves

Groundsize said:


> You looked at the ''evidence" ? you can't be serious....... You said you believe what Caldarone has to say, and his opinion is now yours.


I never said I agree with all of Calderones opinions. That is not true because I don't even know all of his opinions on Rompola.


----------



## LGB

Calderone would have been alot more convincing to me if he didn't wreak so much of hatred for Rompola. Kind of a dead give away immediately from the start. I never even brought up Rompola, he went down that road on his own


----------



## BumpRacerX

This thread is amazing. MS is the best entertainment sometimes. 

People in here defending a guy that they would probably knock out if they caught him taking an upskirt vid of their daughter or wife. Mail fraud. 

Could set the record straight but he's not for spite?

Some of you really want to believe the magic trick is that real. When there's zero proof beyond conjecture and the magician is already a convicted criminal.


----------



## Groundsize

Look who just dropped a bomb on all the skeptics.


----------



## RHRoss

BumpRacerX said:


> This thread is amazing. MS is the best entertainment sometimes.
> 
> People in here defending a guy that they would probably knock out if they caught him taking an upskirt vid of their daughter or wife. Mail fraud.
> 
> Could set the record straight but he's not for spite?
> 
> Some of you really want to believe the magic trick is that real. When there's zero proof beyond conjecture and the magician is already a convicted criminal.


What does past criminal convictions have to do with it? Those crimes have nothing to do with this particular situation. And, Yes, if he was upskirting my Girls, he would be knocked out for sure!


----------



## Night Moves

RHRoss said:


> What does past criminal convictions have to do with it? Those crimes have nothing to do with this particular situation. And, Yes, if he was upskirting my Girls, he would be knocked for sure!


Some on here, not saying you, have been going on absolutely idolizing him and how they'd love to hang out with him and bla, bla, bla. Even if his buck was miraculously legit, I'd never want to be in the same room with such a low life. The totality of this particular situation certainly does call into question his entire character. He's asking everybody to just believe him with no proof.


----------



## Night Moves

Groundsize said:


> Look who just dropped a bomb on all the skeptics.
> 
> View attachment 876444


Where did this come from so I can fact check it?


----------



## LGB

Groundsize said:


> Look who just dropped a bomb on all the skeptics.
> 
> View attachment 876444


When they can't prove his buck is a fake, go for the skirt vid crime. That'll convince people he's a fraud. Hahahaha. Some of you guys crack me up.


----------



## jtivat

Just for fun I would like to see people take on real vs fake. When I say fake this covers anything shady about the rack either altered or farmed or poached. Put your real number first.

I say 40/60 meaning I personally think 40% chance its real 60% something shady.


----------



## Tom (mich)

jtivat said:


> Just for fun I would like to see people take on real vs fake. When I say fake this covers anything shady about the rack either altered or farmed or poached. Put your real number first.
> 
> I say 40/60 meaning I personally think 40% chance its real 60% something shady.


I like this approach. In my opinion:

99% chance the antlers are real
99% chance the buck didn't live in GT County
80% chance the buck didn't live in MI
50% chance this wasn't a free range animal at all


----------



## piketroller

Sharkbait11 said:


> When all you have is a hammer everything looks like a nail


Bet that really hurts when he has to take a leak.


----------



## LGB

BumpRacerX said:


> I didn't realize this was the Hanson thread. It's titled
> 
> *March 2022 Rompola Discussion D&DH*


Ya I know. His name has been thrown in so many posts that I didn't want to be the odd guy out


----------



## LGB

jtivat said:


> Just for fun I would like to see people take on real vs fake. When I say fake this covers anything shady about the rack either altered or farmed or poached. Put your real number first.
> 
> I say 40/60 meaning I personally think 40% chance its real 60% something shady.


Big difference overall. Fake meaning antlers or harvest (location/hunter). Farmed would be the same as harvested. Poached is a completely different scenario. Seems like most that believe it's a real buck may believe it's not altered and a real buck just unsure about where, when and how it was killed.


----------



## Scott K

jtivat said:


> Just for fun I would like to see people take on real vs fake. When I say fake this covers anything shady about the rack either altered or farmed or poached. Put your real number first.
> 
> I say 40/60 meaning I personally think 40% chance its real 60% something shady.


5% real, 95% fake


----------



## LGB

90% real. 10% fake


----------



## Groundsize

And just like that trophy specialist comments mean nothing.

edit……
Oh wait a second Trophy specialist is probably on the phone with Caldarone to see what he has to say about Gary burgers comments.


----------



## JohnnyB87

80% it's a real buck, unaltered. 35% harvested legitimately, 65% harvested illegitimately. 99% Mitch is/was a great hunter who legitimately killed some huge bucks.


----------



## Groundsize

pgpn123 said:


> Shouldn't be scoring a mounted buck. Not the WR anyway. Too easy to hide something. (ya think?) No matter how upstanding the hunter seems to be. I'm guessing no other top buck was scored after mounting. It's nonsense really. Why would he wait 90-120 days to score it (mount to be finished) and possibly let it shrink more?
> 
> #removethefur
> #removetheform
> #xraysarecool
> #nothingotseehere


How do you know it wasn’t? Prior to mounting?
There is pictures of the people holding the buck rack pre mounting who scored it.

also if B&C crocket only meet every three years people don’t leave the racks laying around not mounted waiting for the panel to final score it.


----------



## pgpn123

Groundsize said:


> How do you know it wasn’t? Prior to mounting?
> There is pictures of the people holding the buck rack pre mounting who scored it.
> 
> also if B&C crocket only meet every three years people don’t leave the racks laying around not mounted waiting for the panel to final score it.


Wasn't the touted panel score when the number was reached? I bet Mitch green scored it when he got home the day he killed it, and again on the 60th day at midnight. 

Only if top 3 WR it really matters. Every 3 years they measure top recent entries but not really big news.

Good question if Hanson's was mounted at the 3 yr panel score. Until Mitcheroo there weren't many legal scandals that I know of? Scoring methods may change now. Atta boy Mitch.


----------



## Night Moves

Groundsize said:


> It came from Gery Burger. Simple


If it can't be fact checked, then it is not admissible on this thread as fact and assumed unreliable.


----------



## LGB

pgpn123 said:


> Shouldn't be scoring a mounted buck. Not the WR anyway. Too easy to hide something. (ya think?) No matter how upstanding the hunter seems to be. I'm guessing no other top buck was scored after mounting. It's nonsense really. Why would he wait 90-120 days to score it (mount to be finished) and possibly let it shrink more?
> 
> #removethefur
> #removetheform
> #xraysarecool
> #nothingotseehere


Can't speak for B&C as I don't have any to score but every deer I've had scored was scored prior to mounting. After the 90 day drying period. Certainly some bucks get scored after they are mounted but it's not the norm. Not because IMO its a fake but because some people never considered it till after others have seen the mount and asked what it scored and suggested getting it measured. Maybe because someone's Dad or Grandfather has a mount they want measured. The list goes on, none of which I think is so someone can cheat at it. Have some beat the system by doing that ? Most definitely.


----------



## pgpn123

Groundsize said:


> How do you know it wasn’t? Prior to mounting?
> There is pictures of the people holding the buck rack pre mounting who scored it.
> 
> also if B&C crocket only meet every three years people don’t leave the racks laying around not mounted waiting for the panel to final score it.


How come you don't clarify the slap you got? Did Mitch enter and get turned down by B&C wo them looking at it? Of course not, but until you retract or clarify it's nonsense at your doorstep.


----------



## pgpn123

LGB said:


> Can't speak for B&C as I don't have any to score but every deer I've had scored was scored prior to mounting. After the 90 day drying period. Certainly some bucks get scored after they are mounted but it's not the norm. Not because IMO its a fake but because some people never considered it till after others have seen the mount and asked what it scored and suggested getting it measured. Maybe because someone's Dad or Grandfather has a mount they want measured. The list goes on, none of which I think is so someone can cheat at it. Have some beat the system by doing that ? Most definitely.


60 day dry period. Who really cares if it's mounted when scored if not a state record.


----------



## Waif

All the witnesses looking at the deer , plus the scorers , no one mentioned a suspicion anything was not what it was represented to be.
Including Mitch , is that around a dozen people in on an alleged misrepresentation? If they didn't raise a red flag are they guilty of not proving fraud for some unknown reason?

Retold tale ,. 
Township supervisor stopped opening morning of firearm (years ago and elsewhere) to check dimensions /property line setback to polebarn distance after a recent build and permit. Why him and not the zoning person was his business I guess.
I had a buck hanging in a tree he didn't want to leave alone.
I lost count of the number of times he goosed that bucks hindquarter. And was tempted to tell him to leave it the heck alone.
I knew he was checking it to guess how long it had been dead.

He decided to leave without using the measuring wheel in his hand and I asked if he was going to check that line.
"I believe you" was his answer.
Who doubts if that deer was too stiff for him , he would have measured? Never mind the unrelated purpose's each of us had going on.


----------



## LGB

pgpn123 said:


> 60 day dry period. Who really cares if it's mounted when scored if not a state record.


So your allowed to cheat but only if it's not a WR or SR contender ? I get it.


----------



## RHRoss

BumpRacerX said:


> This isn't a court of law.
> 
> Plenty of criminals get off because the prosecution blows the case. Doesn't mean they didn't commit the crime. Pretty sure you know this.


I do , but there is more evidence ( eye witnesses) of it not being a fake, than there is of it being a fake. So until it’s proven scientifically, it’s real.


----------



## Groundsize

Night Moves said:


> If it can't be fact checked, then it is not admissible on this thread as fact and assumed unreliable.


Fact checked? how do you fact check what a guy says who is eyewitness to an event or item. Come on. We all know for 20 plus years that he physically held the horns and measured them.


----------



## JohnnyB87

Groundsize said:


> Look who just dropped a bomb on all the skeptics.
> 
> View attachment 876444


This is awesome if it's really Gary Berger. To me looking through his profile and Google searching him, it actually seems like it could be him. Sureshot has a talent for sniffing out online forgeries, maybe he could help the brothas out?

Who knows, if he's willing to put himself out there on social media maybe he'd do an interview? The man is 83 years old, maybe he don't give a fack anymore?


----------



## Radar420

pgpn123 said:


> Until Mitcheroo there weren't many legal scandals that I know of? Scoring methods may change now. Atta boy Mitch.





https://forums.bowsite.com/tf/bgforums/thread.cfm?threadid=473274&forum=4


----------



## Groundsize

pgpn123 said:


> How come you don't clarify the slap you got? Did Mitch enter and get turned down by B&C wo them looking at it? Of course not, but until you retract or clarify it's nonsense at your doorstep.


Of course, he didn't enter it or have it entered and rejected. I am trying to find where I even said I did say that. We all know he refused to enter it but had three scorers measure it together for hours. one B&C, one P&Y, and one CBM.


----------



## Groundsize

JohnnyB87 said:


> This is awesome if it's really Gary Berger. To me looking through his profile and Google searching him, it actually seems like it could be him. Sureshot has a talent for sniffing out online forgeries, maybe he could help the brothas out?
> 
> Who knows, if he's willing to put himself out there on social media maybe he'd do an interview? The man is 83 years old, maybe he don't give a fack anymore?


That would be awesome if that happened. Would be so cool if he called out Caldarone also.


----------



## Pete R

You guys must be retired. I can’t even keep up let alone post something fun stuff though keep it coming!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## pgpn123

Groundsize said:


> Of course, he didn't enter it or have it entered and rejected. I am trying to find where I even said I did say that. We all know he refused to enter it but had three scorers measure it together for hours. one B&C, one P&Y, and one CBM.


You didn't exactly say it, you posted something that did.



Groundsize said:


> View attachment 874749


----------



## Night Moves

Groundsize said:


> Fact checked? how do you fact check what a guy says who is eyewitness to an event or item. Come on. We all know for 20 plus years that he physically held the horns and measured them.


I'd like to fact check that it is indeed him and ask him if he actually saw the whole, uncovered skull plate, or if it was covered up as reported. As I said, if that screen shot can't be confirmed, then it's a nothing.


----------



## pgpn123

LGB said:


> So your allowed to cheat but only if it's not a WR or SR contender ? I get it.


ya exactly what I meant, good going


----------



## RHRoss

jtivat said:


> Just for fun I would like to see people take on real vs fake. When I say fake this covers anything shady about the rack either altered or farmed or poached. Put your real number first.
> 
> I say 40/60 meaning I personally think 40% chance its real 60% something shady.


Farmed and Poached are still real though. And I agree, something about this is shady, but that still doesn’t mean the Animal ain’t real.


----------



## skipper34

Pete R said:


> You guys must be retired. I can’t even keep up let alone post something fun stuff though keep it coming!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Yeah they all sound like retired elderly women.


----------



## jtivat

Holycrap got on that facebook page which you do not have to join to read it is a deep rabbit hole light this thread lol.


----------



## FREEPOP

Night Moves said:


> If it can't be fact checked, then it is not admissible on this thread as fact and assumed unreliable.


But your discussion with Calderone and the "facts" he gave you can?

It's all heresay


----------



## RHRoss

Night Moves said:


> If it can't be fact checked, then it is not admissible on this thread as fact and assumed unreliable.


Dude, You need to stop smoking that sh-t, it’s affecting your brain, nothing in this thing can be fact checked, except those that seen/handled it say it’s real, every single one of them. And those that cry fraud, never seen/handled it, every single one of them!


----------



## FREEPOP

Night Moves said:


> Some on here, not saying you, have been going on absolutely idolizing him and how they'd love to hang out with him and bla, bla, bla. Even if his buck was miraculously legit, I'd never want to be in the same room with such a low life. The totality of this particular situation certainly does call into question his entire character. He's asking everybody to just believe him with no proof.


I fail to see where Mitch is asking anyone to do anything. IMO he said "Fack it"


----------



## Groundsize

pgpn123 said:


> You didn't exactly say it, you posted something that did.


Your correct. Those are from a chapter of a book written about the buck. I am assuming that is what happened based of that. Got me if it is true or wrong. But there it is in the picture.


----------



## Night Moves

FREEPOP said:


> But your discussion with Calderone and the "facts" he gave you can?
> 
> It's all heresay


No you are wrong once again. Calderon's Info is public and has been posed on here before.


----------



## Night Moves

RHRoss said:


> Dude, You need to stop smoking that sh-t, it’s affecting your brain, nothing in this thing can be fact checked, except those that seen/handled it say it’s real, every single one of them. And those that cry fraud, never seen/handled it, every single one of them!


Dude you don't even know what you are talking about like usual.


----------



## RHRoss

Night Moves said:


> No you are wrong once again. Calderon's Info is public and has been posed on here before.


People lie in public all the time, Calderon is a POS


----------



## DirtySteve

LGB said:


> Can't speak for B&C as I don't have any to score but every deer I've had scored was scored prior to mounting. After the 90 day drying period. Certainly some bucks get scored after they are mounted but it's not the norm. Not because IMO its a fake but because some people never considered it till after others have seen the mount and asked what it scored and suggested getting it measured. Maybe because someone's Dad or Grandfather has a mount they want measured. The list goes on, none of which I think is so someone can cheat at it. Have some beat the system by doing that ? Most definitely.


When i go to the woods n water show and CBM has a booth scoring bucks I see most being scored after mounting there. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RHRoss

Night Moves said:


> Dude you don't even know what you are talking about like usual.


Funny guy, actually your the Jackwagon that doesn’t know what he’s talking bout, for ten pages.


----------



## Night Moves

RHRoss said:


> Funny guy, actually your the Jackwagon that doesn’t know what he’s talking bout, for ten pages.


It's 84 pages. Can't you get anything right.


----------



## DirtySteve

Groundsize said:


> Fact checked? how do you fact check what a guy says who is eyewitness to an event or item. Come on. We all know for 20 plus years that he physically held the horns and measured them.


I think he is saying you cant prove that is actually berger and not a fake account making the remark. The account was made today. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RHRoss

Night Moves said:


> It's 84 pages. Can't you get anything right.


Oh, okay, so you been spouting your bullish-t for 84 pages , lol. . And I’m positive I could get you Right, lol


----------



## DirtySteve

JohnnyB87 said:


> This is awesome if it's really Gary Berger. To me looking through his profile and Google searching him, it actually seems like it could be him. Sureshot has a talent for sniffing out online forgeries, maybe he could help the brothas out?
> 
> Who knows, if he's willing to put himself out there on social media maybe he'd do an interview? The man is 83 years old, maybe he don't give a fack anymore?


The fact that he is 83 makes me feel it really isnt him. Unless a grand kid asked him questions and showed him the thread and possibly helped him make an acount. . The facebook account was made today so it is a little suspicious.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## pgpn123

Groundsize said:


> Your correct. Those are from a chapter of a book written about the buck. I am assuming that is what happened based of that. Got me if it is true or wrong. But there it is in the picture.


What book? Doesn't look like R Smith Deer Tales.

It's BS posting if you don't know where it's from. chicken sheet dumbarse sheet No problem but you might not like it, I got lots of sheet to post.


----------



## Groundsize

Night Moves said:


> No you are wrong once again. Calderon's Info is public and has been posed on here before.


His information is not fack checked! it is false


----------



## Groundsize

Night Moves said:


> Dude you don't even know what you are talking about like usual.


Why not keep an open mind that something might just come out of all this. Maybe an interview with the rack or something.


----------



## Night Moves

RHRoss said:


> Oh, okay, so you been spouting your bullish-t for 84 pages , lol. . And I’m positive I could get you Right, lol


You been hitting the sauce? Your posts are getting more and more incoherent.


----------



## RHRoss

Night Moves said:


> Dude you don't even know what you are talking about like usual.


And then again, When it comes to this subject, no one in the whole thread knows what they’re talking bout.


----------



## RHRoss

Night Moves said:


> You been hitting the sauce? Your posts are getting more and more incoherent.


Yeah, a little. Ya wanna meet for one and talk about it face to face?


----------



## JohnnyB87

DirtySteve said:


> The fact that he is 83 makes me feel it really isnt him. Unless a grand kid asked him questions and showed him the thread and possibly helped him make an acount. . The facebook account was made today so it is a little suspicious.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I am suspicious too, but no he just joined the fan page today. Account is many years old, saw profile picks going back 8 years. Looked up comments and interactions with people, who are clearly his family and friends. Seems for sure a real account, and passed the initial sniff test. I don't know how much I want to go into vetting it, we will see how much time allows this week. We're still in the game. 
A Gary Berger lives in Houghton(Verified on online yellowpages), and is 83 years old. This profile has a nice pic from a few years ago that says something like, nice night in Houghton lake. There are other dots I've connected like this too. I think it's him or someone got on his account.


----------



## Groundsize

pgpn123 said:


> What book? Doesn't look like R Smith Deer Tales.
> 
> It's BS posting if you don't know where it's from. chicken sheet dumbarse sheet No problem but you might not like it, I got lots of sheet to post.


Something that came off of the facebook page.


----------



## bowhunter426

pgpn123 said:


> What book? Doesn't look like R Smith Deer Tales.
> 
> It's BS posting if you don't know where it's from. chicken sheet dumbarse sheet No problem but you might not like it, I got lots of sheet to post.


It's about the Coffman Buck 






Coffman Buck


This is a lengthly read...but sure makes you shake your head.. (I stole it so if not allowed, I understand) Something most don't know about the Coffman Buck! After killing the Coffman Buck, I was immediately contacted by several people about scoring. I was obviously excited about what it...




theohiooutdoors.com


----------



## Groundsize

pgpn123 said:


> What book? Doesn't look like R Smith Deer Tales.
> 
> It's BS posting if you don't know where it's from. chicken sheet dumbarse sheet No problem but you might not like it, I got lots of sheet to post.


It is from R Smith deer tails I believe.


----------



## Groundsize

bowhunter426 said:


> It's about the Coffman Buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffman Buck
> 
> 
> This is a lengthly read...but sure makes you shake your head.. (I stole it so if not allowed, I understand) Something most don't know about the Coffman Buck! After killing the Coffman Buck, I was immediately contacted by several people about scoring. I was obviously excited about what it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theohiooutdoors.com


Correct this article write up is from the Coffman buck. As stated from a guy I asked on the Facebook page a few minutes ago.


----------



## DirtySteve

JohnnyB87 said:


> I am suspicious too, but no he just joined the fan page today. Account is many years old, saw profile picks going back 8 years. Looked up comments and interactions with people, who are clearly his family and friends. Seems for sure a real account, and passed the initial sniff test. I don't know how much I want to go into vetting it, we will see how much time allows this week. We're still in the game.
> A Gary Berger lives in Houghton(Verified on online yellowpages), and is 83 years old. This profile has a nice pic from a few years ago that says something like, nice night in Houghton lake. There are other dots I've connected like this too. I think it's him or someone got on his account.


Ok good to know. I was looking at my wifes facebook acount to view it. I dont have one. I thought i saw joined to day and assumed it was facebbok but didnt think it was the group. What you are describing spunds exactly like my 75 yr old father he has an account and checks out families posts daily but rarely posts anything. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Groundsize

pgpn123 said:


> You didn't exactly say it, you posted something that did.


This is what happend to the Coffman bucks. Sorry I am able to clarify that. It is not related to Mitch.


----------



## Groundsize

DirtySteve said:


> I think he is saying you cant prove that is actually berger and not a fake account making the remark. The account was made today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Maybe it’s Berger finally making a statement after all these years. Who’s to say other then he states a few times in the thread today that it is in fact him and he handled and measured the deer. Maybe more info will come out soon and others will speak up. That would be awesome if so.


----------



## pgpn123

bowhunter426 said:


> It's about the Coffman Buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffman Buck
> 
> 
> This is a lengthly read...but sure makes you shake your head.. (I stole it so if not allowed, I understand) Something most don't know about the Coffman Buck! After killing the Coffman Buck, I was immediately contacted by several people about scoring. I was obviously excited about what it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theohiooutdoors.com


fresh air thx


----------



## jtivat

DirtySteve said:


> Ok good to know. I was looking at my wifes facebook acount to view it. I dont have one. I thought i saw joined to day and assumed it was facebbok but didnt think it was the group. What you are describing spunds exactly like my 75 yr old father he has an account and checks out families posts daily but rarely posts anything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Lol I had to do the same with my wife's account I closed mine a few years ago.


----------



## pgpn123

You might get it panel scored in 1 or 2 years for a world contender. Just have to wait for the next award ceremony done every 3 years.
For Mich record, I think CBM will panel it sooner than a year?


----------



## RHRoss

RHRoss said:


> Yeah, a little. Ya wanna meet for one and talk about it face to face?


. 


Night Moves said:


> You been hitting the sauce? Your posts are getting more and more incoherent.





RHRoss said:


> Yeah, a little. Ya wanna meet for one and talk about it face to face?


Yeah, I didn’t think so.


----------



## Groundsize

pgpn123 said:


> You might get it panel scored in 1 or 2 years for a world contender. Just have to wait for the next award ceremony done every 3 years.
> For Mich record, I think CBM will panel it sooner than a year?


That would be awesome. Why are you thinking this is a possibility? I find it interesting how some new intel is coming out. And boom now Gary Berger is coming out publicly. Something is going to happen soon I feel.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Gary Berger is even going in older posts and commenting it is real... 

He needs to call out the people claiming it's a fake "For those of you calling it fake, who has actually handled it" mic drop


----------



## DirtySteve

Groundsize said:


> Maybe it’s Berger finally making a statement after all these years. Who’s to say other then he states a few times in the thread today that it is in fact him and he handled and measured the deer. Maybe more info will come out soon and others will speak up. That would be awesome if so.


I agree would be really cool. Those older guys often spill the beans on what really went down too. Would be cool if someone could interview him inna documentary 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Groundsize

DEDGOOSE said:


> Gary Berger is even going in older posts and commenting it is real...
> 
> He needs to call out the people claiming it's a fake "For those of you calling it fake, who has actually handled it" mic drop


Are you seeing other posts then the one I posted? This could be the beginning of something serious. If so we should see how big names in the outdoor industry releasing some news soon.


----------



## Groundsize

@Trophy Specialist what is Caldarone saying?


----------



## Groundsize




----------



## Maple_Ridge

Paul, I think you need to buy this Gary berger fella a breakfast omlette with hashbrowns and get an interview. Good find


----------



## cb2176

It is real.


----------



## Groundsize

Night Moves said:


> I believe that the most logical explanation is that he obtained antlers way in advance, modified them and then waited until an appropriate deer came along that he either shot himself, of got some other way. Then he replaced the rack with the fake and staged the whole pack of lies from then on. That's what the evidence shows for those willing to or able to see it.


Did your buddy Caldarone tell you that also?


----------



## Groundsize

Maple_Ridge said:


> Paul, I think you need to buy this Gary berger fella a breakfast omlette with hashbrowns and get an interview. Good find


Since no one else is finding anything I may as well. Possibly the best information in this whole thread. It actually shut up night moves causing him to question Caldarone now and leave him messages asking why he was lied to.😎


----------



## -db-

The Rompola doubters' scattergun approach failing tells the tale here. First try is that the rack is fake and when that fails it's "the buck is real but it came from somewhere else" and when that fails it's Rompola's criminal history, which is irrelevant thus yet another fail, and so on. One thing after another, almost all of which is completely ridiculous, throwing crap against a wall hoping something sticks. We've all seen this before.

Bottom line is not a single shred of real evidence exists dispelling the fact that Mitch Rompola legitimately hunted and killed that world record candidate deer here in MI.


----------



## LGB

RHRoss said:


> .
> 
> 
> Yeah, I didn’t think so.


Maybe he don't drink.


----------



## miruss

-db- said:


> The Rompola doubters' scattergun approach failing tells the tale here. First try is that the rack is fake and when that fails it's "the buck is real but it came from somewhere else" and when that fails it's Rompola's criminal history, which is irrelevant thus yet another fail, and so on. One thing after another, almost all of which is completely ridiculous, throwing crap against a wall hoping something sticks. We've all seen this before.


Thats because they all suck at hunting big mature bucks like Mitch has been doing for years! Envy is sure showing it's face around here ! Yep the guys a perv but what the hell does that have to do with how good of deer hunter he is !A bunch of guys on here post while at work that means they are defrauding the company they work for by posting and looking at this site while on the the company dime does that change the way you kill deer or if we should believe you on what deer you killed after all you are a criminal .


Night Moves said:


> I believe that the most logical explanation is that he obtained antlers way in advance, modified them and then waited until an appropriate deer came along that he either shot himself, of got some other way. Then he replaced the rack with the fake and staged the whole pack of lies from then on. That's what the evidence shows for those willing to or able to see it.


Really you want to go with this!!! He has pics of the animal out in the woods you guys are trying to have it both ways he's must be a total genius he was able to kill a deer somehow put different antlers on that animal take back out to the woods take pictures of the animal then have several people handle that same deer but NOT be able to tell that it has been altered ! But he's so stupid that people that have NEVER TOUCH THE BUCK OR SEEN IT IN PERSON can tell it's a fake Yep it sure does suck to be ENVIOUS Please tell me your not really that stupid !


----------



## sureshot006

miruss said:


> Thats because they all suck at hunting big mature bucks like Mitch has been doing for years! Envy is sure showing it's face around here ! Yep the guys a perv but what the hell does that have to do with how good of deer hunter he is !A bunch of guys on here post while at work that means they are defrauding the company they work for by posting and looking at this site while on the the company dime does that change the way you kill deer or if we should believe you on what deer you killed after all you are a criminal .
> 
> Really you want to go with this!!! He has pics of the animal out in the woods you guys are trying to have it both ways he's must be a total genius he was able to kill a deer somehow put different antlers on that animal take back out to the woods take pictures of the animal then have several people handle that same deer but NOT be able to tell that it has been altered ! But he's so stupid that people that have NEVER TOUCH THE BUCK OR SEEN IT IN PERSON can tell it's a fake Yep it sure does suck to be ENVIOUS Please tell me your not really that stupid !


Doing scummy things does not help a person's credibility. Criminal history doesn't have anything to do with hunting ability (except when in prison) but if there is any shred of skepticism about anything, his history sure as hell does not help.

And that's not about envy at all. Not one bit.


----------



## pgpn123

Groundsize said:


> That would be awesome. Why are you thinking this is a possibility? I find it interesting how some new intel is coming out. And boom now Gary Berger is coming out publicly. Something is going to happen soon I feel.


Huh? Just trying to clarify there isn't necessarily a 3 yr wait, it's whenever the next Award ceremony is.

New intel? Gary Berger boom? If you hurry Mitch has a couple time shares left to sell....


----------



## fishy cooler

If I shoot the next world record, I’m definitely going to post all kinds of pictures on social media, and have it scored. Then I’m going to tell B&C, P&Y and Milo to suck my c0ck.

Social media will be singing songs about me for decades.


----------



## 3X8

It looks like the Gary Berger at that FB group is real. Look at his about info and friends, there are a few Berger's listed.

Also in the thread where the photo is posted of the guy scoring the buck he says it's him.


----------



## pgpn123

fishy cooler said:


> If I shoot the next world record, I’m definitely going to post all kinds of pictures on social media, and have it scored. Then I’m going to tell B&C, P&Y and Milo to suck my c0ck.
> 
> Social media will be singing songs about me for decades.


Will you sign an agreement it's not bigger than Milo's?


----------



## Night Moves

RHRoss said:


> .
> 
> 
> Yeah, I didn’t think so.


I think I'll pass. It seems like when you drink you start calling everybody Jackwagons.


----------



## miruss

I want to know who this idiot in this picture is he can't tell that hes holding a fake rack but nightmoves can tell from a picture that it's fake!


----------



## Waif

miruss said:


> View attachment 876561
> 
> 
> I want to know who this idiot in this picture is he can't tell that hes holding a fake rack but nightmoves can tell from a picture that it's fake!


I want to know if he has a really long left arm that wraps around his back , or if he has three arms.


----------



## Radar420

Night Moves said:


> Here are two photos that to me that call into question the legitimacy of the deer. Notice the dark staining at the antler bases on the first photo that are starkly different than what is seen on the later, mounted version of the deer. Now before you say its the lighting or the photo quality, those excuses just don't work. Even in black and white mode, those photos have a stark contrast when compared. The amount of difference between the two is so apparent, that there is just no explaining it away, period, end of discussion. Also, it's also very obvious that the cape on the Rompola buck in the first photo is not the same cape that was used on the mount. Now why would he use a different cape since he was quoted as having processed the deer very soon after killing it because he was going to mount it? That just one more anomaly in this crazy tale.
> 
> View attachment 876535
> 
> 
> View attachment 876534


The second photo is washed out due to lighting - look how prominent the shadow is on the light colored wall. Probably had several lights set up for the photo op.

Also I was reading some threads from 10yrs ago (which you were participating in) and @bentduck said several times that Rompola said he had to use a new cape because he spent too much time showing it off and the hair was slipping.


----------



## sureshot006

Waif said:


> I want to know if he has a really long left arm that wraps around his back , or if he has three arms.


Thank God we can't see a 3rd leg.


----------



## DirtySteve

Radar420 said:


> The second photo is washed out due to lighting - look how prominent the shadow is on the light colored wall. Probably had several lights set up for the photo op.
> 
> Also I was reading some threads from 10yrs ago (which you were participating in) and @bentduck said several times that Rompola said he had to use a new cape because he spent too much time showing it off and the hair was slipping.


I have seen the claim several times that the cape was not properly handled and ruined. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LGB

miruss said:


> View attachment 876561
> 
> 
> I want to know who this idiot in this picture is he can't tell that hes holding a fake rack but nightmoves can tell from a picture that it's fake!


He's probably in training. Never scored a buck before. You'll notice another's arm/ hand in the picture. He's probably the Sensei. 🤔


----------



## anagranite

LGB said:


> He's probably in training. Never scored a buck before. You'll notice another's arm/ hand in the picture. He's probably the Sensei. 🤔


You are correct, they normally have the trainees practice on the new world record, that way their work can be scrutinized by many. If they can't handle that pressure then they shouldn't be allowed to measure a 115" Michigan buck.


----------



## RHRoss

LGB said:


> Maybe he don't drink.


Well, I really wasnt interested in 'drinkin' with him, if ya can dig what im sayin....


----------



## RHRoss

Night Moves said:


> I think I'll pass. It seems like when you drink you start calling everybody Jackwagons.


Wise Choice, for your sake,ya could'nt Hang with Me anyway?


----------



## Sharkbait11

LGB said:


> Pictures lie alot. One looks different than the other taken at the same time. Lighting plays a big role. So much of a difference on a picture vs in real time. I just have zero confidence in pictures in many cases.


Yup, one pic is taken indoors one outdoors and lots of time passed. Poster above has a good point on the coloration. One of Rompolas earlier bucks had a really dark blacker looking rack he said from thrashing small pine trees. Makes sense if you know you have the world record buck you're probably going to polish it up. The fact that the coloration went from dark to lighter says to me it was likely from cleaning. Now if it went from light to darker, that would speak to something being modified. As far as the cape goes, the neck is in different positions, the cape would have dried and looks groomed obviously in the newer pic. Two completely different scenarios, a wet fresh shot buck to a cleaned up groomed and mounted buck definitely going to not look the same. Would be weird if they did! lol


----------



## Night Moves

miruss said:


> View attachment 876561
> 
> 
> I want to know who this idiot in this picture is he can't tell that hes holding a fake rack but nightmoves can tell from a picture that it's fake!


I bet you couldn't pick out the fake points I fixed on broken racks and I'm certainly not the best in the business at it. If someone does a good job, the only way you can tell is with an xray.


----------



## LGB

Night Moves said:


> I bet you couldn't pick out the fake points I fixed on broken racks and I'm certainly not the best in the business at it. If someone does a good job, the only way you can tell is with an xray.


That I'll agree with. I've done antler repairs on mounts I've done also. Couple of my own I repaired broken tines and there is no way even for me to tell which broken tine I added with apoxie sculpt. Air brushed afterwards and it's literally impossible to tell. From a picture, it's impossible to tell fake from real in any case. No two sets of antlers are alike.


----------



## Night Moves

RHRoss said:


> Well, I really wasnt interested in 'drinkin' with him, if ya can dig what im sayin....





RHRoss said:


> Wise Choice, for your sake,ya could'nt Hang with Me anyway?


So that was a threat then? If you don't like what I post your going to beat me up?


----------



## Sharkbait11

Night Moves said:


> So that was a threat then? If you don't like what I post you going to beat me up?


I think it was for an arm wrestling match. Cant you beat a guy up pretty good by arm wrestling him to exhaustion?

RHRoss even has a drink and his party hat on!


----------



## JS714

Night Moves said:


> I bet you couldn't pick out the fake points I fixed on broken racks and I'm certainly not the best in the business at it. If someone does a good job, the only way you can tell is with an xray.


Not sure I follow (dang, earlier I said I could comprehend at least at average levels) why the color is something of interest then. If you and LGB (both of you said you're not the best) can make them next to impossible to spot, are you thinking he's just that bad at it and had to use some sort of coloring originally to hide something? Also, I'm kind of furious at my taxidermist...he never even offered to fix a broken point on one of mine. I didn't know they did that, so I never asked.


----------



## DirtySteve

Night Moves said:


> I bet you couldn't pick out the fake points I fixed on broken racks and I'm certainly not the best in the business at it. If someone does a good job, the only way you can tell is with an xray.


I don't doubt what you are saying. I think that is the issue most have with your opinion. On one hand you say that you cannot tell a fraud from a picture. Then say that rompolas buck is fake based on what you see in pictures. I dont think you can spot a fake from some lousy picture posted in woods in water from 1998. There is no conclusion anyone can draw from those pictures one way or another. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif

Night Moves said:


> I bet you couldn't pick out the fake points I fixed on broken racks and I'm certainly not the best in the business at it. If someone does a good job, the only way you can tell is with an xray.


So is Mitch better than you at it?


----------



## Night Moves

JS714 said:


> Not sure I follow (dang, earlier I said I could comprehend at least at average levels) why the color is something of interest then. If you and LGB (both of you said you're not the best) can make them next to impossible to spot, are you thinking he's just that bad at it and had to use some sort of coloring originally to hide something? Also, I'm kind of furious at my taxidermist...he never even offered to fix a broken point on one of mine. I didn't know they did that, so I never asked.


Not every taxidermist offers antler repair. Its kind of a specialty. You can always get it done afterwards. 

When you repair or modify a rack, it needs to be colored properly to look natural. It looks like his first rendition was not very good being to dark at the bases with a harsh line where that darker color should have been more subtle and faded out better. It looks to me like he redid that coloring process. There's no other logical reason to recolor the rack like that for a head mount that I can think of. If he boiled it like someone else suggested and needed to darken a faded area, you wouldn't need to redo the entire base; you would just darken in the bottom part of the bases to match the original color. I've done that hundreds of times with skull mounts. 30 seconds with an air brush fixes that.


----------



## Night Moves

Waif said:


> So is Mitch better than you at it?


He might be. I don't know.


----------



## LGB

Night Moves said:


> Not every taxidermist offers antler repair. Its kind of a specialty. You can always get it done afterwards.
> 
> When you repair or modify a rack, it needs to be colored properly to look natural. It looks like his first rendition was not very good being to dark at the bases with a harsh line where that darker color should have been more subtle and faded out better. It looks to me like he redid that coloring process. There's no other logical reason to recolor the rack like that for a head mount that I can think of. If he boiled it like someone else suggested and needed to darken a faded area, you wouldn't need to redo the entire base; you would just darken in the bottom part of the bases to match the original color. I've done that hundreds of times with skull mounts. 30 seconds with an air brush fixes that.


My taxidermist teacher DID show me how to repair broken tines. Can't speak for them all tho. If you have any kind of artistry in you, it's easily done. Drill, piece of wire and apoxie sculpt and paint. Pretty easy fix. Wouldn't want to do a big job and try and pass it off as real. Like maybe an entire antler point added to a beam. I'm sure it can be passed off in a picture as real but not so sure while in the hands of anyone that would be examining them.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut

Night Moves said:


> Here are two photos that to me that call into question the legitimacy of the deer. Notice the dark staining at the antler bases on the first photo that are starkly different than what is seen on the later, mounted version of the deer. Now before you say its the lighting or the photo quality, those excuses just don't work. Even in black and white mode, those photos have a stark contrast when compared. The amount of difference between the two is so apparent, that there is just no explaining it away, period, end of discussion. Also, it's also very obvious that the cape on the Rompola buck in the first photo is not the same cape that was used on the mount. Now why would he use a different cape since he was quoted as having processed the deer very soon after killing it because he was going to mount it? That just one more anomaly in this crazy tale.
> 
> View attachment 876535
> 
> 
> View attachment 876534


Wow , you are really reaching here ... Might be time to let it go.
Different pictures in different conditions with different lighting absolutely make a difference.

Here's a buck I shot, no altering or staining lol 
The field photos show dark color on the tips of the G 3's and main beams, but not so much in the pic of euro mount on the wall... The bases have a "maroon stain" look to them on the wall, not so much in the field photos though.


----------



## sureshot006

anagranite said:


> I heard it was a racing term?


Heck I dunno. Politics are not allowed so must be one of the other 2. Figured "any port in the storm" was a fine guess.


----------



## LGB

sureshot006 said:


> Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual


Now you did it. Just don't give out my Digits now. Don't act like you don't have them.


----------



## JS714

retired dundo said:


> When I get bored I look here.Still can’t figure out why anyone would evan give a f— if it’s real or not


Caring implies a desire for an outcome...we're just nosy.


----------



## miruss

Night Moves said:


> I bet you couldn't pick out the fake points I fixed on broken racks and I'm certainly not the best in the business at it. If someone does a good job, the only way you can tell is with an xray.


And how long does it take you to do these fake racks good enough so that when people are handling them they wouldn't know ? People were handling and looking at this deer the night it was shot ! That hole your digging that makes you look like a fool keeps getting deeper !!


----------



## sureshot006

LGB said:


> Now you did it. Just don't give out my Digits now. Don't act like you don't have them.


174.25....


----------



## sureshot006

miruss said:


> And how long does it take you to do these fake racks good enough so that when people are handling them they wouldn't know ? People were handling and looking at this deer the night it was shot ! That hole your digging that makes you look like a fool keeps getting deeper !!


I can usually tell fake boobs by looking but you're right, better to handle them.


----------



## LGB

Not that anyone cares but I'll keep you guessing anyway. Little Georgian Bay (LGB). Favorite smallmouth waters in the Big bay. Caught my biggest smallmouth there (that I actually weighed on a scale that worked). Weighed 7.8lbs. Actually caught a bigger one years ago but the scale bottomed out and don't know what it weighed. Bigger fish for sure. LGB is an acronym for numerous phrases. Little Georgian Bay is the true name for mine. Let's Go Brandon just fit better at the time(excuse the political affiliation).


----------



## sureshot006

LGB said:


> Not that anyone cares but I'll keep you guessing anyway. Little Georgian Bay (LGB). Favorite smallmouth waters in the Big bay. Caught my biggest smallmouth there (that I actually weighed on a scale that worked). Weighed 7.8lbs. Actually caught a bigger one years ago but the scale bottomed out and don't know what it weighed. Bigger fish for sure. LGB is an acronym for numerous phrases. Little Georgian Bay is the true name for mine. Let's Go Brandon just fit better at the time.


Yeah the Nascar thing I'm sure.


----------



## piketroller

LGB said:


> Not that anyone cares but I'll keep you guessing anyway. Little Georgian Bay (LGB). Favorite smallmouth waters in the Big bay. Caught my biggest smallmouth there (that I actually weighed on a scale that worked). Weighed 7.8lbs. Actually caught a bigger one years ago but the scale bottomed out and don't know what it weighed. Bigger fish for sure. LGB is an acronym for numerous phrases. Little Georgian Bay is the true name for mine. Let's Go Brandon just fit better at the time.


I thought you were down with the gays and what not, but drew a hard line with trannies.


----------



## pgpn123

retired dundo said:


> When I get bored I look here.Still can’t figure out why anyone would evan give a f— if it’s real or not


When this case gets cracked, and it will be, _we're getting close, _there's gonna be high dollars paid for the story. Just a side benefit.


----------



## LGB

piketroller said:


> I thought you were down with the gays and what not, but drew a hard line with trannies.


More into tri's than tranny's


----------



## Waif

LGB said:


> Not that anyone cares but I'll keep you guessing anyway. Little Georgian Bay (LGB). Favorite smallmouth waters in the Big bay. Caught my biggest smallmouth there (that I actually weighed on a scale that worked). Weighed 7.8lbs. Actually caught a bigger one years ago but the scale bottomed out and don't know what it weighed. Bigger fish for sure. LGB is an acronym for numerous phrases. Little Georgian Bay is the true name for mine. Let's Go Brandon just fit better at the time(excuse the political affiliation).


I might rather leave readers to question my sexuality than divulge such smallmouth catches location!


----------



## LGB

Waif said:


> I might rather leave readers to question my sexuality than divulge such smallmouth catches location!


It's a monstrous Bay. Have a ball finding them. I don't mind sharing. Fish that is. Most sane fisherman won't get too far out in that Bay most days just from the conditions. Very small window periods but the worse days make the biggest fish.


----------



## sureshot006

Waif said:


> I might rather leave readers to question my sexuality than divulge such smallmouth catches location!


Bass, meh. Perch and gills, uh yeah!


----------



## ottertrapper

I sure do get a kick out of the droopy ears making it fake!! My son shot one a year ago same droopy ears. Lmbo


----------



## Waif

LGB said:


> It's a monstrous Bay. Have a ball finding them. I don't mind sharing. Fish that is. Most sane fisherman won't get too far out in that Bay most days just from the conditions. Very small window periods but the worse days make the biggest fish.


No weight. Dad might have measured it before he cut it up to eat. No way of knowing now.
Caught a giant in a lake I have fished , well a lot of times over the years. Didn't expect a smallie. Let alone the size of that one. Running the trolling motor at times in the wind to first hold position , and later to try to move him deeper. Crazy fight.
Dad wanted to take it home so I let him have it.
Hope it wasn't too big a state or world record. L.o.l..


----------



## RHRoss

sureshot006 said:


> Heck I dunno. Politics are not allowed so must be one of the other 2. Figured "any port in the storm" was a fine guess.


Sounds a lot like “last call”.


----------



## Night Moves

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> Wow , you are really reaching here ... Might be time to let it go.
> Different pictures in different conditions with different lighting absolutely make a difference.
> 
> Here's a buck I shot, no altering or staining lol
> The field photos show dark color on the tips of the G 3's and main beams, but not so much in the pic of euro mount on the wall... The bases have a "maroon stain" look to them on the wall, not so much in the field photos though.
> View attachment 876580
> 
> View attachment 876581


When they are boiled, it tends to darken the bases right above the water line. Was it boiled?


----------



## Waif

sureshot006 said:


> Bass, meh. Perch and gills, uh yeah!


Gills are fun till you cut thier guts filleting them and have to clean things up .
Perch....All day.
Of course I don't get into perch of much size around here. And not many more often than not.
Been some perch filleting sessions years ago I'd be up for again though.


----------



## anagranite

This Mitch guy is amazing with the stain/spray paint. It goes from light to dark to light to dark to light. He's good, I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## DirtySteve

anagranite said:


> View attachment 876591
> View attachment 876592
> View attachment 876593
> View attachment 876594
> View attachment 876595
> 
> 
> This Mitch guy is amazing with the stain/spray paint. It goes from light to dark to light to dark to light. He's good, I don't care what anyone says.


The angle the deer is held at sure makes it look different. The front on look where he tips the chin up makes it look unreal and un nateraul. That is the most common pic you see because it looks so wide. The rest of the angles look like a normal giant buck to me. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LGB

Groundsize said:


> Have you heard back from Calderone yet about Berger making an appearance?


Funny thing about the Calderone buck when I tried to research his buck from 1986/87 back several years ago I think it scored in the low 190s, it never gave any information on his buck or him killing it. Like it never was killed. Even the story and it being his birthday when he killed it. I remember vividly seeing that picture with him behind it days after he killed it. Pickett fence tines, wide, fairly heavy. Such a beautiful Buck and what a sad scenario with him having to remove it based on the BS of his minor tickets prior to the kill. I get rules but what a shame. I'll bet Everytime Calderone sees threads like this, he sees red. So much talk about Rompola's buck and nothing about the Calderone buck. Gotta hurt.


----------



## Radar420

pgpn123 said:


> Willing to bet....a bunch of money. Get what you're saying, but who knows. A little dramatic in that as mentioned it can hardly be proven. There definitely are monsters not entered and shown off much. And more than a few quiet hunters who keep getting it done. Not much of a better, but I'd take that one. It would be hard to keep word of mouth getting out on a real deal, legal taken, bigger than any other, even for someone private. jmo, who knows.


I like these Rompola discussions because they get me going down various rabbit holes. 
Did you know Pennsylvania's typical firearm record was just set on a deer that was killed in the early 60s (netted over 200")?

Have you ever heard of "The General?" An outfitter in Nebraska was trying to lease farms for hunting and was asking farmers if they had any big racks. Farmer takes him into a room and there's a set of 6x6 typical sheds from the 50s hanging on the wall that score 210" without any spread credit. Farmer said he saw that buck running around with 2 others of similar size.


----------



## Grandriverrat

RHRoss said:


> Yeah, a little. Ya wanna meet for one and talk about it face to face?


I’m your huckleberry!🤪


----------



## Grandriverrat

Grandriverrat said:


> I’m your huckleberry!🤪


Didn’t reply this to arm wrestle with him ,lol! Would love to just have a drink with someone and talk deer hunting!


----------



## DirtySteve

LGB said:


> Funny thing about the Calderone buck when I tried to research his buck from 1986/87 back several years ago I think it scored in the low 190s, it never gave any information on his buck or him killing it. Like it never was killed. Even the story and it being his birthday when he killed it. I remember vividly seeing that picture with him behind it days after he killed it. Pickett fence tines, wide, fairly heavy. Such a beautiful Buck and what a sad scenario with him having to remove it based on the BS of his minor tickets prior to the kill. I get rules but what a shame. I'll bet Everytime Calderone sees threads like this, he sees red. So much talk about Rompola's buck and nothing about the Calderone buck. Gotta hurt.


Well he is the official archery record for michigan if you ask P&Y or B&C. He also sold the buck to bass pro and likely profited on it as the state record. When people look up records not many go to CBM. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LGB

Grandriverrat said:


> Well he is the official archery record for michigan if you ask P&Y or B&C. He also sold the buck to bass pro and likely profited on it as the state record. When people look up records not many go to CBM.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Ya just surprised no info on his kill or history of it. Unusual


----------



## pgpn123

Radar420 said:


> I like these Rompola discussions because they get me going down various rabbit holes.
> Did you know Pennsylvania's typical firearm record was just set on a deer that was killed in the early 60s (netted over 200")?
> 
> Have you ever heard of "The General?" An outfitter in Nebraska was trying to lease farms for hunting and was asking farmers if they had any big racks. Farmer takes him into a room and there's a set of 6x6 typical sheds from the 50s hanging on the wall that score 210" without any spread credit. Farmer said he saw that buck running around with 2 others of similar size.


Fantastic bucks. Just a matter of time until Hanson gets beat.
What about the King buck? There's interpretation in scoring. First scorer says new record. Panel measurers disagreed. Over 1 nice tine. Not a good look for B&C, a real tweener call. The whole symmetrical thing is another matter for debate.

This thread...a guy acts like he does with such a buck. ppffftt


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz

anagranite said:


> View attachment 876591
> View attachment 876592
> View attachment 876593
> View attachment 876594
> View attachment 876595
> 
> 
> This Mitch guy is amazing with the stain/spray paint. It goes from light to dark to light to dark to light. He's good, I don't care what anyone says.


The picture with damn near wash out lighting that the bum keeps referring to as a second set or re touched up antlers. I ran it through just auto coloration on my cell phone and it comes out looking like 4 of the 5 pictures you posted.


----------



## Night Moves

Groundsize said:


> Have you heard back from Calderone yet about Berger making an appearance?


I have talked to him once in my life and it was over 20 years ago. I don't think I'm on his speed dial.


----------



## RHRoss

Grandriverrat said:


> I’m your huckleberry!🤪


Okay, purse? Gloves or bare?


----------



## Night Moves

RHRoss said:


> Condescending remarks are insults, your choosing to participate in this discussion/debate, you’ll have to put up with repeated questions or don’t respond, sitting behind the keyboard, with a fake name doesn’t mean you’re anonymous, you don’t like being insulted and neither does anyone else, just sayin….


You obviously missed where he insulted me when he asked me that question, which I've already addressed multiple times on this thread. When someone calls me a derogatory name in a post, I probably won't be on my best behavior with an answer.


----------



## Night Moves

NovemberWhitetailz said:


> The picture with damn near wash out lighting that the bum keeps referring to as a second set or re touched up antlers. I ran it through just auto coloration on my cell phone and it comes out looking like 4 of the 5 pictures you posted.
> View attachment 876598


Not even close to the same.


----------



## RHRoss

Night Moves said:


> You obviously missed where he insulted me when he asked me that question, which I've already addressed multiple times on this thread. When someone calls me a derogatory name in a post, I probably won't be on my best behavior with an answer.


Yeah, I missed it, okay then, do what ya must. I’m just saying I don’t take it well, and usually don’t react well, I’ll just deal with it when directed at me, I suppose everyone else can deal with their own.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

The recovery video looks like a Texas buck.


----------



## Radar420

pgpn123 said:


> Fantastic bucks. Just a matter of time until Hanson gets beat.
> What about the King buck? There's interpretation in scoring. First scorer says new record. Panel measurers disagreed. Over 1 nice tine. Not a good look for B&C, a real tweener call. The whole symmetrical thing is another matter for debate.
> 
> This thread...a guy acts like he does with such a buck. ppffftt


I posted about the King buck earlier in this thread. One of the articles I read said there are some discussions regarding changing how those types of antlers are scored because they are seeing more deer with that configuration. 99% of people who look at the King buck would say it's a typical rack.

I waffle back and forth on the Rompola buck but I do like a good story/controversy.


----------



## JohnnyB87

Night Moves said:


> You are right that I can't spot a fake from his photos, but I can tell that it as been extensively recolored. That combined with a bunch of other irregularities, impossibilities and super-rarities, and it all adds up to a fake.


Remember when I said your picture looked photoshopped? It looks more fake to me than the pictures of rompolas deer. Then again your picture could be a multiple installment gotcha, and not only is it a reproduction but also photoshopped? Just goes to show you that you can't tell from pictures


----------



## RHRoss

JohnnyB87 said:


> Remember when I said your picture looked photoshopped? It looks more fake to me than the pictures of rompolas deer. Then again your picture could be a multiple installment gotcha, and not only is it a reproduction but also photoshopped? Just goes to show you that you can't tell from pictures


It looked like a glamour shots fake background, lol


----------



## Night Moves

JohnnyB87 said:


> Remember when I said your picture looked photoshopped? It looks more fake to me than the pictures of rompolas deer. Then again your picture could be a multiple installment gotcha, and not only is it a reproduction but also photoshopped? Just goes to show you that you can't tell from pictures


Who knows maybe I decided to say it was a hoax because I didn't want to have someone figure out that it was bigger than any other buck every taken in Michigan and I didn't want the publicity. LOL


----------



## Groundsize

LGB said:


> Funny thing about the Calderone buck when I tried to research his buck from 1986/87 back several years ago I think it scored in the low 190s, it never gave any information on his buck or him killing it. Like it never was killed. Even the story and it being his birthday when he killed it. I remember vividly seeing that picture with him behind it days after he killed it. Pickett fence tines, wide, fairly heavy. Such a beautiful Buck and what a sad scenario with him having to remove it based on the BS of his minor tickets prior to the kill. I get rules but what a shame. I'll bet Everytime Calderone sees threads like this, he sees red. So much talk about Rompola's buck and nothing about the Calderone buck. Gotta hurt.


Welp Caldarone is a lawbreaker I see. What did he do wrong to cause him to remove his buck? Also where was his buck shot?


----------



## Sharkbait11

RHRoss said:


> It looked like a glamour shots fake background, lol


----------



## Night Moves

Here's something else that I don't recall anybody mentioning about the Rompola Buck: He claimed he weighed it, and it was 263 pounds dressed. That would be a colossal sized deer even in areas where deer grow huge bodies, which is not the TC area. The NLP has the smallest body sized deer in Michigan by region. The old DNR check station data when they used to weigh deer bears that out. I'm guessing that a deer over 250 dressed may never have been taken before in the NLP. If is was, I've never heard of it. 200 pounders would be very rare. Does anybody have an account a buck from the NLP that's even close to Rompola's claim? If you do then I'd like to see it since I love reading about big bodied deer. I have never even read about deer that big in the SLP or UP in the last 20 years. I've seen some huge boddied deer and none have been close to 263 lbs. In my taxidermy business, a buck that size would be the biggest bodied I've ever seen and I got plenty from Canada even. The neck (form C measurement) would have to be 27+ inches.


----------



## mbrewer

pgpn123 said:


> If you feel like you got knocked down, it's a good thing. Try an play nice.


----------



## LGB

Groundsize said:


> Welp Caldarone is a lawbreaker I see. What did he do wrong to cause him to remove his buck? Also where was his buck shot?


I'm not going to get into the name calling. It's a shame Calderones buck couldn't be entered into the state records just as Rompolas isn't in the world record book. Both beautiful bucks with sad stories to follow. Also both Michigan bucks allegedly. I do see there was a lot of questioning about how many big bucks Rompola killed before and after his big 216 buck. You never hear anybody questioning how many before and after that Calderone killed. We know he has the white tail museum but that does not tell if he's killed any other record book bucks besides the big one he killed in '86. My guess is no He hasn't.


----------



## Night Moves




----------



## JohnnyB87

RHRoss said:


> It looked like a glamour shots fake background, lol


That's exactly what it looks like. Some of the shade angles don't make sense either? Who knows, probably shouldn't put any more thought into it! He says its a real picture, I'll roll with it


----------



## Groundsize

LGB said:


> I'm not going to get into the name calling. It's a shame Calderones buck couldn't be entered into the state records just as Rompolas isn't in the world record book. Both beautiful bucks with sad stories to follow. Also both Michigan bucks allegedly. I do see there was a lot of questioning about how many big bucks Rompola killed before and after his big 216 buck. You never hear anybody questioning how many before and after that Calderone killed. We know he has the white tail museum but that does not tell if he's killed any other record book bucks besides the big one he killed in '86. My guess is no He hasn't.


I dont know much about him. I am going to do some research and see what I find out on my own.


----------



## Night Moves




----------



## Night Moves




----------



## Night Moves




----------



## Grandriverrat

RHRoss said:


> Okay, purse? Gloves or bare?


Beer…….!


----------



## DirtySteve

HUBBHUNTER said:


> The recovery video looks like a Texas buck.


I have always thought it looked like a texas buck too...other than the color of it. I always think darker brown racks when i think texas. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JohnnyB87

Night Moves said:


> View attachment 876606


Is that Calderones buck? Really nice.

Someone many pages back used the analogy of Yao Ming coming from China. It's actually pretty applicable.










This critter is from Michigan, and don't you dare say anything about him actually being born in the fertile lands of Illinois, he died in our state so he's ours. He was a world record human.


----------



## DirtySteve

Groundsize said:


> Welp Caldarone is a lawbreaker I see. What did he do wrong to cause him to remove his buck? Also where was his buck shot?


I read that his first offense was shining with a crossbow in the vehicle before crosbows were legal here. 2nd offense was shinning during an illegal period. Both were years before he shot his buck.



Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mbrewer

RHRoss said:


> Dude, You need to stop smoking that sh-t, it’s affecting your brain, nothing in this thing can be fact checked, except those that seen/handled it say it’s real, every single one of them. And those that cry fraud, never seen/handled it, every single one of them!


----------



## Grandriverrat

Grandriverrat said:


> Beer…….!


Holly sheets! I just wanted to drink a beer with you and talk deer hunting. This thread has run its course for me. See you all on Detroit River walleye thread! By!


----------



## JS714

Grandriverrat said:


> Beer…….!


If you would have said purse, I would have come to watch. I've never seen two guys fight with purses...


----------



## DirtySteve

Night Moves said:


> View attachment 876609


I find the post script comments interesting. His comments didn't age well.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis

Groundsize said:


> Welp Caldarone is a lawbreaker I see. What did he do wrong to cause him to remove his buck? Also where was his buck shot?





LGB said:


> Funny thing about the Calderone buck when I tried to research his buck from 1986/87 back several years ago I think it scored in the low 190s, it never gave any information on his buck or him killing it. Like it never was killed. Even the story and it being his birthday when he killed it. I remember vividly seeing that picture with him behind it days after he killed it. Pickett fence tines, wide, fairly heavy. Such a beautiful Buck and what a sad scenario with him having to remove it based on the BS of his minor tickets prior to the kill. I get rules but what a shame. I'll bet Everytime Calderone sees threads like this, he sees red. So much talk about Rompola's buck and nothing about the Calderone buck. Gotta hurt.


When I stopped by the museum on the way back from Schuler's once upon a time, he pointed to the hill out back in (what is now) the golf course and told me he shot it there.


----------



## Groundsize

LGB said:


> I'm not going to get into the name calling. It's a shame Calderones buck couldn't be entered into the state records just as Rompolas isn't in the world record book. Both beautiful bucks with sad stories to follow. Also both Michigan bucks allegedly. I do see there was a lot of questioning about how many big bucks Rompola killed before and after his big 216 buck. You never hear anybody questioning how many before and after that Calderone killed. We know he has the white tail museum but that does not tell if he's killed any other record book bucks besides the big one he killed in '86. My guess is no He hasn't.


I dont know much about him. I am going to do some research and see what I find out on my own.


LabtechLewis said:


> When I stopped by the museum on the way back from Schuler's once upon a time, he pointed to the hill out back in (what is now) the golf course and told me he shot it there.


that area did use to look awesome for hunting back in the day.


----------



## Sharkbait11

JohnnyB87 said:


> Is that Calderones buck? Really nice.
> 
> Someone many pages back used the analogy of Yao Ming coming from China. It's actually pretty applicable.
> 
> View attachment 876611
> 
> 
> This critter is from Michigan, and don't you dare say anything about him actually being born in the fertile lands of Illinois, he died in our state so he's ours. He was a world record human.


Thats just it. World records aren't usually expected or necessarily come from where they should. All it takes is 1 odd freak, the greatest statistical outlier. The absence of plenty or even more than 1 "close" example is a fallacy because thats not how world records or statistical outliers work. Until the most extreme outlier is killed, anything else on the bell curve isnt proof the outlier doesn't exist. Thats just how statistics work, world records wouldn't be world records if there were lots of other similar examples walking around getting killed. Sure there are higher probability areas to harvest a trophy or possible record but that doesn't mean any other area can't have 1 statistical outlier that creates the condition for a world record.
(appologizing after the fact for my low intelligence lingo, them dang stats classes were torture ughh)


----------



## Sharkbait11

Night Moves said:


> Here's something else that I don't recall anybody mentioning about the Rompola Buck: He claimed he weighed it, and it was 263 pounds dressed. That would be a colossal sized deer even in areas where deer grow huge bodies, which is not the TC area. The NLP has the smallest body sized deer in Michigan by region. The old DNR check station data when they used to weigh deer bears that out. I'm guessing that a deer over 250 dressed may never have been taken before in the NLP. If is was, I've never heard of it. 200 pounders would be very rare. Does anybody have an account a buck from the NLP that's even close to Rompola's claim? If you do then I'd like to see it since I love reading about big bodied deer. I have never even read about deer that big in the SLP or UP in the last 20 years. I've seen some huge boddied deer and none have been close to 263 lbs. In my taxidermy business, a buck that size would be the biggest bodied I've ever seen and I got plenty from Canada even. The neck (form C measurement) would have to be 27+ inches.


Serious question, consider it rhetorical if you dont want to answer out loud, but have you ever successfully taken a post secondary statistics course?


----------



## mbrewer

-db- said:


> Bottom line is not a single shred of real evidence exists dispelling the fact that Mitch Rompola legitimately hunted and killed that world record candidate deer here in MI.





-db- said:


> Bottom line is not a single shred of real evidence exists dispelling the fact that Mitch Rompola legitimately hunted and killed that world record candidate deer here in MI.


Those are the plain and simple facts. You can't miss em, there right there👆, twice👌👌.


----------



## LabtechLewis

Current Recommended Reading:












Yep, pretty much sums up the last few days.


----------



## Sharkbait11

LabtechLewis said:


> Current Recommended Reading:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 876620
> 
> 
> Yep, pretty much sums up the last few days.


Its obviously not recommended you read this thread then. For everyone's mental health its probably best nobody reads it lol


----------



## anagranite

Another one that was found in the rabbit hole.


----------



## Sharkbait11

anagranite said:


> View attachment 876625
> View attachment 876626
> 
> 
> Another one that was found in the rabbit hole.


man that guy must struggle through life not having the tips of his thumbs. Right thumb on bottom picture clearly edited in, surprised theres no scent dripper in the background.


----------



## pgpn123

-db- said:


> Bottom line is not a single shred of real evidence exists dispelling the fact that Mitch Rompola legitimately hunted and killed that world record candidate deer here in MI.


All that's left is to enter it to be a 'world record'.


----------



## anagranite

Sharkbait11 said:


> man that guy must struggle through life not having the tips of his thumbs. Right thumb on bottom picture clearly edited in, surprised theres no scent dripper in the background.


It is an actual buck, the Oklahoma archery record for some time. Looks more impressive and fake than most of these other bucks.


----------



## LGB

LabtechLewis said:


> When I stopped by the museum on the way back from Schuler's once upon a time, he pointed to the hill out back in (what is now) the golf course and told me he shot it there.


Believable. Not sure how long the course has been there. He's a tennis pro I think and his family has big money. He's never needed to work with his Mom or parents own the golf course and tennis club. All second hand info from a buddy that knows the family and him fairly well. I'm just curious how many big bucks he's killed living in big buck country. Like people say, Can't kill what not living where you hunt. He lives where alot of big bucks live. If he's any kind of hunter, he has to have several big bucks under his belt.


----------



## Waif

anagranite said:


> View attachment 876625
> View attachment 876626
> 
> 
> Another one that was found in the rabbit hole.


Dang. Almost big enough for Groundsize to take a stab at!


----------



## pgpn123

Waterloo State Rec Area touches Calderone GC.


----------



## Night Moves

Sharkbait11 said:


> Serious question, consider it rhetorical if you dont want to answer out loud, but have you ever successfully taken a post secondary statistics course?


I have a collage degree. What's that have to do with that post?


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz

Night Moves said:


> View attachment 876606


That your buddy's buck that he shot with the help of a spot light?


----------



## LGB

pgpn123 said:


> Waterloo State Rec Area touches Calderone GC.


Hunted some nice bucks in Waterloo. Probably where he killed that 193" buck.


----------



## Pete R

If the sum bitch was real and shot in Michigan he would be making money on it that’s my thoughts.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sharkbait11

Night Moves said:


> I have a collage degree. What's that have to do with that post?


Cool I have a University degree nice to meet another academic lmao. Is a collage degree the same as a college degree or is that like an art skewl thing?
Did you take any statistics classes? Its ok if you didnt, it just might explain if you dont understand what a statistical outlier is. When you look at a typical data set...oh nevermind...Just seems you struggle to understand the difference between possibility and probability. Just because you believe (in absence of any real stats) other large bodied deer aren't taken from the same area Mitch's allegedly was, doesn't mean its not possible. Its may not be as probable of an area to produce large bodied trophy bucks but it doesn't mean its not impossible. Just like the Yao Ming example. It only takes 1 freak to break the mold. Statistics can say that deer likely should not have came from there but they can't say its impossible. Statistics are only as good as the person who created them and their interpretation of the data and how it was calculated. My point is that generalizations, anecdotes, personal experience and even statistics cant prove anything in this case. I would have to agree an xray would be the only definitive way to prove or disprove anything in this case (facts vs opinion). Yet you rely on gut instinct/experience which unfortunately accounts to absolutely nothing in absence of concrete fact which nobody here possesses.


----------



## buckguts1970

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## piketroller

Sharkbait11 said:


> Cool I have a University degree nice to meet another academic lmao. Is a collage degree the same as a college degree or is that like an art skewl thing?
> Did you take any statistics classes? Its ok if you didnt, it just might explain if you dont understand what a statistical outlier is. When you look at a typical data set...oh nevermind...Just seems you struggle to understand the difference between possibility and probability. Just because you believe (in absence of any real stats) other large bodied deer aren't taken from the same area Mitch's allegedly was, doesn't mean its not possible. Its may not be as probable of an area to produce large bodied trophy bucks but it doesn't mean its not impossible. Just like the Yao Ming example. It only takes 1 freak to break the mold. Statistics can say that deer likely should not have came from there but they can't say its impossible. Statistics are only as good as the person who created them and their interpretation of the data and how it was calculated.


Calderone probably told him statistics is just as much BS as the Rompola buck and he took his word for it too.


----------

